# Sweden - One photo per day



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Sweden in brief:*

* Area: 450,000 km² (174,000 sq mi), third largest country in Western Europe
Forests: 53%
Mountains: 11%
Cultivated land: 8%
Lakes and rivers: 9%
Longest north-south distance: 1,574 km (978 mi)
Longest east-west distance: 499 km (310 mi)
* Capital: Stockholm
* Population: 9 million inhabitants.
* Languages: Swedish; recognized minority languages: Sami (Lapp), Finnish, Meänkieli (Tornedalen Finnish), Yiddish, Romani Chib.
* Form of government: Constitutional monarchy, parliamentary democracy
* Parliament: The Riksdag, with 349 members in one chamber.
* Religion: 80% belong to the Evangelical Lutheran Church of Sweden.
* Most important export goods: Electronic and telecom equipment, machinery, passenger cars, paper, pharmaceuticals, iron and steel
* Most important imported goods: Electronic and telecom equipment, machinery, foodstuffs, crude oil, textile products, footwear and passenger cars.

*More info about Sweden:* http://www.sweden.se/


In this thread I will present one photo from Sweden each day.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Turning Torso, Malmö.*
_Designed by the Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava and officially opened on 27 August 2005. _


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Amazing picture of the TT


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

ØlandDK said:


> Amazing picture of the TT


It's beautiful like a rövsmör. :lol:

Too bad I'm not the photographer... hno:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

ØlandDK said:


> Amazing picture of the TT


one of the best i've ever seen from that tower


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice! Me like!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Stockholm*
_Stockholm is the largest city and capital of Sweden. It is the site of the national Swedish government, the parliament, and the official residence of the Swedish monarch. Stockholm has been the political and economic centre of Sweden since the 13th century. The metropolitan area of Stockholm has a population of 1,942,233. The city is built on 14 islands, where the lake Mälaren opens up into the Baltic Sea._


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Stockholm is magnificent!


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Great city. One of my favorite. Just please remove the expressway from the old downtown


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Store Mosse National Park, Småland.*

_Store Mosse is a national park in Småland in southern Sweden, located in the municipalities of Vaggeryd and Gnosjö. In total Store Mosse covers some 100 square kilometres (39 mile²); of these, some 77 km² were designated national park in 1983. Store Mosse has the largest boggy grounds south of Lapland and has an important bird life and unique habitats for other animals and plants._


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Looks like Siberia! Amazing!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Helags, Härjedalen.*
_Helagsfjället, the mountain of Helags, is a mountain in Härjedalen, Sweden. The peak reaches 1,797 metres above sea level, which makes it the highest mountain south of the Sarek National Park. in Sweden. Its glacier is the country's southernmost.
_


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Tännforsen, Jämtland.*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## Jeorock (Feb 6, 2008)

Great views! But I'm just wondering, Sweden being third largest country in Western Europe, I can't see a single person in the photos displayed.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

riasbaixas said:


> Beautiful pics!!!


Glad you liked them. I'll try to find some more.



Jeorock said:


> Great views! But I'm just wondering, Sweden being third largest country in Western Europe, I can't see a single person in the photos displayed.


That's how it is in the wilderness of Sweden.  Sweden is a sparsely populated country since we're only about 9 million inhabitants. There are places in the north where you'll be the only person in hundred of kilometers. Most people live in the southern parts of Sweden, so at least there you'll see some people around.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Breathtaking nature and I find Stockholm as a one of the most beautiful cities in Europe. Keep posting sapmi.


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Jeorock said:


> I can't see a single person in the photos displayed.


There's one in post #12. Tiny, but that's they way people are against nature


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Dalhalla, Dalarna*
_Dalhalla is a former limestone quarry, now turned into an amphitheatre used as a summer music venue. It is located 7 km north of the town of Rättvik in Dalecarlia in central Sweden. The quarry is 60 metres deep, 400 metres long and 175 metres wide. The acoustical qualities are comparable to the best outdoor stages in Europe._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Abiskojåkka canyon, Abisko National Park, Lappland*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

wow Ice Hotel is awesome


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*DreamHack, Jönköping, Småland*
_DreamHack is a LAN party, a local area network gathering with demo competitions, gaming competitions and more. It's arranged twice annually at the Elmia exhibition centre in Jönköping, Sweden and holds the world record (as recognized by the Guinness Book of Records and Twin Galaxies) for the world's largest LAN party and computer festival. At DreamHack Winter 2007 a new world record for number of computers connected in the network at a LAN party was set. The record is now 10,445 computers._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Älvdalen, Dalarna*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Messlingen, Härjedalen*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

*Stenshuvud, Skåne*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Stockholm Globe Arena*
_The Stockholm Globe Arena or, in Swedish, Globen ("The Globe") is an arena in Stockholm, Sweden. It is currently the largest hemispherical building in the world and took two and a half years to build. Shaped like a large golf ball, it has a diameter of 110 meters (361 feet) and an inner height of 85 meters (279 feet). The volume of the building is 600,000 cubic meters (21,188,800 cubic feet). It has seating capacity for 16,000 spectators for shows and concerts, and 14,119 for Ice Hockey.
_



















Btw, thank you for updating the thread Ringil!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Blå Jungfrun, Kalmarsund, Småland*
_Blå Jungfrun, or "Blåkulla", is a Swedish island in the Baltic Sea. More precisely, it is situated in Kalmar Strait, between the provinces Småland and Öland. Administratively, it belongs to the municipality Oskarshamn. It is uninhabited and has an area of only about 0,7 km², though it rises 86 metres above sea level. Since 1926, it is one of the national parks of Sweden. The island consists partly of bare rock, partly of dense hardwood forest. The black guillemot is a characteristic bird. There are several caves and an ancient stone labyrinth. The island plays an important role in Swedish folklore, where it is viewed as an evil and magical place. The name Blå Jungfrun (Blue Virgin) was originally used by sailors to avoid provoking the evil spirits who dwelled on the island. According to a widespread belief, related already by Olaus Magnus in 1555, witches meet there each Maundy Thursday. According to a still living tradition, anyone who removes a stone from the island will suffer from bad luck until it is returned._


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)

Really beautiful country


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Alvastra Monastery, Östergötland*
_French monks of the influential Cistercian order founded Alvastra Monastery in 1143. From Clairvaux in France, the monks brought modern methods of administration, technology and archaeology to the county of Östergötland in Sweden. Alvastra Monastery is a distinct part of Östergötland's cultural landscape, and is open for visitors to follow the monks' medieval trail. Alvastra was Sweden's largest monastery in its heyday, and it flourished for nearly 400 years. But along with the reformation it was dissolved and the Crown retracted the monastery's land possessions. The Alvastra property was made into the Alvastra royal estate. The construction materials interested several building proprietors and were used in the making of Vadstena Castle and Per Brahe's buildings along Lake Vättern. The ruins have been restored and preserved in several phases._

I'll make an exception today from the "one pic rule":


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Hällefors, Närke*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Esrange, Kiruna, Lappland*
_Esrange is a rocket range and research centre located outside the town of Kiruna in northern Sweden. It is a base for scientific research with high altitude balloons, investigation of the aurora borealis, sounding rocket launches, and satellite tracking, among other things. Located 200 km north of the Arctic Circle and surrounded by a vast wilderness, its geographic location is ideal for many of these purposes. Richard Branson of Virgin Galactic has looked into the option of using this site for launching space tourism, starting in 2011. _


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Sala Silver Mine, Västmanland*_
The Silver Mine in Sala has for ages been an impressing object for people all over the world. Unknown how old the mine is there are reasons to believe it is from the Middle Age. Continuous mining started in the beginning of the 16th century and lasted till the beginning of the 20th century. The Silver Mine in Sala was during a long period of time Sweden’s biggest producer of silver and periodically one of Europe’s most important producer. 
_


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Medieval week, Visby, Gotland*
_Medieval week is an annual festival in Visby, Gotland. During eight days in August the Middle Age is back. Gotland’s special settings, Visby’s 200 medieval houses on winding lanes, splendid church ruins, and the magnificent city wall frame a spectacle without equal. Markets and music, theater and lectures. Knights clash in tournaments. Medieval Week leaves no one unaffected. Medieval Week 2008 takes place August 3rd - 10th. _


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Awesome pics!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

zerokarma said:


> Awesome pics!


Thanks!


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

well done sapmi!
great pics!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Stalpet Waterfall, Aneby, Småland*
_Stalpet is a 19-meter waterfall and by that southern Sweden's highest waterfall._




















I'm going away for a ski vacation and will be back Tuesday. So please, post pictures of Sweden if you have any.


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, I don´t have any pictures of my own worthy of your eminent thread, but I´ll make sure a pic of Sweden gets posted each day while you´re gone. Have a nice trip!

Northern Lights over Juoksengi, Sweden, where the Swedish/Finnish border and the Arctic Circle cross. Photo by Billvision, Flickr.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

sapmi said:


> *Höga Kusten/The High Coast, Ångermanland*
> _Höga Kusten (the High Coast) is a UNESCO World Heritage Site. It is situated along the eastern side of middle Sweden, at the Bothnian Sea. What makes this area unique is the so called isostatic land uplift. During the Ice age the land was pressed down under the heavy weight of the ice. After the ice had melted the land started to raise again, something that is still going on, although at a decreasing rate. This is taking place all over Sweden but the maximum extent of the uplift is found at the High Coast. Actually, all land up to 286 m above the present sea level was once under water. What has risen from the sea is a very scenic landscape with a rugged topography.
> 
> The picture is taken from Skuleberget. The top of Skuleberget is 294 metres above sea level, and the highest prehistoric coastline is 286 metres above sea level. This is the world's highest prehistoric coastline. There's also a very cool cave on the steepest side of the mountain. It is said to have been a retreat for the Skule robbers, who existed in this region._


wow, that's amazing :nuts: you mean the whole tecnonic plate was sinked and now it's raising?


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

*Tungelsta just south of Stockholm*
A beautiful winter day in the Stockholm area today. This little house can be found at Ålsta. Photo from Flickr by Steffe.


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

*Liljeholmsbron, Stockholm*

Liljeholm Bridge as seen from Årsta Bridge. Stockholm. Photo by: MalteR, Flickr.


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

*The old town of Eskilstuna*

Eskilstuna with its municipal population of 93,000 is located in the province of Södermanland, 130 kms west of Stockholm. Picture by: Haba_fin, Flickr


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Cold Bath House, Varberg, Halland*
_Southern Sweden´s most famous and distinguished classic spa resort is Varberg on the coast of Halland, with a tradition dating back to the 19th century. The beautiful wooden cold bath house from 1902 is a monument to the town´s proud heritage._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Smögen, Bohuslän*
_Smögen is a small town in Sotenäs Municipality, Bohuslän, Sweden. It is one of the liveliest "summer towns" of the Swedish West Coast. Smögen is well known today for its long, wooden pier (around 600 meters), filled with shops in old fishing huts, which are frequented by a multitude of tourists during the summer. Smögen is one of the most popular tourist destinations on the Swedish West Coast, well known for it's fish, prawns and other sea-food, and one of Sweden's few fish markets is located here._


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Phthalm said:


> *Tungelsta just south of Stockholm*
> A beautiful winter day in the Stockholm area today. This little house can be found at Ålsta. Photo from Flickr by Steffe.



I love snow :banana:


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Alle said:


> I love snow :banana:


I hate snow -_-

nice pictures, anyway


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> I hate snow -_-
> 
> nice pictures, anyway


I love it. Especially when I'm snowboarding in it.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Trollhättan, Västergötland*_
Trollhättan is a city (pop. 53,952 (2007)) in Västergötland, Sweden, and the seat of Trollhättan Municipality, Västra Götaland County. The name "Trollhättan" comes from folkloristic tales. People believed that large trolls lived in the river Göta älv and that the islands in the river were the Trolls' hoods ("hättor")._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*World's largest Dala horse, Avesta, Dalarna*
_A Dalecarlian horse or Dala horse (Swedish: Dalahäst) is a traditional wooden statuette of a horse originating in the Swedish province of Dalarna. In the older days the dala horse was mostly a toy for children, but nowadays it is used as a symbol for Dalarna or sometimes the whole of Sweden.

More about the Dala horse:_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dala_horse


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

I love Sweden!!

Great pics, Sweden looks very good!!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nikkodemo said:


> I love Sweden!!
> 
> Great pics, Sweden looks very good!!


Thanks! 


*Oviksfjällen, Jämtland*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Ale's Stones, Skåne*
_Ale's Stones (Ales stenar in Swedish) is a megalithic monument in Scania in southern Sweden, probably from circa 500 AD, that is, the end of the Nordic Iron Age. Ale's Stones consist of a 67 metre long stone ship formed by 59 large boulders of sandstone, weighing up to 1.8 tonnes each._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Skierfe, Sarek National park, Lappland*



















Tomorrow I'll post the view from the top of the cliff.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, here's the view from Skierfi in the previous post.

*Rapadalen, Sarek*


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

which kind of vegetation Sweden has??


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> which kind of vegetation Sweden has??





> About 57 percent of the country is covered by coniferous trees, mainly spruce and pine. The southern part of the country has some deciduous trees, such as beech, oak, elm, ash, and maple. In the higher mountain areas there are forests of birch, with some aspen and mountain ash. Above the timberline there is a moorland vegetation of mosses and lichens.


http://student.britannica.com/comptons/article-229010/Sweden


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Leksand near lake Siljan, Dalarna*


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

sapmi said:


> Ok, here's the view from Skierfi in the previous post.
> 
> *Rapadalen, Sarek*


simply stunning view!


----------



## BlackLukes (Sep 2, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> simply stunning view!


I totally agree!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

fettekatz said:


> simply stunning view!





BlackLukes said:


> I totally agree!


This may be against the "one per day-rule", but here's another pic for you.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

I love this thread and well done to all of you who posted pictures in it.
Some places were unknown to me although I'm swedish and other I had forgotten I'd once visited as a child, again great work!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Boscorelli said:


> I love this thread and well done to all of you who posted pictures in it.
> Some places were unknown to me although I'm swedish and other I had forgotten I'd once visited as a child, again great work!


Thanks man! If you have some good pictures of Sweden. Don't be afraid to post them in this thread.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Håverud Aqueduct, Dalsland*
_The aqueduct is considered one of the greatest technical innovations of its day. The Dalsland Canal was completed in 1864–1868, in a project headed by a famous canal builder, Nils Ericson. A typical lock could not be built in Håverud because of local ground conditions. The rock was loose, the current strong and the slopes too steep. Ericson came up with the ingenious idea of building an aqueduct instead. His son, Werner Ericson, became the site manager. The aqueduct was manufactured by the famous company Bergsunds Mekaniska Verkstad in Stockholm. The metal sections were put together on land, and then the heavy channel was dragged into position over the rapids.

The aqueduct is a free hanging bridge, where the water is led in a 32.5-metre long metal channel above the rapids. The metal sections are joined with 33,000 rivets. And not one of them has needed replacing yet._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*The Öland bridge*
_The Öland bridge (Swedish: Ölandsbron) is a road bridge connecting Kalmar on mainland Sweden to Färjestaden (Ferry Town) on the island of Öland to its east. It is 6,072 m long, supported on 156 pillars, and has a characteristic hump at its western end – created to provide a vertical clearance of 36 m for shipping. The bridge is the longest in Sweden and one of the longest in all Europe. The Oresund Bridge linking Sweden with Denmark is longer overall, but not that part of it lying wholly within Sweden._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*The Ursaab, SAAB Car Museum, Trollhättan, Västergötland*
_The Ursaab Prototype, the fist SAAB automobile, was designed in 1946 before SAAB Automobile became officially incorporated in 1947 as an automobile manufacturer. The Swedish Ur best translates as original. The Ursaab is today in working order, in good shape and complete with original stone chipped paintwork exhibited in the Saab Car Museum in Trollhättan._

More info: http://www.saabmuseum.com/ursaab/index.html


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Commissaire Maigret (Apr 30, 2008)

That SAAB car  very aerodynamic :lol:


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Commissaire Maigret said:


> That SAAB car  very aerodynamic :lol:


Yea, it is. SAAB started as a manufacturer of warplanes. That's why their first automobile was very inspired by airplanes.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the wonderful pictures!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Aeroseum Aviation Museum, Gothenburg*
_The Aeroseum is an aviation museum in a former top secret cold war airbase that was built in the fear of the nuclear age. The Swedish Air Force carved out a bunker of solid rock and sealed it with 180 ton blast proof doors The site consists of two rock shelters. The first, measuring 8,000 square metres, was completed in 1942. The second called 'Nya Berget' was built in the early 1950s and measures 22,000 sqm nearly 30 metres below ground. Both were built as protective hangars for the contemporary Göta Wing (F 9) of the Royal Swedish Air Force. As the site is part of the national cultural heritage it is pending a cultural memorial status. Inside the museum, there are quite a few jet and propeller aircrafts, helicopters, military vehicles, missiles, communication technology, some demonstrations of principles, engines and more. 
_


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful country - great work!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Beautiful country - great work!


Thanks! If you have some good Sweden pics yourself just post them here. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Interesting aqueduct!!

And the car, it's very funny, looks nice!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Strängnäs, Södermanland*
_Strängnäs is a city in Södermanland, in south central Sweden, located by Lake Mälaren with approximately 12,300 inhabitants. Strängnäs is the seat of Strängnäs Municipality, Södermanland County and the episcopal see of the Diocese of Strängnäs, a former Roman Catholic and present Lutheran Diocese, with the Strängnäs Cathedral, built 1291 as an important landmark._


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^
That's one of my favorite small towns together with Trosa and Mariefred!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Boscorelli said:


> ^^
> That's one of my favorite small towns together with Trosa and Mariefred!


Yea, it is beautiful with it's location and all.

Here's another pic just for you (I break the rules whenever I want.)


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

sweden is cool i really wanna visit!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Borrås skåra, Halland*
_A pathway straight through the big rock. The split through the rock is 10 m deep and between one and two metres wide and was probably caused by water from the inland ice._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Härnösand, Ångermanland*
_Härnösand is a city in Ångermanland, northern Sweden. It has 18,000 inhabitants and is the seat of Härnösand Municipality, Västernorrland County and an episcopal see. Härnösand is probably most known to the uninitiated for its history as a big and important harbor town and its beautiful locations. Härnösand also has a cathedral with a bishop seat, being the center of the Diocese of Härnösand created in 1647._


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

Beautiful! Beautiful! But they have a lot to answer for or that region atleast because they are to ones to blame for surströmming or sour herring!


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Nice pics, great commentary :cheers:


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Boscorelli said:


> Beautiful! Beautiful! But they have a lot to answer for or that region atleast because they are to ones to blame for surströmming or sour herring!


Hehe, yea, i don't get it. They bring up fresh fish, and then they let it rotten. :nuts:


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

neorion said:


> Nice pics, great commentary :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Uppsala Castle, Uppsala, Uppland*
_Construction of the castle was begun by King Gustav I in the 1540s. During King Johan III's reign, the magnificent Renaissance castle church and its stucco were designed, parts of which can still be seen. The castle has a dramatic story, with many crucial events in Swedish history taking place here. 

The castle was seriously damaged by fire in 1702, being reduced essentially to a ruin. Reconstruction took many years, and was indeed hampered by the remains of the castle being used as a quarry for stone to be used in building Stockholm Palace.

The castle was the administrative centre of Uppland for many years, and is today the residence of the County Governor of Uppsala County._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Hykieberget, Älvdalen, Dalarna*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok, I won't be able to post any pictures tomorrow so this will be a super post. And since this is one of Sweden's greatest tourist attractions I will post a couple of extra pictures.


*Göta Kanal, Västergötland, Östergötland*
_The Göta Canal is one of the most remarkable waterways in the world and one of the communication links between Sweden’s two largest cities. The canal stretches from Sjötorp on Lake Vänern to Mem on the east coast. It is one of the largest civil engineering projects ever undertaken in Sweden.

The canal itself is 190 km long, has 58 locks and most of it is dug out by hand. Between 1810 and 1832 some 58 000 soldiers removed 300 000 cubic metres of rock and earth in order to create the three-metre deep and app. 14-metre wide canal. The construction foreman and certainly the one who promoted the project most strongly was Baltzar von Platen. Built only decades before the advent of railways, the canal was soon outdated, and never upgraded. The canal is today a tourist attraction, sometimes called Sveriges blå band ("Sweden's Blue Ribbon")._


































































Photos: Göran Billeson, Can Sahin, Leif Öster


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

I always wanted to travel there, but I'd begin in Gothenburg and Göta Älv to Vänern änd then Göta Kanal, someday maybe!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Boscorelli said:


> I always wanted to travel there, but I'd begin in Gothenburg and Göta Älv to Vänern änd then Göta Kanal, someday maybe!


That'd be a looong trip. But if you have some time and the weather is good, then it's nice and relaxing.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Rågunda Old Church, Rågunda, Jämtland*
_Ragunda old church was built in 15th century and has had its interior decorations since 17th century. Restored in 1930._



















Photo: kanngard, Flickr.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Aitik Mine, Lappland*
_This open-pit mine, situated near Gällivare, is one of Europe's largest producers of copper, and also a major producer of gold and silver. It's owned by Boliden AB.

Today, it mines some 18 million tonnes of ore annually. The mine and its concentrator started operating in 1968. Boliden will invest SEK 5.2 billion in expanding operations at the Aitik mine. The investment will involve, among other things, building a modern new concentrator that will double production capacity from today’s 18 million tonnes to 36 million tonnes.The investment is one of Boliden’s largest investments so far._










Bonus pics of machines operating in Aitik mine: 
http://www.boliden.com/www/bolidense.nsf/(WebPagesByID)/588370D9733A73D2C1256DDC00511AC6/$file/Truckar.jpg
http://www.boliden.com/www/bolidense.nsf/(WebPagesByID)/588370D9733A73D2C1256DDC00511AC6/$file/aitik_maskin.jpg


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Åstol, Bohuslän*


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^
I absolutely love the west coast of Sweden!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Tylösand Beach, Halmstad, Halland*
One of the most famous beaches in Sweden.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Boscorelli said:


> ^^
> I absolutely love the west coast of Sweden!


Me to. And that island is great. I've been there several times myself.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Helsingborg, Skåne*
_Helsingborg is a city in Skåne County in the southernmost part of Sweden, which has a population of 91,457 (2005). It is the seat of Helsingborg Municipality, which has 124,900 inhabitants (December 2007). Helsingborg is Sweden's closest point to Denmark, with the Danish city Elsinore (Helsingør) clearly visible on the other side of the strait of Öresund about 4 km to the west._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Tänndalen, Härjedalen*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Siljansnäs, Leksand, Dalarna*


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Beautiful indeed!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'll post two pics today as I won't have time to do it tomorrow.


*Kallsjön, Jämtland*


















*Oskarshamn, Småland*


----------



## Yimano (Feb 29, 2008)

wonderful pictures sampi. When I wisit other contries I always think on how beautiful and how man landscapes there can be in an contrie. We almost never think on how beautiful Sweden is, we have very many types of landscapes as well and you really show that in your pictures.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

I didn't know they had those wooden house streets in Oskarshamn.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Reindeer race at Jokkmokk Winter Market*
_The Jokkmokk Winter Market, established in 1605, is an important Sami cultural event and now a major tourist attraction - an opportunity for trade which brings together many different groups from around Sweden and Norway.
The Samis, or Lapps (as they are better known outside Sweden), are a migrant people from the far north, whose way of life remains remarkably untouched by the modern world. At this annual (snowy) historical market you can experience the Sami lifestyle, with reindeer races to watch, reindeer meat to eat and a sample of joik, the traditional Sami singing style. Dog sled rides, films, lectures, storytelling and Sami products are also on the menu._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Rauks on the island of Fårö, Gotland*
_Rauks (Swedish plural: raukar) are limestone formations that look like rocky pillars dotting the coast of Gotland. They are most commonly found on the eastern side and small islands of Gotland, such as Fårö. The Rauks appear to have, in some cases, almost human forms and one of the most famous is known as Hoburgsgubben or "Old Man of Hoburg"- one of the stone trolls of legendary tales. The formation of these rauks is known to have occured ages ago when the island was submerged. The rauks were the result of the limestone being chiseled away by both water and wind. Some rauks can reach heights of 11 meters. _


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I like that pic and that houses. It reminds me of the storys of Astrid Lindgren, Michel aus Lönneberga, Pippi Langstrumpf etc.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

friedemann said:


> http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2865/tabergtl7.jpg
> I like that pic and that houses. It reminds me of the storys of Astrid Lindgren, Michel aus Lönneberga, Pippi Langstrumpf etc.


Hehe, it does. Very idyllic. 

Pics for today and tomorrow:


*Stockholm, Södermanland and Uppland*


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^
Ah my dear home town! Could it get any better?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

sapmi said:


> * Uppsala...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

My favorit town of Sweden  :cheers:*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Silverfallen, Västergötland*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Arvika, Värmland*
_Arvika is a locality in the traditional province of Värmland, Sweden, and the seat of Arvika Municipality, Värmland County. It has a population of about 14,000 persons. The town is situated at Kyrkviken, a bay of Glafsfjorden, Sweden's only inland fjord, a remnant of the time following the last ice age (once a fjord of the Ancylus Lake). The area is hilly with the tallest hill Storkasberget close to the town centre. Arvika and its surroundings has excellent water infrastructure. In fact, Arvika has the innermost harbour in the whole of Sweden. Through a system of canals lake Vänern can be reached, and from there the Göta Canal allowes further passage to Gothenburg and Sweden's west coast._


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful pictures!

I know some Dutch people who live in Arvika right now. They are from my hometown Dokkum. They really like Arvika. 

I would like to visit Sweden soon! Lovely country.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> I know some Dutch people who live in Arvika right now. They are from my hometown Dokkum. They really like Arvika.
> 
> I would like to visit Sweden soon! Lovely country.


Cool. There are a lot of Dutch people in the province of Värmland so I'm not surprised. I't great that they move here, because they're good people, bringing some life to sleepy little towns.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, I think the same. Dutch people love nature, and we haven't got much nature in our country. Everywhere you go, are people. And the Swedish/Norwegian gouvernment asked to go to Sweden to make little towns better, more touristic. I know 5 families from my town who moved to Sweden, and some to Norway.


----------



## Barnardgirl (Dec 21, 2006)

Your country is just too beautiful..I love the landscapes but what I like even more about sweden is it's culture and society, it is a great role model for other countries.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Dalsland*


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Nice to see a picture from that area! I read somewhere that it is the poorest and least known district in Sweden, don't know if that is true, but it is a bit hidden away behind lake Vänern.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Skanör, Skåne*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Gothenburg Opera, Västergötland and Bohuslän*
_The opera house in Gothenburg was inaugarated in 1994. Designed by the architect, Jan Izkowitz and beautyfully located at the river bank in the harbour. The opera is 160 metres long and 85 metres wide at its widest. The building is 32 metres high and the floor area is 28,700 square metres. The auditorium of the Göteborg Opera is classical in style, with stalls and balconies, and has 1,301 seats. The orchestra pit has room for about 100 musicians. _



















Photo: Alexander Buisse


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice updates!


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Padjelanta National Park, Lappland*
_Padjelanta is a national park in Norrbotten County in northern Sweden. Established in 1963 (the year after the Swedish Parliament voted yes to the proposal), it is the largest national park in Sweden with an area of 1,984 km2, and part of the UNESCO World Heritage Site Laponia established in 1996._


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Sundsvall, Medelpad*
_Sundsvall is the only town in the little province of Medelpad, half way up the eastern coast of Sweden. The town has a vibrant cultural life geared to all ages and art forms. The Cultural Warehouse, concert hall and several theatres are featured locations

Sundsvall is located by two rivers, the Indalsälv and the Ljunga. The valley's of the rivers have a luxuriant flora, and the Indalsälv forms Sweden's largest delta, which is one of its many features of geological interest. Sundsvall is one of the most important ports and commercial towns in the northern countries. The layout of the old town was the work of Nicodemus Tessin the Elder, but much of the town was destroyed by a devastating fire in 1888. Thereafter the town was rebuilt in stone, with wide streets, and became known as Stenstaden, the "Stone Town"._


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Sweden looks so serene.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Today we celebrate the National Day of Sweden!*

_ Since 1916, June 6 has been celebrated as the Swedish Flag Day, but it was not until 1983 that it officially became the National Day.

For a long time Sweden was probably one of very few countries in the world with no national day. Since 1916, June 6 has been celebrated as the Swedish Flag Day, but it was not until 1983 that it officially became the National Day. Nowadays, the custom of celebrating the national day has grown stronger and today almost every town has its own festivities with speeches, music and distribution of Swedish flags to private persons and associations. The biggest celebration takes place at Skansen, an open-air museum in Stockholm, where some 15000 people gather together with the Royal family.

In the early 1900s, a wave of nationalistic sentiments made Swedes start to long for a national day. But it was not until after the First World War, and as a result of private initiatives, that the Swedish Flag Day began to be celebrated on the 6th of June. The date was chosen because Gustav Vasa was elected as the King of Sweden on that day in 1523, and it is also the day when Sweden's constitution was signed in 1809. _


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Skokloster Castle, Uppland*​Skokloster Castle is located on Lake Mälaren between Stockholm and Uppsala. It was built in the Baroque style between 1654 and 1676 by Carl Gustaf Wrangel after a design by Nicodemus Tessin the Elder. When Wrangel died in 1676, the castle passed into the hands of the Brahe family, and then, after 1930, became the property of the von Essens. In 1967 the castle and its contents were sold by the family to the Swedish government; since then it has been open as a museum.

The castle is a remarkable monument to the Swedish Age of Greatness, a period in the middle decades of the seventeenth century when Sweden became one of the most powerful countries in Europe. Some rooms in the castle are unchanged since the time when the castle was first built. In fact, the death of Wrangel meant that the castle was never truly completed: his large banqueting hall remains in the same condition as the builders left it in the summer of 1676, complete with their tools.

No other building in Europe can display a contained seventeenth-century building site with such authenticity. If this one room appears unfinished, every other part of the castle displays the full, sumptuous splendour of the Baroque. The castle's elegant chambers are home to remarkable collections of paintings, furniture, textiles and silver and glass tableware. The armoury and library are particularly noteworthy, both founded on Wrangel's collections of weapons and books and enriched and enlarged by other seventeenth- and eighteenth-century aristocratic bequests.

Skokloster is rightly considered one of the great castles of Baroque Europe, and the most evocative of the era of Great Power in Sweden. Set in idyllic countryside, it is a testimony to the vision of an ambitious and imaginative Swedish general and a European patron of the arts.​


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Kiruna, Lappland​*Kiruna is the northenmost city of Sweden, situated in Lappland province. It is the seat of Kiruna Municipality, Norrbotten County.With its 19,447 square kilometres, Kiruna Municipality is as big as the Swedish counties of Skåne, Blekinge and Halland together. It is half the size of the Netherlands - where over 16 million people live. In Kiruna Municipality, just over 23,000 people share the half as many square kilometres. That is almost a square kilometre per person. More than 18,000 of them live in the town of Kiruna, the rest of them living in about 50 villages.

Being located 145 kilometres north of the Arctic Circle, Kiruna has perpetual daylight, the midnight sun, approximately from 30 May to 15 July. The polar night is a few weeks shorter, lasting December 13 – January 5.

Iron ore extraction is a key industry of the area, and the town is very dependent on the mining company LKAB. In recent years attempts have been made to reduce the area's dependence on mining with initiatives to promote science, R&D and government related activities. The ESTRACK Kiruna Station of ESA, the European Space Agency, is located in the municipality. So is Esrange, the European Space and Sounding Rocket Range, as well as an EISCAT station.

In 2004, it was decided that the present centre of the municipality must be relocated to counter mining related subsidence. The relocation will be made gradually over the coming decade. On January 8, 2007, the new location was decided. Kiruna will gradually move northwest to the foot of the Luossavaara mountain, by the lake of Luossajärvi.​


















Photo: Johan Ylitalo​


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice picture. They will move Kiruna to another place, isn't it? Because of the mines?


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Nice picture. They will move Kiruna to another place, isn't it? Because of the mines?


Yep, because the mining creates cracks that threats the city.

You can read about it here: http://www.kommun.kiruna.se/Om-komm...With-Contrast/Cracks-are-threatning-the-town/


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Another pic from Kiruna*










Photo: Johan Ylitalo


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Ramsvik, Bohuslän​*


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Ribergsborg beach, Malmö, Skåne*​Ribersborg beach is 2.5 kilometres long and frequently referred to as ”Scandinavia`s Copacabana”. On warm summer days, the beach fills up with sun worshippers, mostly families. There is something for everyone at Ribbersborg – a nude beach, a dogs’ area as well as bathing facilities for the disabled. The landmark Ribbersborg pier, reaching all the way out to the classic cold bath house, is one of several piers for swimmers who don´t want to walk half way to Denmark in the shallow waters. 

Football player Zlatan Ibrahimovic has bought a house next to the beach. ​


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Stuguberget, Jämtland*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

sapmi said:


> *The date was chosen because Gustav Vasa was elected as the King of Sweden on that day in 1523, and it is also the day when Sweden's constitution was signed in 1809. [/I]
> *


*

You elect your king?*


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

We used to, yes :yes:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Anymore pictures?


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

El_Greco said:


> Anymore pictures?


Ok, here's another one.

*Mölle, Skåne*
Mölle is situated at the end of the Kullaberg-peninsula in the north west of Skåne. It is a secluded and very beautiful fishing village by the sea, but with airports, train-stations and ferry-crossings to Denmark nearby.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

^^

Oh I could easily live there, or a summer house wouldn't be too bad either.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep very nice reminds me of Canadian towns.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Lövö, Store Mosse National Park, Småland.​*


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

*Gammelstad Church Town in Luleå*

Of Sweden’s 71 original church towns, only 16 are left today. The majority of these have been reduced to a remnant. Gammelstad has the country’s largest and best preserved church town with 408 cottages comprising 553 rooms.

Gammelstad is an outstanding example of a Northern Scandinavian church town. More than 400 cottages, which were used on Sundays and during major religious festivals, markets and local courts, are grouped around the late medieval stone church in Gammelstad. 

The church town presumably arose from a combination of several factors: the long distances, merchants’ needs for storage and accommodation at the marketplace, the church stables and last but not least the population’s duty to attend church regularly.

Gammelstad Church Town was included in UNESCO´s World Heritage List in 1996.


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice one Boscorelli! Keeping the thread alive. :happy:


----------



## schum-ho (Oct 14, 2008)

Please revive this awesome thread!


----------



## NixXxoN (May 3, 2009)

"Lapporten"


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

amazing pics


----------



## Chupavi (Oct 17, 2008)

Exelent! This summer i m comming to visit Stockholm any sugestion?


----------



## schum-ho (Oct 14, 2008)

Do I have to reanimate this thread again?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, awesome photos for sure; the places in those photos are totally awesome


----------



## schum-ho (Oct 14, 2008)

Really no Swedes in this forum?  I can't believe this! 


People, give me a sign!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

one of my favorite countries


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, that's a beautiful place!


----------



## NixXxoN (May 3, 2009)

Taken just after take-off from Kiruna one day in may.


----------



## Mexicola (Jan 22, 2009)

Outside of Västervik, Småland.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Lake Väsman next to the small town Ludvika in southern Dalarna. 

(taken by Peter Korkola)


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

I love Sweden! wanna go there someday!


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ismantorp ringfort ruin, located on the island of Öland.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Strömsholms castle. Built between 1669-1674.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Seems like I am the one keeping this thread alive. 


The Vasa ski race. The world "biggest" ski race

Each year over 15 000 compete in this 90 km long race during the first sunday of march. The very first race I believe was back in 1922.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Waxholm fort


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Vadstena Castle


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Ringil said:


> *Stenshuvud, Skåne*


look like thailand


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

sapmi said:


> *Ale's Stones, Skåne*
> _Ale's Stones (Ales stenar in Swedish) is a megalithic monument in Scania in southern Sweden, probably from circa 500 AD, that is, the end of the Nordic Iron Age. Ale's Stones consist of a 67 metre long stone ship formed by 59 large boulders of sandstone, weighing up to 1.8 tonnes each._


I didnt know we had your own stonehenge


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Städjan

Unfortunately I dont know who took this beautiful pic.


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

nice pic, is it old?


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Tremendas fotos, muy bonitos paisajes.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

Lucky_star said:


> look like thailand


well this one not so much TH 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomasfl/275314809/sizes/l/


----------



## NixXxoN (May 3, 2009)

*Sunset in Lapland.*


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

What a beautiful country!!

Thanks for the amazing photos


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Waaooo impresionante toma.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Trysunda village

Foto by Håkan Nordström


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

^^  I love that!!


----------



## sodiumchloride (Jan 15, 2009)

what a cute village!


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Stockholm by lonely wolf


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Andre_idol said:


> What a beautiful country!!
> 
> Thanks for the amazing photos


but only on the spring and summer


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Rottneros Herrgård


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

sapmi said:


> *Turning Torso, Malmö.*
> _Designed by the Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava and officially opened on 27 August 2005. _


I dont want to live in this building


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Sweden, once again


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Lucky_star said:


> but only on the spring and summer



No no. Winter and autumn can be very beautiful aswell. Especially winter. :cheers:


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

beautiful pictures of sweden


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> but only on the spring and summer


Hmm I´m a Winter fan so I guess I would like Sweden in this time of the year too 

The Turning Torso is wicked :nuts:


----------



## luna piena (Jun 21, 2010)

SW


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mora, Dalarna*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Glaskogen* 
_It is a nature reserve in the west of middle Sweden, *Värmland*, comprising the two lakes Stora Gla and Övre Gla.
The reserve was established in 1970 by the County Administration of Värmland, which led to the formation of the Gla Forest Foundation in 1972 by the four local municipalities Arvika, Eda, Säffle and Årjäng.
_


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

very nice


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

sapmi said:


> *Áhkká, Lappland*
> _Áhkká (Lule Sami: "old woman"), also known in its "Swedified" form Akka, is a massif in the southwestern corner of Stora Sjöfallet National Park in northern Sweden. The massif has eleven individual peaks, of which Stortoppen is the highest at 2,015 metres (6,611 ft). This peak is only the eighth highest in Sweden, but it takes the prominence of Áhkká to more than 1,500 metres, which is the highest in Sweden. Due to this and the fact that the massif is well held together and rather isolated, it has an impressive appearance, earning it the nickname Queen of Lapland. In the Sámi tradition it is a holy mountain, and many wanderers regard it with a sense of awe and mystique._


Wow, this place looks amazing! kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tjörn island*, Västergötland. 
_Tjörn is the sixth largest island in Sweden. It is located on the Swedish West coast in the province of Bohuslän. Tjörn is connected in the east to the town of Stenungsund on the mainland by the Tjörn bridge, and to the island of Orust in the north by the Skåpesund bridge. The largest town is Skärhamn, and it is also the municipal capital. Other communities, many of which are fishing communities, include Rönnäng, Klädesholmen, and Kyrkesund. The peninsula of Mjörn has beautiful scenery, and large shell banks. 
During the summer, the population swells from 15,000 to 30,000 as vacationers arrive for yachting and swimming. Skärhamn has an ample guest harbor to accommodate yachters travelling along the Swedish west coast._


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gullmarn/Gullmarsfjorden* (_Bohuslän_)
_Gullmarsfjorden is a 25 km. long fjord located in the Western coast of Sweden, in Bohuslän county. It is the genuine fjord, where the average depth is 20 to 40 meters (the deppest seciton is 118.5 m. deep). The width of the fjord is 1-3 km. Gullmarn is widely known for its unique submarine nature and beautiful scenery. Also it is one of the most popular places where marine research is done._


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bohuslän skärgård (Bohuslän archipelagoe)*
_The geography is distinguished by the rocky coast, bordering an archipelago: there are about 3.000 islands and 5.000 islets (skerries). These make up the northern part of the Gothenburg archipelago, Sweden's second largest after Stockholm archipelago._


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

how to kill fruit flies is a question that I had exhausted myself asking. fruit fly trap in fact do seem to appear out of nowhere and can get you quite sick if you happen to consume any meals contaminated with these flies.
The p90x3 below could be the identical plan you get when you buy p90X. To help you change the work-outs for the level of fitness nevertheless, the exercise is Extreme.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

skykings said:


> In my opinion,one of the most wonderful places in the world!!


Nicet know that you like it. Nature in Sweden is variable and surelly the one may find places that are worth to visit.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Åre*
_Åre is a locality and one of the leading Scandinavian ski resorts situated in Åre Municipality, Jämtland County, Sweden with more than 1.300 inhabitants. 25% of the municipal industry is based on tourism, most notably the downhill skiing and biking resorts in Åre and Storlien. In the wake of it have grown hotel-facilities with recreational and shopping opportunities.
Taking advantage of the Åreskutan fell, the major center for alpine skiing in Sweden has become Åre Ski Area, sporting more than 30 modern ski-lifts. It hosted the Alpine World Championships in 1954 and 2007, and the annual Jon Olsson Invitational freeskiing competition, ending in 2007. On March 12–13, 2010 the Freestyle FIS World Cup will be held in "slalombacken" close to the village centre.
Åre would also have been the secondary site for the alpine events of Östersund in its bid for the organization of the XXII Olympic Winter Games, the 2014 Winter Olympics._

(c) multivu.prnewswire.com










Åre by mnorman_se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ladonia*
_Ladonia (Swedish: Ladonien) is a micronation, proclaimed in 1996 as the result of a years-long court battle between artist Lars Vilks and local authorities over two sculptures. The claimed territory is part of a natural reserve in an enclave of southern Sweden. Later a third sculpture was actually evicted by the authorities. 
In 1980, artist Lars Vilks began construction of two sculptures, Nimis (Latin for "too much", a structure made of 75 tonnes of driftwood) and Arx (Latin for "fortress", a structure made of stone), in the Kullaberg nature reserve in north-west Skåne, Sweden. The location of the sculptures is difficult to reach, and as a consequence they were not discovered for two years, at which point the local council decided that the sculptures should be removed. They declared the sculptures to be houses, the building of which was forbidden on the nature reserve.
According to many source, Ladonia covers an area of 1 sq. km., it is a Constitutional monarchy and has a capital city, called Wotan. 
When it was created, Ladonia had a population of zero. As of 2011, there are 15,567 Ladonian citizens from more than 50 countries.
Vilks has specified the "taxation" of Ladonia to be "contributing your creativity". Many Ladonian ministries have artistic connotations and whimsical names._ 

1. Ladonia:

(c) wikipedia.com









2. Nimis:

(c) wikipedia.com









3. Arx:

(c) wikipedia.com


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Two photos of the "Stockholm archipelago":




















My photos.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm 










Falsterbo 










Taken by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great addition! Thank you Dr. and Skrapebook.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Even though there one oft he best beaches located in Scania (Skåne), rocky coast like theo ne below are also present there:

(c) wallpapers5.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Skrapebook said:


> Stockholm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like this shot.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Visby beach*
_The largest city in the island of Gotland is known not only for being the best-preserved medieval city in Scandinavia and variety of roses, but also its beautful beaches_


Visby, beach by mimmi, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Idre*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice! Did it run back safely?


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

No he didn't. It just stand there really easy even when a bus came from the street on the right. We almost could touch him.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

That is nice. The place looks calm. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

I actually saw Östersund on Google Streetview, but I did not like the city center that much. Many ugly buildings. The neighborhoods seem nice and the surrounding is also great.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Downtown Stockholm



















Taken by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Skuleskogen national park*
_Skuleskogen was established in 1984 as Sweden´s nineteenth national park. The park is part of the majestic High Coast, a World Heritage Site, where the Baltic Sea is at its deepest and its islands at their highest.
The red-coloured Nordingrå granite cliffs, the land uplift coast, and the coniferous forest of the borderland between north and south characterise the national park. Trails and sights of interest can be reached from the three park entrances or from the sea.
Skuleskogen is like a textbook in physical geography, where you can see how ice sheet, land uplift and waves formed the land of Sweden._

(c) skuleskogen.se


















(c) skuleskogen.se


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ That last picture is fantastic!!! :colgate:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Victorinus said:


> ^^ That last picture is fantastic!!! :colgate:


Haven't you been there yourself?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The High Coast* (_Höga kusten_)
_A part of the Swedish coast on the Gulf of Bothnia, situated in the municipalities of Kramfors, Härnösand and Örnsköldsvik and notable as a type area for research on post-glacial rebound and eustacy, in which the land rises as the weight of the glaciers melts off of it. This phenomenon was first recognised and studied there; since the last ice age the land has risen 800 m, which accounts for the unusual landscape with tall cliff formations.
UNESCO, while inscribing the area on the World Heritage List in 2000, remarked that "the High Coast site affords outstanding opportunities for the understanding of the important processes that formed the glaciated and land uplift areas of the Earth's surface"._


Höga kusten HDR Jpeg 28 mei 2011039 by cees van gastel, on Flickr











Häggvik by conteurd, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful area. Is it near Sundsvall?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Beautiful area. Is it near Sundsvall?


Further north.  Actually, it isn't as deserted as it looks in these pictures. Many places have roads and some spectacular views can seen from cafes or specially marked places.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

In addition, the region of Västerbotten (please, check the latest posts to see pictures) faces some large ecploration works as there is one of the richest and most underexplored mining regions in the world. Västerbotten is the centre of an extensive and rapidly growing mining region.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sälka & Kungsleden*
_Kungsleden is a hiking trail in northern Sweden, approximately 440 kilometres (270 mi) long, passing through one of Europe's largest remaining wilderness areas_


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Haven't you been there yourself?


I think more then 10 years ago, when we drove to the north of Sweden and Finland. But that was more on the E4.
There is also a nice bridge:



sapmi said:


> Höga kusten Bridge (Length: 1 867 m, Height: 182 meters)


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, there is a bridge at Hög kusten and it is one of the longest suspension bridges in Europe. Great to know that you had an opportunity to visit the Northern part of Europe.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah. We hope next year to go back to north Sweden and Norway. It's just such a nice country.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Nils Holgerssons Värld*









Large picture









Large picture









Large picture

It was a nice visit. The owners comes from The Netherlands too.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

It looks a bit like Skansen in Stockholm. In which part of the country it is located?


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

10 km above Vimmerby, in Södra Vi.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok, and i thought it was somewhere up north.  Thank you for the maps.
Actually, there are some municipalities and counties in Northern Sweden where there live many dutch people. Some of them were invited by the Swedish government to settle there as there are many natural resources up there and much land is unexploited/unurbanised.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tarfala valley*
_It is a valley in Kiruna Municipality, Norrbotten, Sweden. Several glaciers flows into the valley and glaciological research has been conducted since 1946 at the Tarfala scientific station._


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more of the Swedish mountains.

*Kebnekaise*
_Kebnekaise (from Sami Giebmegáisi or Giebnegáisi, "Cauldron Crest") is the highest mountain in Sweden and Sápmi. The Kebnekaise massif, which is part of the Scandinavian Mountains, has two peaks, of which the southern, glaciated one is highest at 2,106 metres (6,909 ft) above sea level at the latest time of measurement. The north top (2,097 m) is free of ice. Kebnekaise lies in Lapland, about 150 kilometres (ca. 90 miles) south of the Arctic Circle and west of Kiruna near the popular Kungsleden hiking trail between Abisko and Nikkaluokta.
The glacier has shrunk, therefore the summit is not as high as earlier. The top is traditionally said to be 2,111 m, and higher in the oldest measurement, i.e. 2,117 m. If the melting continues at the same rate, the south peak will sink below the north peak (which is the highest fixed point in Sweden) within a few years' time.
A mountain lodge, Kebnekaise mountain lodge (Kebnekaise fjällstation), is located at the foot of Kebnekaise, ca. 19 km, 6–7 hrs from Nikkaluokta. It is the starting point for an ascent via the western route (västra leden, ca. 13 km, 4–6 hrs to the summit) or the eastern route (östra leden, ca. 10 km, 3–5 hrs to the summit). The western route leads over scree slopes and the intermediate top Vierranvárri to the glaciated summit. The eastern route leads over glaciers and rocks (UIAA grade I-II) and is equipped with fixed, steel cables similar to a via ferrata.
In mainland Europe, there are no higher mountains further north (there is, however, a higher point at Beerenberg on the island of Jan Mayen). It is said that an area (of both Sweden and Norway) corresponding to 9% of Sweden's surface area can be seen from the summit, which approximates to more than 40,000 km² – almost the size of the Netherlands._


Kebnekaise at the lake by ingelaSE, on Flickr





























Kebnekaise Trail 4 by mtreaster, on Flickr


Kebnekaise 2006-08-03 17-03-14 by igelkottarna, on Flickr


Kebnekaise by Olov Jacobsen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tjolöholm castle* (_Tjolöholms slott_)
_A country house, built 1898-1904, in Halland, Sweden. It is located on a peninsula in the Kungsbacka Fjord on the Kattegat coast. In 2010, Danish film director Lars Von Trier shot the exterior scenes of the film Melancholia at the castle. The film premiered at the 2011 Cannes Film Festival._


Tjolöholm Castle by henkke93, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Fantastic!
Never seen that before (I will see the Lars von Trier movie though)


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

It is a beautiful castle which i usually tend to forget myself. Perhaps, i didn't use an opportunity to visit it while studying in Gothenburg (only heard good rumours about it from the german friends).


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Great photos! Love Sweden's natural landscapes.


----------



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

My opinion about the castle: :master::master::master::applause::applause::drool::drool:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

What_The_Face said:


> Great photos! Love Sweden's natural landscapes.


Like theo ne posted below - mountains, etc. or rather flat fields, woods, islands?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

manba said:


> My opinion about the castle: :master::master::master::applause::applause::drool::drool:


Good to know that you liked it. Actually, i find that place romantic.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Aurora Borealis*
_Aurora Borealis are natural different colored light displays, which are usually observed in the night sky, particularly in the polar zone.
Auroras are produced by the collision of charged particles, mostly electrons but also protons and heavier particles, from the magnetosphere, with atoms and molecules of the Earth's upper atmosphere (at altitudes above 80 km). The particles have energies from 1-100 keV. Most originate from the sun and arrive at the vicinity of earth in the relatively low-energy solar wind._









Picture by catarina_555


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Even though aurora is a common phenomenon in the Northern parts of the country, sometimes the one can see them in Stockholm, aswell:


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Can they be seen each year in STHLM or just on rare occasions?


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice place near Vimmerby. Many Dutch people live in Sweden.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Eksjöhovgård*

Eksjöhovgård (also Ekesjö or Eksjo Hovgård ) is a ruined castle situated on a small island in Eksjöhovgårdssjön the former Vallsjö parish , just outside Sävsjö towards Vetlanda. 
Although Sävsjö is a latter-day railway junction , and Eksjöhovgård possibly alludes to the medieval town of Eksjo which is a few mil to the north, it just ruins which are subject to Sävsjö weapons.

The first reference to Hovgården is from the 1287th According to tradition would Sten Sture the Younger used the building as a hunting lodge. 
Around 1630 inherited the Field Marshal Carl Mauritz Lewenhaupt estate and in the 1650s he had built the stone house that today is the ruined castle. 
Construction did not finalized the Lewenhaupt's death in 1666, and the heirs could not afford to complete it. 
In the 1730's, when the Count Magnus Julius De la Gardie the castle lord, demolished the upper floor and the entrance was moved. 
Later owners ended up financially insolvent and in 1812 sold the castle copper after which the building rapidly deteriorated.
Nowadays Sävsjö renovated ruins so that it does not collapse. 









(source: wikipedia with a translation from google.com)










Large picture









Large picture









Large picture









Large picture









Large picture

All pictures taken by me. See link below for more info about the pictures.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

ScraperDude said:


> Can they be seen each year in STHLM or just on rare occasions?


No, it is a reare phenomenon that can be seen rearely in the latitude of Stockholm, also Oslo and St. Petersrbourg. Despite that, seing aurora near the city is an interesting and somewhat special experience. 
Also, the one can experience the bright summer nights each year.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Fårö, Gotland*
_Fårö (Gutnish Faroy, literally; Distant Island) is a small island north of the province of Gotland, off Sweden's southeastern coast. It is the second-largest island in the province. It has a population of less than 600, and has become a popular summer resort. The island has no banks, post offices, medical services or police, and very few roads. It has its own dialect, claimed to be the oldest language in Sweden._
_Until the 1990s, Fårö and the North of Gotland were off limits to foreigners because of a government military installation there.[2] There were large, multilingual signs at the side of the roads informing visitors of this, and the prohibition was strictly enforced. When Sweden joined the European Union, the installation (Swedish coastal artillery division KA3) was shut down._


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

dj4life said:


> No, it is a reare phenomenon that can be seen rearely in the latitude of Stockholm, also Oslo and St. Petersrbourg. Despite that, seing aurora near the city is an interesting and somewhat special experience.
> Also, the one can experience the bright summer nights each year.


I am very aware of White Nights in the north and am jealous! At my latitude it's daylight out until 9:30 or 10 pm at night. I've seen various Swedish cities on webcam from the south to the North to see the daylight difference! You guys are very lucky!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

ScraperDude said:


> I am very aware of White Nights in the north and am jealous! At my latitude it's daylight out until 9:30 or 10 pm at night. I've seen various Swedish cities on webcam from the south to the North to see the daylight difference! You guys are very lucky!


It is a good time for people who are romantic or like to party long time. However, that is not a very pleasant experience for the ones who want to have a good rest.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I like your post # 374, nice read and a great photo...:cheers2:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linguine said:


> I like your post # 374, nice read and a great photo...:cheers2:


Thank you for your nice words.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice flowers that grow in the rocky coast that is washed by a salty sea water in Stockholms archipelagoe:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Downtown Stockholm Sweden - The modern part of Vasagatan


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice picture, Skrapebook!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Häggvik*
_A small village located on *The High Coast* (Höga kusten)_, _Västerbotten_.


Häggvik by naturum, on Flickr


Häggvik by ~josse*~, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

dj4life said:


> *Häggvik*
> _A small village located on *The High Coast* (Höga kusten)_, _Västerbotten_.


That's actually Ångermanland


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Vindelälven, Västerbotten









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5801524213/


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

Some pics from the big festival called "the tall ships races" that visted my hometown Halmstad this summer! 

Halmstad is a small beautiful summertown (90 000 inhabitants) located in Halland south of Swedens west coast














































:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks all for the amazing photos of Sweden...:cheers1:


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Vojmån, Southern Lappland










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5369455303/


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Ragunda Church, Jämtland










http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/kanngard/1462731506/


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^
The church (without the tower) looks allmost like this one in Nils Holgerssons Värld:









Large picture


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Överkalix, Norrbotten









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benzoka/4332075747/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

metasmurf said:


> Ragunda Church, Jämtland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful mountainous landscape. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

metasmurf said:


> That's actually Ångermanland


Sorry, i am not too familiar with the historical names of the provinces. 
Thank you for the great pictures you added.


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

Scania (Skåne)
Swedens southernmost part! 




















:cheers


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice to see some flat landscapes for a change.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg Central Station* (_Göteborgs centralstation, Göteborg C_)
_The main railway station of Gothenburg and the second largest railway station in Sweden after Stockholm Central Station. The station opened in October the 4th, 1858. Approximately 40 000 travelers visit the station every day. The station is situated in the city of Gothenburg, right by Drottningtorget. The Gothenburg Central Station, Centralhuset and Nils Ericson Terminalen is a part of Resecentrum, Göteborg.
Numerous of railways were built across Sweden in the 19th century. One of the first distances was the one between Gothenburg and Jonsered. As the railway grew more popular, the need for a station emerged. The Gothenburg Central Station was built between the years of 1856-1858. The architect in charge was Adolf Wilhelm Edelsvärd.
Some reconstructions have been made to the station since its opening in 1858. There used to be engine shed by the station but it has been removed. In 1923 a fire destroyed parts of the station, so the interior had to be rebuilt. The current interior design is similar to the 1923 model with wood pillars, glass ceiling and a floor made of limestone.
There are 16 platforms at the station. 
Drottningtorget is a junction for trams and lies right by the Gothenburg Central Station. Nordstan, the biggest shopping mall in Scandinavia, is connected to the station by an underground pedestrian tunnel._


IMG_0772 by DG Jones, on Flickr

and adjacent bus terminal which is interconected with the railway station - Nils Ericson Terminalen:


Nils Ericson Terminal X by hansn, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Munsvattnet, Jämtland









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andersmohlin/4840863746/in/set-72157617134540030


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

Lake Siljan in Dalarna












:cheers:


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

Some more pics from Scania (Skåne).
































:cheers:


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

Gotland
Some strange stone-formations called "Raukar" on Swedens largest island located in the Baltic sea.




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/scotten/5315594060/sizes/l/in/photostream/

:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Italiano95 said:


> Lake Siljan in Dalarna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woot! Nice landscape.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The High Coast Bridge* (_Högakustenbron_ or _Vedabron_) 
_A suspension bridge crossing the mouth of the Ångermanälven river near Veda, on the border between the Härnösand and Kramfors municipalities in the province of Ångermanland in northern Sweden. The area is often referred to as The High Coast, hence its name. The bridge replaces Sandöbron, the old bridge across the river, in a new extension of the European route E4 (E4). It is the second longest suspension bridge in Scandinavia (after Great Belt Fixed Link in Denmark), the third longest in Europe, and the eleventh longest of the world._
_The total length is 1,867 metres (6,125 ft), the span is 1,210 metres (3,970 ft), and the column pillars are 180 metres (591 ft) tall. The max height for ships is 40 metres (131 ft). The bridge was constructed between 1993 and 1997 and was officially opened on 1 December 1997._


Höga Kusten-bron by jockesyk, on Flickr


Höga Kusten Bron by kjellsfoto, on Flickr


The High Coast Bridge by KamillaNylund, on Flickr


Högakusten Bron by kjellsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

Some photos of the place that where I come from, the County of Halland located in south-western Sweden along the westcoast! 




























:cheers:


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

Stunning! 
This is our land! :bow:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

Hårte fiskeläger, Hälsingland









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andersmohlin/5984393485/in/photostream#/photos/andersmohlin/5984393485/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Delete


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lysekil*

_Lysekil is a locality and the seat of Lysekil Municipality in Västra Götaland County, Sweden. It had 7.568 inhabitants in 2005.
The picturesque coastal town of Lysekil is a major tourist destination during the Swedish summer period from June to the end of August.
Lysekil is known as originator of the Lysekil Caviar, often referred to as Creamed Smoked Roe in English and as Caviar de Lysekil in French. It is a different kind of caviar compared to regular caviar. Its main ingredients are tomato sauce, cod roe, onion, salt and often mixed with dill and chives. Kalles kaviar is the best-known brand._

(c) image hosted on flickr










Lysekil by N/K/, on Flickr


Lysekil seal safari, Sweden by phototouring, on Flickr


Lysekil Rocks by Rich1968, on Flickr

Lysekil is a small town located near the largest fjord of Sweden, Gullmarsfjord.
Actually, i had an opportunity to spend some time there, aswell. It was a very cozy place with beautiful natural surroundings and marine environment.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photos of Sweden....:cheers1:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tessin Palace* (_Tessinska Palatse_t)
_It is a baroque town house located in Gamla Stan, the old town in central Stockholm. Located next to the Royal Palace, it is facing Slottsbacken, the major approach to the Stockholm Palace, and flanked by two alleys, Finska Kyrkogränd and Bollhusgränd.
The mansion was constructed between 1694 and 1700 by architect Nicodemus Tessin the Younger. The building was inherited by Tessin's son Carl Gustaf Tessin who had to sell it in 1750 for financial reasons. The palace later became property of the crown and has been used as residence for the Over Governor and later Governor of Stockholm County._


Kungliga Myntkabinettet & Tessin Palace by Bibi, on Flickr


Tessin Palace - Tessinska palatset by Nenyaki, on Flickr

The Baroque yard:


IMG_4074 by jokuno, on Flickr


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> Fantastic!
> Never seen that before (I will see the Lars von Trier movie though)



Try going when the classic car event is one - they look great in the courtyard, 

PS that was a comment on a picture posted a while ago


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

If it looks half as good as this yard it´s brilliant mate! kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Änok* *river*, Norrbotten County:

(c) Tor Lundberg (www.kvikkjokk.nu)









*Photo credit:* Tor Lundberg (www.kvikkjokk.nu). *Secondary source*: http://climate-connections.org/2011/02/24/action-alert-stop-the-logging-in-the-anok-delta.


----------



## SthlmSöder (Jul 29, 2009)

thats a beautiful river!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SthlmSöder said:


> thats a beautiful river!


and clean, aswell.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Siljan*, Dalarna
_Siljan, in Dalarna in central Sweden, is Sweden's sixth largest lake. The cumulative area of Siljan and the adjacent, smaller lakes Orsasjön and Insjön is 354 km2 (137 sq mi). Siljan reaches a maximum depth of 120 m (390 ft), and its surface is situated 161 m (528 ft) above sea level. The largest town bordered by its shore is Mora.
The lake is located around the southwestern perimeter of the Siljansringen (Siljan Ring), a circular geological formation which was formed 377 million years ago in the Devonian by a major meteorite impact. The original crater, now mostly eroded, is estimated to have been about 52 km (32 mi) in diameter and is the largest known impact crater in Europe (excluding Russia). The Cambrian, Ordovician and Silurian sedimentary rocks deformed by the impact are rich in fossils.
Some people suspect that there might be oil in the area, but drilling has been unsuccessful so far. There are large deposits of lead and zinc in the Boda area._


dalarna by pmc, on Flickr


dalarna by pmc, on Flickr


dalarna by pmc, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Delete


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A beach far north. Try to guess where? 


- by JayBee69, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

No gueses?


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ Sweden / Norrbotten / Pite havsbad near E4.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Victorinus said:


> ^^ Sweden / Norrbotten / Pite havsbad near E4.


Correct! You were there, weren't you?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the gorgeous shots from Sweden...:cheers2:


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Correct! You were there, weren't you?


That's a long time ago... 199x
Now I just looked at the Flickr account to see the right place :lol:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Victorinus said:


> That's a long time ago... 199x
> Now I just looked at the Flickr account to see the right place :lol:


Oh, but you do remember that journey well, don't you? 
By the way, is the picture posted by me from your flickr collection?


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Casino Cosmopol in central Stockholm










Taken by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice one! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Läckö Castle

From Wikipedia:


> Läckö Castle (in Swedish: Läckö Slott ) is a medieval castle in Sweden. Läckö Castle is best known as Magnus de la Gardie's magnificent castle on the shores of Lake Vänern, the largest lake in Sweden.
> 
> Brynolf Algotsson, Bishop of Skara, laid the foundations for a fortified castle in 1298 originally as a fort that consisted of two or three houses surrounded by a wall. After a fire during the 1470s, the fort was expanded by bishop Brynolf Gerlachsson.
> 
> ...











Foto by: David Thornell


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

^^

Another view of the castle:

(c) regi.nu









Source: http://www.regi.nu/bilder/slott.jpg


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Just perfect...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice to know that you like it.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Oh, but you do remember that journey well, don't you?
> By the way, is the picture posted by me from your flickr collection?


Yeah I remembre the journey, that time the car broke 3 times... 
We were on the way to the North Cape, but we didn't made it (we lost too much time).
But we have seen Santa Claus in Finland 

And no, it´s not from my Flickr account, I use Panoramio.


^^ Nice castle by the way.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Victorinus said:


> Yeah I remembre the journey, that time the car broke 3 times...
> We were on the way to the North Cape, but we didn't made it (we lost too much time).


Sad to know that you did not reach the Nordkap. However, there might be one quite a positive thing about that and it is the posibility to visit that place sometime in the future and for the first time ever. 



Victorinus said:


> But we have seen Santa Claus in Finland


Sounds cool! Maybe you were a child when this happened?



Victorinus said:


> And no, it´s not from my Flickr account, I use Panoramio.


Supposedly, the question was too easy. Somehow i didn't think about the posibility of checking the description of the picture or finding it via Google. :lol:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sala. A nice little town probably never posted here before. About one hour by car north of Västerås









Foto by: Johan_A


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

That last castle in the lake is just amazing.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ulrika Eleonora church in Söderhamn









Foto by: epiphonium


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thorshälla just north of Eskilstuna. Thor "the thundergod" statue can be seen in the water.









Foto by: sa9va0


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Late summer evening, Northern Sweden









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rolf_52/3752193120/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

dj4life said:


> ^^
> 
> Another view of the castle:
> 
> ...


This is so beautiful!


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hasse78 said:


> Sala. A nice little town probably never posted here before. About one hour by car north of Västerås
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And don't forget a visit to the Sala Silver mine really good!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^
I hope I will get a chance to visit the mines someday. 





Kalmar castle









Foto by: riversoflive


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

dj4life said:


> Very nice! Thank you, Hasse, for your effort.


Cheers kay:






Linköping cathedral. 









Foto by: defdac


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

Gothenburg, Sweden
































Source: Perpixel.se on Flickr.com! 

:cheers:


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Arctic Europe. Lapland. Porjus. Amazing world. Polar world. Northern Sweden. Sverige









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6241689318/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Love this region!


----------



## wordsofsilence (Jan 7, 2012)

*Lycksele - Ume Älv (Lycksele - Ume River)*

*in springtime 2006
*


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

waw


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bro Hof castle* and Bro Hof Slott Golf Club located near Stockholm:










Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Back to North:










Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Amazing photos of the north. One can only feel joy and peace fill the soul just by looking at the pictures. Beautiful scenes and clean environment. love it! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northon said:


> ^^ Amazing photos of the north. One can only feel joy and peace fill the soul just by looking at the pictures. Beautiful scenes and clean environment. love it! :cheers:


Nice to know that you like it, aswell.


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

dj4life said:


> Back to North:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks alittle as the landscape in southern New Zealand where they filmed the Lord of the Rings thrilogy! :cheers:

Beautiful!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A beautiful place, indeed.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stora Torget/The Great square in Uppsala*


Stora Torget Square. Uppsala. Plaza de Stora Torget. by J. A. Alcaide, on Flickr


Häuser am Stora Torget, Uppsala by flöschen, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really fabulous Sweden....:cheers:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Norrtälje. Located about one hour northeast of Stockholm.









FOto by: konnysonny


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

^^

I have heard some interesting things about Norrtälje. It seems to be a nice place in summer time.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Teleborg castle/Teleborgs slott* in Växjö, Småland
_The Castle of Teleborg is beautifully situated near the lake Trummen, 4–5 km south of the city centre of Växjö, Sweden.
Despite its middle-age style, the castle was built in 1900 by architect firm Lindvall & Boklund. The castle was built as a wedding present from count Fredrik Bonde af Björnö to his wife Anna Koskull. 17 years later the couple had died, and the castle was used as a hotel for young girls and for accommodation in general. In 1964 the city of Växjö bought it and the surrounding park from the Bonde family and is today mainly used for representation, weddings and conferences.
Today, the castle is used by the city council for representational purposes, and the nearby university also uses some parts of the castle._









Source









Source


Växjö (Sweden) - Teleborgs Slott by Danielzolli, on Flickr









Source


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

^^

That one looks beautiful! 
Never ever seen or heard about it before.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow what a castle!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skrapebook said:


> ^^
> 
> That one looks beautiful!
> Never ever seen or heard about it before.


Well, to me it was also a pleasant surprise.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures from Älvdalen region in Dalarna county:


Älvdalen, Dalarna, Sweden by i.prinke, on Flickr


älvdalen by Oda Carlsson, on Flickr


Rain clouds over Härjedalen by Lars-Erik Franson, on Flickr

All the Dalarna county, actually, has some truelly well-preserved cultural and natural sights.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures from the Swedish Lappland:


Swedish Lapland - Kungsleden 2011 by Rhombendodekaeder, on Flickr


A lovely morning at Sälka - Kungsleden 2011 by Rhombendodekaeder, on Flickr


Sunset over Alesjaure, Swedish Lappland by Circle of Light Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^
Great pics from Älvdalen & Lappaland. kay:




Another pic from up north. Arvidsjaur, located just south of the arctic circle.
The little town is a test center for car manufacturers in Europe where they test their cars here in "arctic conditions".









Foto by: Ulrika Korkala


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you, mate. kay: I so like Northern Sweden. :|


----------



## m10al (Feb 15, 2012)

Greetings to everyone, my name is Aleksandar

These are simply magnificent shots, Sweden is beautiful country.

I am not sure if I am to post something like this here, if I am not please inform me to delete my comment. 

Therefore I am planning to visit Sweden this summer, though still working on my trip schedule. The trip will be about 10 days and mostly Stockholm based, but I wish to visit some other places/regions beside Stockholm's. 
My brother wishes to visit Kiruna, but I am not quite sure if there are many things to do in Kiruna over summer time, as there are during winter.

So I come across here, noticing people who know many things about Sweden, to ask a suggestion or advice for other interesting parts of Sweden that should be nice to visit on first time in Sweden, I would be very grateful.

Many thanks.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

So beautiful! Can't wait to go to Abisko in March.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

m10al said:


> Greetings to everyone, my name is Aleksandar
> 
> These are simply magnificent shots, Sweden is beautiful country.
> 
> ...


In Kiruna during the summer it will be possible for you to see the midnight sun. 
For a visit to sweden like you talk about it also depends on what kind of activities you are intersted in. Culture, nature, history, cities etc....


----------



## m10al (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for your react. Let's say I would like to see nature or history or both if possible. 

I think i saw that Småland has many historic fortresses, but I am not sure either if it would be practical to visit without a car I doubt they are placed in small radius.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible beauty of Sweden....:cheers:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

dj4life said:


> Thank you, mate. kay: I so like Northern Sweden. :|


Then this pic is for you. :cheers:

Karesuando. The village the furthest up north in Sweden.








Foto by: Patrik

Look at those trees. Beautiful


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

m10al said:


> Thank you very much for your react. Let's say I would like to see nature or history or both if possible.
> 
> I think i saw that Småland has many historic fortresses, but I am not sure either if it would be practical to visit without a car I doubt they are placed in small radius.



You could combine Stockholm and its historic touristic sights like the old town and the castles, with a trip to Stockholm archipelago. Nature and history in the same trip.


----------



## m10al (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for your recommendation, I will browse internet to get to know more about Stockholm's archipelago.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> Then this pic is for you. :cheers:
> 
> Karesuando. The village the furthest up north in Sweden.
> 
> ...


It looks great! The one can almost breathe in the fresh, cold air and enjoy the beautiful scenery and calm atmosphere by looking at this picture. Thank you for putting it here. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Laitaure Lake Sarek National Park Sweden, Lappland*









Source: http://www.citypictures.org/r2389.search.htm


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ljusnan river, Hälsingland*
_One of the few rivers of Sweden. River Ljusnan is 440 km. long. It starts in northwestern Härjedalen and then continues throughout the province into Hälsingland all the way to the Bothnian Sea. The biggest tributary is Voxnan. The river is heavily used for hydropower with 18 hydro powerplants._


River Ljusnan, Hälsingland, Sweden. by Hans Olind, on Flickr


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

dj4life said:


> *Ljusnan river, Hälsingland*
> _One of the few rivers of Sweden. _


_

What do you mean by that? There were plenty of rivers in Sweden last time I looked at a map._


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Kullaberg (A nature reserve)*










http://www.arunasworld.com/kullaberg/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Adde said:


> What do you mean by that? There were plenty of rivers in Sweden last time I looked at a map.


Yes, however there are more lakes instead.


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

Maybe I just misinterpreted you. Yeah, there are more lakes than large rivers, but there are plenty of large rivers as well (though they tend to be called "älv" instead of "flod" (river) in Swedish). Your use of the words "few" and now "instead" makes it sound as if rivers are rare here, which isn't really the case.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

^^

Well, i tried to be more critical as there are no really large rivers in Sweden that dominate the landscape, if taking all of Europe into account.


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Mölle*










http://www.arunasworld.com/molle/


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Mölle is a nice place to visit. A nice beach, a good campsite.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

dj4life said:


> ^^
> 
> Well, i tried to be more critical as there are no really large rivers in Sweden that dominate the landscape, if taking all of Europe into account.


The thing with Sweden is that it is a very long but narrow country and most of the rivers flows from west to east. Making it hard for very long rivers in sweden to exist. 

I can only think of Klarälven/Göta älv that flows north to south.


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, long rivers are rare, but plenty of swedish rivers dominate the landscape they run through, especially in the northern half of the country.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Adde said:


> Yeah, long rivers are rare, but plenty of swedish rivers dominate the landscape they run through, especially in the northern half of the country.


Indeed.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Gröna Lund amusement park in central Stockholm. Founded 1883.









Foto by: hector melo


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Back to aurora theme. Some pictures from the surroundings of Kiruna:


Sweden by peterspencer49, on Flickr


Rainbow under the Aurora by peterspencer49, on Flickr


Evergreens Kiruna by peterspencer49, on Flickr

 Moonlight and Aurora by peterspencer49, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A panorama of islands in Bohuslän archipelagoe, Västra Götaland:


Sweden panorama. by dreizehn28, on Flickr

The one can see the names of sepperate islands or island groups when clicking on the link.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

I found some nice pictures of islands which are located near Sundsvall and now wonder, whether these islands are a part of the High coast (Höga kusten) or they form Sundsvall archipelago?


DSC_5201 by Geological Survey of Sweden, on Flickr


IMG_2253 by Geological Survey of Sweden, on Flickr


DSC_5200 by Geological Survey of Sweden, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

And here is a piece of a High Coast (mostly, islands scattered in the Baltic Sea, which rise about 5 cm every year):


Mot Hemsön by Rikke Lind, on Flickr

It's truelly stunning!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

The train between Stockholm and Gothenburg with Stenshammars castle behind. Built 1658 and one of the king´s little private castles.









Foto by: gointernationalgroup.com photo gallery


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice picture! Ironically enough, i saw it between the google search results several days ago.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

dj4life said:


> Nice picture! Ironically enough, i saw it between the google search results several days ago.


But I posted it here first. :banana:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> But I posted it here first. :banana:


Well, you are an awesome castle expert! kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

By the way, as you seem to be active at the moment, may i ask you whether you know abou the place seen in these pictures?



dj4life said:


> *I found some nice pictures of islands which are located near Sundsvall and now wonder, whether these islands are a part of the High coast (Höga kusten) or they form Sundsvall archipelago?*
> 
> 
> DSC_5201 by Geological Survey of Sweden, on Flickr
> ...


Thank you for the answer.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

dj4life said:


> By the way, as you seem to be active at the moment, may i ask you whether you know abou the place seen in these pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the answer.



It must be High coast bridge. Check the wikipedia link.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Höga_Kusten_Bridge


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> It must be High coast bridge. Check the wikipedia link.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Höga_Kusten_Bridge


Than you for your answer, mate! It seems that i got addicted to this place..


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Krapperup Castle (16th century)*










more: http://www.arunasworld.com/krapperup-castle/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some very nice pictures of Sweden (not only, though) can be seen in *this* photo collection.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Nature nature nature... An Elk and two deers in the distance. Somewhere in Sweden.









Foto by: Kjell Eson


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Yo, it doesn't seem to be spotted far far North! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More of a lake Siljan:


Sunset over lake Siljan, Dalarna Sweden3 by stenholsfoto, on Flickr


Sunset over lake Siljan, Dalarna Sweden4 by stenholsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

dj4life said:


> Yo, it doesn't seem to be spotted far far North! Thanks for sharing.


Why should it have been spotted in the far far north?
This country is full of elks/mouses from top to toe, we even got them on Öland!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Gävle town hall.









Foto by: konnysonny


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Helsingborg*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures, Arūnas! kay: Actually, i've just realised that you are lithuanian who has a nice blog. Thank you for sharing some pictures from your journeys!

*Ačiū!*


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Great pictures, Arūnas! kay: Actually, i've just realised that you are lithuanian who has a nice blog. Thank you for sharing some pictures from your journeys!
> 
> *Ačiū!*


Thank you for your warm words, dj4life!  
You're so lucky to live in such beautiful cities - Klaipėda and Stockholm :bow:


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Öresund*

The strait that separates the Danish island Zealand from the southern Swedish province of Scania


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AW-d said:


> Thank you for your warm words, dj4life!


You are very welcome. 



AW-d said:


> You're so lucky to live in such beautiful cities - Klaipėda and Stockholm :bow:


Currently i live in Stockholm, but Klaipėda is my hometown, which i also visit time after time. Probably, there is no need to mention, how i admire both cities. 
By the way, in what place do you live yourself?


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

dj4life said:


> By the way, in what place do you live yourself?


I am living in Vilnius but my dream home is somewhere else on this planet.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

AW-d said:


>


That looks like something from Lord of the Rings...amazing


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Yea, the city of Helsingborg is really cool!
First there are the innercity core located down along the sea, and then theres this hill where you can walk up on this sort of cool old fortress stairs and then you come to a whole new level of the city. Where there's an nice park and an absolutly stunning view over the whole city and the sea (and Denmark). I Really recomend you people to visit Helsingborg if you havent been there! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

AW-d said:


> I am living in Vilnius but my dream home is somewhere else on this planet.


Nice to know that. Hopefully, your dream country is not the UK.


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Nice to know that. Hopefully, your dream country is not the UK.


I think I know what you mean  To be honest, the UK is an amazing country, especially Scotland - I am in love with its northern landscapes, bald mountains, lonely islands and stone towns. I even think that Scotland is quite similar to Norway or Sweden.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sandhamn in Stockholm archipelago.









Foto by: christophe.papke


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Härnösand









Foto by: Markus Jakobsson


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Helsingborg*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A calm coast in Western Sweden:









Source


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the pics of Sweden...beautiful country.:cheers2:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Uddevalla town square and church. Located at the north part of the west coast.









Foto by: maj-lis


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Strömsholms royal palace at night. Built 1669-74 on top of a fortress from 1550.









Foto by: Daniel Hemström


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mountainous landscape in Northern Sweden:


DSC_0810_WO2 by jeppe_kumaki, on Flickr


DSC_0673wo3 Ábeskovvu by jeppe_kumaki, on Flickr


DSC_0673wo2 by jeppe_kumaki, on Flickr


DSC_0391wo by jeppe_kumaki, on Flickr


Kebnekaise by Olof S, on Flickr


Slow Approach by David Butali ([email protected]), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

And now let's move to the very South of Sweden to enjoy a view over Hovs Hallar 

*Hovs Hallar, Bjäre Peninsula, Skåne, Sweden* 


Hovshallar by Oscar Oglecki, on Flickr


Hovs Hallar, Bjäre Peninsula, Skåne, Sweden by happychappy01, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Hovs Hallar Sunset 2011 10 01 (HDR) by MagnusL3D, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Söderköping with its town hall built 1777 at the front.









Foto by: Christian Schweiger


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mariestad along the southeast shores of lake Vänern.









Foto by: Gunnar Mathiason


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Haga district, Gothenburg*

_Haga is a city district in Gothenburg, Sweden, renowned for its picturesque wooden houses, 19th century-atmosphere and cafés. Originally a working class suburb of the city with a rather bad reputation, it was gradually transformed into a popular visiting place for tourists and Gothenburgers. A major renovation of the area was made in the 1980s, houses were either renovated or torn down and replaced by post-modernistic replicas.
Today, Haga has a population of about 4.000 people (4,093 at 2006), a much smaller population compared to 15.000 people one hundred years ago – an indication of the gentrification the district has gone through.
Haga is also a parish with the same borders as the city district. It is, areawise, the smallest parish in Sweden._


Gothenburg, Haga 1978 / 2011 by GÃ¶ran (KartlÃ¤sarn), on Flickr


Haga, Gothenburg by Oobit photography, on Flickr


Haga Nygata  by felibrilu, on Flickr


A building in the Haga district (Gothenburg, Sweden) by Adrian Lazar, on Flickr


cafe in Haga by djflowerz, on Flickr

One of the landmarks of the are - Hagakyrkan/The Haga church built in 1859


Hagakyrkan, Haga, Gothenburg by kirknelson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures from the sparselly populated region Jämtland:


Oxeye daisy by lake Kall in Jämtland,Sweden by 6PPC, on Flickr


Nature wonders by Kalsjon, on Flickr


Hällingsåfallet, Jämtland, Sweden by Hans Olofsson, on Flickr


Hällingsåfallet, Jämtland, Sweden by Hans Olofsson, on Flickr


Tännforsen, Jämtland, Sweden by 6PPC, on Flickr


Rainbow, Tännforsen by 6PPC, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing country


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Uppsala castle and cathedral.









Foto by: Atsu1960


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> Uppsala castle and cathedral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^ Yes Uppsala is a beauty. :cheers:






Anundshög. Shipyards and other archeological remains from the viking era just outside Västerås.









Foto by: Matthias17










Foto by: Matthias17


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

What to say... :drool:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

The island of Visingsö. Located in south parts of lake Vättern. During 12th and 13th century Visingsö was a center of power when the recidence of the swedish monarchy was located there. 

According to legend, a giant named Vist created Visingsö by throwing a lump of soil into the lake so that his wife could use it to step over the lake.









Foto by: Patrick S. Dupont


----------



## Depeched (Oct 23, 2011)

Archeological remains means maybe boat. By the Way - really amazing.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lakes at the High Coast (Höga kusten)*

There are some lakes that are remains of the Baltic Sea which is still being moved further due to a fast land-rise proces. Some marine water was left inbetween rocks and mountains that formed lakes.


Another view from mountain in High Coast Nordingrå Sweden by Kristmar, on Flickr


Häggvik by ~Frida*~, on Flickr


Early Summer morning in Sweden by Kristmar, on Flickr

There are some 50 lakes of this kind in Nordingrå area.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Depeched said:


> Archeological remains means maybe boat. By the Way - really amazing.


Yes plus runestones and graves. 





The mines of Gällivare.









Foto by: GeoNomadix









Foto by: Thomas Gradin


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool. The mines look interesting. kay:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Stockholm morning fog









Foto by: David Kernell


----------



## Adde (May 8, 2011)

Hasse78 said:


> Anundshög. Shipyards and other archeological remains from the viking era just outside Västerås.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to nitpick, but those are not the remains of shipyards (a place where you build ships), but "skeppsättningar", ship settings. They are burial monuments consisting of raised stones set in the shape of a ship. They are quite common in Sweden during the vendel and viking period (ca 600-1050 AD). There are no ships buried beneath them. Similar monuments were also built during the bronze age, ca 1800-500 BC.


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Sarek is amazing! Nice pics @ApoJapo, thanks.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

The little town of Hedemora in Dalarna.









Foto by: aceman67


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Sandö bridge in Kramfors









Foto by: jimbergqvist


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

The little town Öregrund. Located along the cost between Stockholm and Gävle.









Foto by: Rabulist 









Foto by: mordarsnigel


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Hasse78 said:


> Sandö bridge in Kramfors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been on that brigde last month. The surroundings are so beautiful!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Is the bridge located near the High coast?


----------



## vitaniya (Jun 12, 2012)

The lanscapes are soooo amazing~~~~I love this city~!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

dj4life said:


> Is the bridge located near the High coast?



I am not sure but I believe this is the old bridge not far away from the newer and bigger high coast bridge.


----------



## comhas (Jun 16, 2012)

Magnificent landscapes on page 33! Beautiful Sweden :applause:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hudiksvall.









Foto by: Macce


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a good picture of Hudiksvall. Thank you for sharing. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some views of the *Hälsingland* which is known for its mountainuos landscape, numerous lakes, rivers and traditional way of living. It is a historical province or landskap in central Sweden. It borders to Gästrikland, Dalarna, Härjedalen, Medelpad and lies near the Gulf of Bothnia. It is part of the land of Norrland. Hälsingland is considered to be an attractive place for tourism.


24922-24927 - Panorama by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


A24910 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr









Source


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Very nice landscapes


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

ApoJapo said:


> 2 more of Sarek
> 
> 
> Sarek 201009 by den dzjow, on Flickr
> ...


Those swedish rivers are similar to Rio de las Vueltas - Patagonia- Argentina 









Photo taken by me...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Huskvarna - a town located near Jönköping. Both urban areas lie on the shore of one of the largest lakes in Europe, Vättern:



















The agglomerate:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^
Huskvarna is located on the very south shores of the smaller lake Vättern, not vänern. Great pix though.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> ^^
> Huskvarna is located on the very south shores of the smaller lake Vättern, not vänern. Great pix though.


Ops, my bad. I corrected the name of the lake. Actually, it is quite easy to connfuse the names when typing. 
Thank you very much for pointing this out.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One more picture of Jönköping:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Håverud aqueduct in dalsland region which was built in 1865-68:





































There is a pathway for pedestrians alongside the aqueduct and a railway bridge above it.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

The old church of Åre in Jämtland. Oldest parts of the church dates back to the late 12th century.










Foto by: stenarne.duved



Today Åre is most famous as a center for winter sports.









Source: Wikipedia


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The fragment of the ruins of the St.Per and St.Hans churches, Gotland island


If you can't fix it with duck tape you have'nt used enough by Christolakis, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great work with posting all those beautiful pix of Sweden Dj4life. kay:

But the picture above is not the Visby city wall. Its a church ruin for the churches St.Per and St.Hans. Two churches that once was built together and are located within the old center inside the wall.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you very much, Hasse! 

Actually, the church ruins and the city wall really confuse me when looking at the pictures.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

The city walls and the church ruins are all made of the same kind of stone. So they do look similar.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hasse78 said:


> The city walls and the church ruins are all made of the same kind of stone. So they do look similar.


Yes and that confused me.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Sweden...thanks for the splendid photos.:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linguine said:


> beautiful Sweden...thanks for the splendid photos.:cheers:


Nice to know that you like the pictures. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of *Vättern*, which is one of the largest lakes in Europe


2012-07-13 by Giåm, on Flickr


Visingsö, Vättern by Heli Lehtonen, on Flickr


_MG_3301 by PutkisStaff, on Flickr


Domsand sunset by hartvigs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hoverberget nature reserve*

_Hoverberget (548m) is a mountain on a peninsula in the southern part of the Storsjön lake. The mountain, a significant landmark and a Natura 2000 designated nature reserve, lies within Berg Municipality in the southern parts of Jämtland in northern Sweden. The village of Berg lies on the south slope of the Hoverberget, which is 255 metres (837 ft) above the Storsjön and the surrounding area, and culminates at 548 metres (1,798 ft) above sea level.
Hoverberget is made of porphyry, and originates from the same period as the Scandinavian Mountains. For millions of years it has been moving eastwards, and it now lies isolated and apart from other mountains. The mountain is rich in flora, with several orchid species, and many of the plants grow at their northernmost growth boundary. There are several rare species of moss and lichen. The mountain also has a rich bird life, with many birds of prey such as the Common Kestrel, the Eurasian Sparrowhawk and the Long-eared Owl. Besides more common mammals, Hoverberget is also home to Eurasian lynx.
The tourist attraction called Hoverbergsgrottan (Hover Mountain Cave) has a depth of 170 metres (560 ft), and is the largest rock cave in Scandinavia. It was discovered 1897 by Jöns Väst, a Swedish-American. 81 metres (266 ft) of the cave is accessible to visitors. Less known is the Rämnan (The Fissure), a large ravine in the mountain with a length of about 400 metres (1,300 ft) and a depth of about 25 metres (82 ft), that is visible from the west and even from the county highway länsväg 321. According to a folk tale, a giant called Hoverbergsgubben (The Hoverberg Lad) resided in the cave, but moved out when people began to tidy the cave.
At the top of Hoverberget is a small café, which is open in the summer season. Adjacent to it is an observation tower, to look for the lake monster Storsjöodjuret, a folkloric phenomenon in the lake, or to enjoy the grand view._ 


Autumn view westward from Hoverberget by laajala, on Flickr


View north from Hoverberget peak tower, overlooking Lake Storsjön by laajala, on Flickr


Hoverberget - inside by Robban_osd, on Flickr









picture from wikipedia


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of *Kullaberg nature reserve* (already presented in post #158) which is located in Scania:


Kullen lighthouse by Kerekes János Csongor, on Flickr


Kullaberg by szefi, on Flickr


DSC_0039 by Mathias Skog, on Flickr


Kullaberg #2 by Eemmai, on Flickr


Kullaberg #2 by Eemmai, on Flickr


_MG_2763 by Popapraniec, on Flickr


Kullaberg Nature Reserve by WAVE Journey, on Flickr


kullaberg, mini fjord II (Explored) by Andreas Hagman, on Flickr


kullaberg, the wave by Andreas Hagman, on Flickr


kullaberg, black rocks and white stones by Andreas Hagman, on Flickr


kullaberg , mini fjord by Andreas Hagman, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Away (Skåne, Kullaberg) by MagnusL3D, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Kullaberg by Wong.O, on Flickr


Kullaberg Nature Reserve, Sweden by wwoop, on Flickr


----------



## Italiano95 (Jul 28, 2010)

^^ Beatiful pictures dj4life! 




> View southwest from Brahehus Castle ruins by laajala, on Flickr


^^ I just wanted to tell you that this picture that you posted doesn't show Hoverberget in Jämtland as you said, this is a picture of the lake Vättern seen from the Brahehus castle ruins in Östergötland!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ops, this is something I did not recognise.  Also, the place is unknown to me.  Thank you for pointing this out. kay:

By the way, Kullaberg seems to be a beautiful place. I would love to explore that place myself.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Alpine environment of Jämtland:


View from the fell in Tänndalen by Tusken91, on Flickr


Untitled by xross-country, on Flickr


Untitled by xross-country, on Flickr


Heading for Sylarna by xross-country, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Svinesund bridge connecting Sweden (left side) with Norway (right):


Across the Border (and back) by iharsten, on Flickr


DSC_2659 by Morten M, on Flickr


På grensen – Utsikt fra Hjelmkollen by Kjetil Lier Svendsen, on Flickr


----------



## Mannesmann (Feb 22, 2012)

very nice photos, keep posting up!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's some more. Pictures of the largest lake in Sweden and the European Union and the third-largest lake in Europe, *Vänern*:


Bonäsudden - cliffs by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


Pebbles & rocks by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


Rocks of doom by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


Vibrations by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


Mörudden - Sunset by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


Lake Vänern from Grytudden by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Malmö is located in the south and it´s the third biggest city in Sweden 

(All photos taken by me this summer)


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Autumn up north
River "Vindelälven", Norrbotten









By JohnDan1 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3948511804/sizes/l/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A very idyllic view. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

My pleasure, here's another one.

Alesjaure, Kungsleden, up north.









By Anneli 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/anderssonanneli/7734537328/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

^^ That's really a fantastic area. I've been there ones, but so nice


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Good morning, Sweden

Crossing the Enan river by road E14, west of Åsabyn in Åre, central Sweden. there was a parking place just before the river, and I had to stop. Of course!

Morning light, morning fog and clear air - Quote photografer M. Ystenes.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ystenes/4897195205/sizes/l/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

^^

A really good view and environment. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of the third largest lake in Sweden, Mälaren:


Hole 18 @ Nordea Scandinavian Masters by alexknip, on Flickr


Islands in Mälaren by alexknip, on Flickr


Mälaren by alexknip, on Flickr


Sunset at Ekoln - Uppsala, Sweden by Oscar Kanzler, on Flickr


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

*Helsingborg*

Northern Harbour


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Pebble piles beach in southern part of the country:


----------



## didil (Aug 22, 2012)

Lots of pebble on that beach. Nice pics generally, cheers.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, indeed. Thank you.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Strandvägen in Nynäshamn (suburb of Stockholm) is one of the most beautiful stretches in the town, with a breathtaking view of the open horizon, stony beaches and warm cliffs. 










Strandvägen ("The beach road"), more commonly referred to as Ringvägen ("The circular road"), is in itself one of Nynäshamns main attractions. The ~ 3 kilometer long coastal road was built for the Olympic sailing competitions which was held here in 1912.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rogen (lake) nature reserve* in Jämtland - a place situated mainly in Härjedalen, Sweden with a small portion crossing the Norwegian border. It is the source of Sweden's longest river, Klarälven. Some rare post-glacial forms are to found there.


Woodland north of lake Rogen by an.re, on Flickr


Lake Rogen (Sweden) by northam2013, on Flickr


Stones by lukipuki83, on Flickr


Sweden - Rogen Lake by federicosch, on Flickr


Lake Rogen, Rogens Naturreservat Schweden-1 by lukas_burkhard, on Flickr


Rogens naturreservat by Christian Theede, on Flickr


Lake Rogen, Rogens Naturreservat Schweden-1 by lukas_burkhard, on Flickr


Sunset at lake Rogen I by an.re, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sarek national park and Rapa valley with an eponomous river delta:


Sunset in Aktse, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Shores of lake Laitaure, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Rapaselet, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Rapa Valley by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Sarek – Europe’s last wilderness by Johannes Jansson, on Flickr


t0306059 by m-klueber.de, on Flickr


t0306058 by m-klueber.de, on Flickr


Rapa delta view from Skierfe, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Rapa river branch, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^ Great pictures as always dj4life. kay:

The last ones looks like Mordor in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stora Karlsö* 

_A small Swedish island in the Baltic Sea, situated about 6 km west of Gotland. It has an area of about 2.5 km² and is up to 52 meters high. Most of the island consists of a limestone plateau, bordered by steep cliffs along the shore. It is mostly covered with alvar, with many juniper bushes and some small groves of deciduous trees.
The island is mostly known for its rich birdlife and flora. It has large colonies of Common Guillemot (about 7500 breeding pairs) and Razorbill (4500 pairs). In spring, there is an extraordinary number of orchids, mostly elder-flowered orchid and early purple orchid. There are also several very rare plants for Sweden such as Adonis vernalis, Lactuca quercina (called 'Karlsösallat' in Swedish), hart's-tongue fern and Corydalis gotlandica (the only endemic plant on Gotland).
There is evidence that Stora Karlsö has been inhabited since the stone age. During the Middle Ages there was a marble quarry, which gave the material for many of Gotland's churches. The island is a nature reserve, after Yellowstone National Park the oldest established protected nature area in the world. From May to August there are tour boats from the village Klintehamn._


Stora Karlsö - Norderhamn by Stora-Karlsö, on Flickr


Fog flowing over the lighthouse area by neekoh.fi, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Stora Karlsö by Ellen Marie, on Flickr


Stora Karlsö lighthouse area by neekoh.fi, on Flickr


A86763_6A by filmophil, on Flickr


Stora Karlsö by Siwert Jonasson, on Flickr


Stora Karlsö. by Inglorious Lelle, on Flickr


Shaped by the wind by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Stora Karlsö by Ellen Marie, on Flickr


09-2 by Oliver Wettergren, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Tordmule, Alca torda, Razorbill by stenaake, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Sillgrisslor Stora Karlsö by tiinamanti, on Flickr


d1102359 by m-klueber.de, on Flickr


d1102357 by m-klueber.de, on Flickr


P1000600 by jakobwallin, on Flickr


P1000632 by jakobwallin, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Lilla Karlsö by Ellen Marie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Muddus National park*

_Muddus is a national park in northern Sweden. It is situated in the province Lapland, with its largest part in the Gällivare Municipality. Furthermore, it belongs to the largely untouched UNESCO World Heritage classified Laponian area.
Natural scenes include the primeval forest with large trees, large boggy grounds, and deep ravines in between the rocks. Sweden's oldest known pine tree is also located here. It has been estimated to be at least 710 years, as it was found to have withstood a forest fire in 1413._


An Arctic Summer by jackwolfskin_com, on Flickr


Muddus National park (summer 2009) by Marloes ^_^, on Flickr


Encountering Wildlife by timopfahl, on Flickr


False Morel by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr


Close encounter - Wolves by Michiel van Nimwegen, on Flickr


Wolverine by Michiel van Nimwegen, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Muddus National park by Hans van der Boom, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Hans van der Boom, on Flickr"]Muddus National park[/URL] by Hans van der Boom, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Muddus National park, by Hans van der Boom, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Muddus National park, by Hans van der Boom, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








623 Muddus by What about The Arctic, on Flickr


Sonnenuntergang by naturebase, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A mixture of the Swedish nature pictures for today 

_image hosted on *flickr*_










Distant island by Stina Stockholm, on Flickr


A little bit too blue... by Staffan_R, on Flickr


sunset over Visby by Heli Lehtonen, on Flickr


After the Midnight Sun by Circle of Light Photography, on Flickr


snow dust by Heli Lehtonen, on Flickr


I Borgholm by Kerekes János Csongor, on Flickr


Stora Alljungen by Heli Lehtonen, on Flickr


Häggvik by ~Frida*~, on Flickr


Falsterbo Horse Show by Falsterbo Horse Show, on Flickr


Hallands Väderö 3 by Kerekes János Csongor, on Flickr


A beautiful winters day in Luleå by claryelle-swe, on Flickr


Kårsa Glacier by Circle of Light Photography, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Sunset over Vinterviken by T-Slyce, on Flickr


Södermanland - Oaxen - Lake by Olof S, on Flickr


Hallands Väderö 1 by Kerekes János Csongor, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Tilas stoll by Micael Carlsson, on Flickr


Abisko Canyon by Circle of Light Photography, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Marsvinsholm castle*


Marsvinsholm castle | HDR by u n c o m m o n, on Flickr


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

I was to Sweden this august...and i felt in love! so pure so green so..magic,and with nice people! Realy nice counrty!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Eusimcity4, a ery nice picture of the castle. Thank you for sharing. kay:

Asparuh88, very nice to know that you have visited Sweden and loved it. Hopefully, you will come here some more times.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern classics:


Swedish Lapland Fjällräven Classic 2012 / Panorama 1 by PathipPhotography, on Flickr


Swedish Lapland Fjällräven Classic 2012 by PathipPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Seal spotting on the Western coast:


Ocean seals, Sweden by phototouring, on Flickr

Actually, this is an activity I tried myself several years ago.


----------



## thomasdesk (Jun 20, 2012)

nice pictures dude


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Asparuh88, very nice to know that you have visited Sweden and loved it. Hopefully, you will come here some more times.


Oh I will!
Photo by me
Stockholm








From: http://imgur.com 
Abisko national park, by Peter Rosen


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

thomasdesk said:


> nice pictures dude


Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

alluux said:


> Beautiful pictures


Indeed. Thank you, Asparuh88.


----------



## Efterbliven (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A coast of the western part of Scania/Skåne:


Evening on the Rocks by vanstaffs, on Flickr

A marina in Luleå - the town up north:


Nice summer weather by totheforest, on Flickr

Saltholmen - a large marina in Gothenburg:


Night at Saltholmens marina by Tusken91, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Höga kusten/High coast pictures:


Höga Kusten by Anders Mohlin, on Flickr


1111_Skuleskogen_004 by Wirtén, on Flickr


Höga kusten by Annika Engman, on Flickr


Höga kusten bron - Norrlandsporten by greinsmark, on Flickr


Gateway to the Höga Kusten, Sweden by arrrrt.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Ulvöhamn by Jukk_a, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

At the outdoor Concert


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A rocky Western coast:


Donsö by sramses177, on Flickr


Vrångö Stugan by sramses177, on Flickr


Bohuslän coast by Bart & Co, on Flickr


----------



## haolu (Sep 18, 2012)

like your photographs... Thanks!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Haga Park/Hagaparken* is a vast and popular nature area in Solna, north of Stockholm, with large parks, lakes, woods and gardens. Within the park is Haga Palace, King Gustav III's Pavilion, the Chinese Pavilion, the Echo Temple, an older castle ruin (which is not really a ruin as it is the remains of a castle never finished) and several other interesting buildings on the grounds (as the peculiar Copper Tents and also the Butterfly House). Included in the Haga Park is also the Royal Burial Ground of the Swedish Royal family (since 1922), where several members and ancestors of the present Swedish royal Bernadotte family rest.
Hagaparken has historically been favoured by Swedish royalty, especially Gustav III who founded it and developed it 1780-1797, and by the famous troubadour Carl Michael Bellman, a contemporary of Gustav III, who is much associated with Haga due to the lyrics of his compositions, poems and his writings. The song Fjäriln vingad is entirely dedicated to the park.











The Copper Tents by tommyajohansson, on Flickr


The China Pagod, Hagaparken by Nilla_, on Flickr


Echo temple by mellting, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Hagaparken (Explored) by Robban.G


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Like a postcard:


Berndt Lindholm - Gothenburg coast by irinaraquel, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Awesome, like a postcard indeed! All pictures here are beautiful


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A mixture of Sweden:

The main street in Sundsvall


Sundsvall Sweden Europe by Razvan D. M., on Flickr

Abisko National Park, Lappland


Abisko Sweden Europe by Razvan D. M., on Flickr

Gamla of Stockholm

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Gamla Stan by nbcmeissner, on Flickr

Svartlöga - an island in the outter Stockholm archipelago


Svartlöga by Anders Sellin, on Flickr

Gothenburg 


Gothenburg, Sweden by heynadine, on Flickr

Gothenburg archipelago


Untitled by diesmali, on Flickr


island view by a-t-m, on Flickr

Helsingborg


Helsingborg_Sweden_Europe_05.09.2012_2 by Razvan D. M., on Flickr

A rocky coast near the Kullaberg National Park, Scania/Skåne


purple glow by HoldOn4, on Flickr

and much much much.. more


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northon said:


> ^^ Awesome, like a postcard indeed! All pictures here are beautiful


Well, you also contribute time after time. Thank you for that. kay: 
Pictures are just a peace of the moment, but Scandinavia is beautiful. On other hand, I cannot be objective, because i love this region.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurora picturised near Gällivare up north:


IMG_0923 by amozito, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. I really like the Northern Light ones. 
And cool picture of Sundsvall. I was there a lot during my time there.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Beautiful pictures. I really like the Northern Light ones.
> And cool picture of Sundsvall. I was there a lot during my time there.


Good to know that you like the pictures. Have you actually seen the Northern lights in Sundsvall?  
By the way, how are your studies going on after you left Sundsvall?


----------



## Concrete jungle (Sep 9, 2012)

Couple of pics from different places:

Jockfall in Norrbotten


Jokkfall by totheforest, on Flickr

The medieval castle in Kalmar


Castle of Kalmar by LisaOlsson, on Flickr

Lund cathedral


Lunds domkyrka by ukpix, on Flickr

Öresund bridge between Sweden and Denmark


Black four by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

^^Awesome pics. kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Indeed. Thank you, Concrete jungle. kay:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Älvsborgs fortress from 1653. Gothenburg harbour in the background.










Foto by: Joachim Fründ


----------



## Concrete jungle (Sep 9, 2012)

*Abisko national park*


Clouds and Autumn Colors Reflected in Lake, Abisko National Park, Sweden by linkin1996, on Flickr


Abisko by Ahlcrona Photo, on Flickr


080226_5645kbhs by kbhsphoto, on Flickr


Lapporten Pano by CalleHoglund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, these are some really great pictures of Abisko! :applause:


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

nice pictures thanks for the update :applause:


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Abisko is beautiful and interesting! I've been there last March and I've seen the Northern Lights. We also walked two nights on the frozen lake.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Landsort* is a Swedish village and a lighthouse on the island of Öja. The tower was built in 1689, with an upper conical iron section added in 1870. Open fires have been lit here since a long time ago.
The first "real" lighthouse was lit in 1651 and, until the now-standing tower was built, a couple of different buildings were used as the lighthouse. The 1689 tower was constructed to carry an open fire which ran on coal. In 1840, a colza oil lamp was installed. The flame ran on paraffin from 1887, and in 1938 it was electrified. Today the Swedish Maritime Administration owns and runs the lighthouse.
Landsort traditionally marks the southernmost point of the Stockholm Archipelago.

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Sea Fog @ the Island Öja, Landsort @ The Baltic Sea by ZoeEnPho, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








The Night Falls Slowly (the Baltic Sea) by ZoeEnPho, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








2. The Baltic Sea Coast on 4th of March 2012 by ZoeEnPho, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Sunset over stockholm archipelago by Lotta and Kennet, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Sunset view from Landsort by Lotta and Kennet, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








A boat leaving Kallskär by Lotta and Kennet, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








A desolate but beautiful evening by Lotta and Kennet, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Paragraf tied up against Östra Svinskären by Lotta and Kennet, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely images....:cheers:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wonderful nature. Great pics.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Northern part of Stockholm archipelago:


Archipelago by alinnman, on Flickr


Archipelago by alinnman, on Flickr


Archipelago by alinnman, on Flickr


Archipelago by alinnman, on Flickr


Archipelago by alinnman, on Flickr

Views from around Yxlö - one of the furthest points the one can reach using the public transport (by taking a bus and several ferries):


Archipelago by alinnman, on Flickr


Furusundsleden by PG63, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Uppsala, Sweden by catarina.berg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures and videos of the two largest lakes in Sweden:

*Vänern* - the largest lake in Sweden and the EU (the third largest in Europe):


The quiet by ninjaappe, on Flickr


Final hour by - David Olsson -, on Flickr

Sailing in Vänern:






*Vättern* - the second largest lake in Sweden and 6th largest in Europe:


Lake Vättern Sweden by Rene Stannarius, on Flickr


2012-08-04 Oxbåset by Gautr, on Flickr


View from Brahehus by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr

Driving on the road E4, by the shoreline of the lake:


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

I plan a small trip to Goteborg this Autumn. 

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7135/7521681608_fa70a39095_b.jpg
gorgeous!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rombi said:


> I plan a small trip to Goteborg this Autumn.
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7135/7521681608_fa70a39095_b.jpg
> gorgeous!


Nice to know that! Can we anticipate for some pictures from your trip?


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Why not, but don't expect much


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tyresta National Park* near Stockholm:

Sights: Varied virgin forest. 300 year-old giant pines. Ravines with rocky outcrops abraded by ice. Outcrops covered with lichen.
Area: 2,000 hectares.
Established: 1993.
Location: 20 kilometres south-east of Stockholm in Haninge Municipality, Stockholm County.
Visiting Tyresta: The main entrance to the national park is located near the village of Tyresta, which can be easily reached by bus or private car. The National Parks Centre, displaying information on the entire park system, was formally opened in June of 1997. The village, which is an interesting attraction in itself, includes an outdoor information display on Tyresta National Park, dining facilities, and the park supervisor´s office. By means of the fifty kilometres of trails running through the park and an adjoining nature reserve, visitors may experience the extensive ancient forest, the lakes with their impressive shoreline cliffs, or stroll all the way to the Baltic Sea.

Source





































Source


Pinus sylvestris by Bessmert, on Flickr


Tyresta National Park by Ola Jacobsen, on Flickr


Tyresta National Park by Ola Jacobsen, on Flickr


Tyresta National Park by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr


Farm House by Steffe, on Flickr


White horse by Darre80, on Flickr


Moose - well camouflaged! by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr


Goldcrest by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr


Long-tailed Tit (Scandinavian form) by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr


Green Sandpiper by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## NixXxoN (May 3, 2009)

Lapporten, Lapland











Torneträsk, Lapland.











Riksgränsen, Lapland.











Kaisepakte, Lapland.










Photos taken by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some views of Österskär, a small villa district of the town Åkersberga, which is in the Stockholm caunty:

Åkersberga from above


Åkersberga by joakım, on Flickr

Österskär station - the last stop of the authtentic Roslagsbanan norrow gauge railway line Stockholm Östra/Stockhol Eastern - Österskär


Österskär station by kanngard, on Flickr


Österskär by PG63, on Flickr


Österskär by PG63, on Flickr



















It is a very quit place (a penninsula located between two fjords) where the one can walk by the water, watch some ships passing by and enjoy the calm atmosphere.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

It could also rain or snow... Manny vacations from me in Sweden, we had bad weather, but mostly also good weather, I just love this country.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A panoramic view over Höga kusten which we discussed baout not so long ago:


Höga kusten panorama by mi), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A little bit of this and that:

Kullaberg


At the Top of the World by Ruben Larsson, on Flickr


The little bay by Master Pedda, on Flickr


Feeling blue by Master Pedda, on Flickr

Öland island


Heaven view by PHOTO WICKERFALT, on Flickr


Borgholm castle Öland by PHOTO WICKERFALT, on Flickr

Gamla Lerberget


Sunset Gamla Lerberget 26 may 2012 by dekayne, on Flickr

Klarälven


Klarälven by axel.bergman, on Flickr

Liden


Liden by eikei, on Flickr

Sarek national park

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Berge über Skárjá by www.martin-huelle.de, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Sarektjåhkkå by www.martin-huelle.de, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More views of the Northern Sweden:


Rapaselet, Sarek National Park by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Rapa River Valley, Sarek National Park by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Sarves Valley, Sarek National Park by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Lapporten Pano by CalleHoglund, on Flickr


Lake reflection, Northern Sweden by Wansfordphoto, on Flickr


Stora Sjöfallet by Wiking66, on Flickr


Ritsem by Wiking66, on Flickr


Highland Breakfast by Wiking66, on Flickr


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bärfendal (by me)


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A grea picture and view, Johnoo1! kay: However, it would be interesting to know where it was taken, i.e. what part of the country do we see in it?


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi

Yes sorry forgot that bit - Bohuslän Munkedal - the area is described as being the best example of this type of scenery for the area and that, combined with some rare birds on the hills to the left means that planning for a wind farm has been turned down. The hill on the right has some rock paintings (NOT carvings which are common in the area) and are amongst the oldest in Sweden.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gothenburg archipelago:

*scroll ->*








Source


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Viggen picnic place nr Grästorp (F7 Skaraborg Wing is based nearby at Såtenäs) by me


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nääs near Göteborg (by me)


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Gothenburg archipelago:
> 
> *scroll ->*
> 
> ...



nice to you know where it is?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Johnoo1 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes sorry forgot that bit - Bohuslän Munkedal - the area is described as being the best example of this type of scenery for the area and that, combined with some rare birds on the hills to the left means that planning for a wind farm has been turned down. The hill on the right has some rock paintings (NOT carvings which are common in the area) and are amongst the oldest in Sweden.


Hmm, that is interesting, because Bohuslän looks more different from what I saw and thought myself in that particular picture.  The hill with the paintings on rocks seems to be one of the UNESCO sites that are located in Sweden.
Thank you for sharing that interesting picture with us! kay:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Johnoo1 said:


> Viggen picnic place nr Grästorp (F7 Skaraborg Wing is based nearby at Såtenäs) by me


Great one! Is there an aircraft factory located nearby, as well?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Johnoo1 said:


> nice to you know where it is?


Honestly, I don't know, where exactly this place is (found the image on the net), except for that we can see a view towards the Kattegatt/Skagerrak and a fragment of Gothenburg archipelago.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A nice view over *Höga kusten/High coast* - one of the fastest rising land areas in the World (UNESCO site):


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Hmm, that is interesting, because Bohuslän looks more different from what I saw and thought myself in that particular picture.  The hill with the paintings on rocks seems to be one of the UNESCO sites that are located in Sweden.
> Thank you for sharing that interesting picture with us! kay:


Hi

The UNESCO site is actually around Tanum which is about 25km further north. There are over 10,000 found rock carvings in the region but as far as I am aware this here is the only rock painting which is from the Mesolithic times.


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

dj4life said:


> Great one! Is there an aircraft factory located nearby, as well?


No, they were built in Linköping but Volvo Aero does build engines (now for Gripen) in Trollhättan which is nearby.


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok see if this is what you thought! Once again Bärfendal looking out towards the sea in far right top near Bovallstrand in Bohuslän. The centre of the village is really at the meeting point of two valleys, the other picture and this one. The hill this is taken on is 158m above sea level and is the highest in the immediate area. (by me)


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice thread!

*Malmö*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures posted recently! :applause:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sundsvall beach, located on the coast of the Bothnian bay which is a part of the Baltic Sea:


Untitled by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some views of the coastal areas in northern Sweden:

Luleå with an archipelago that is made of sandy islands


Another sunset from May 11 - *Explored 20/5/11* by totheforest, on Flickr

the coastal aea around Piteå is also known for a number of sandy beaches


Svensbyfjärden(?) by Quacktastic, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view over Gothenburg archipelago:


Hönö, Öckerö | Göteborgs Skärgård | Gothenburg Archipelago by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockohlm archipelago:


Swedish sunset deluxe [Explore #38] by Jens Söderblom, on Flickr


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bohuslän rocks! (Råmsvik) (by me)


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, great picture! kay: Thank you for sharing, Johnoo.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Continueing the same theme.. some more pictures of Sweden's west coast:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One more sunset pic - at Helsingborg harbour, Scania:


Helsingborg, Sverige by Hilling, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Båstad* is a locality and the seat of Båstad Municipality, Skåne County, Sweden with 4.961 inhabitants in 2010.
The town of Båstad is located in a sheltered bay with the Hallandian ridge stretching behind it. The town borders the shore, whereafter the terrain raises until the dense vegetation of the ridge takes over.
The Church of Båstad or Saint Mary Church is located in central Båstad. It was constructed in the 15th century. It is a Romanesque church, and contains several wall paintings from various centuries; a madonna image; and a Danish altarpiece, among other things.
A few kilometers outside of Båstad there is a large garden called Norrviken Gardens. Originally founded by Rudolf Abelin in the 1900s, it has once been chosen as the most beautiful park in Sweden, and the second most beautiful in Europe in 2006.


Approaching Båstad from the east by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


Yes please (Båstad) by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


A lot of money in this picture (Båstad) by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


Pepe's Bodega (Båstad) by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


Beach by hotel Skansen (Båstad) by Mikael BlommÃ©, on Flickr


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

And heres two more from Bärfendal, Bohuslän - the 13C church and the lake at sunset both by me


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Great places and photos! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pictures of Bohuslän!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some random pictures of Sweden:


Cold Morning by Peddans, on Flickr


Abisko 070630041082mb by Marcel Burger, on Flickr


Smögen, Sweden by i.prinke, on Flickr


Autumn Colors by Peddans, on Flickr


Empty River by BL259, on Flickr


Swedish coast II- Pano by chrfrad, on Flickr


Relax in gold by chrfrad, on Flickr


Wall Street III by hansn, on Flickr


Tour | Unspoilt expanses in the far north by jackwolfskin_com, on Flickr


Final hour by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


Sunrise in the arcipelago of Stockholm. by Bigganbivi, on Flickr


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the great pictures!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Thanks a lot for the great pictures!


_Varsågod_!


----------



## Johnoo1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Love the first one in your latest lot dj4life. 

BTW I know its not you that captioned it but it is Kungshamn not Smögen.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More Sweden:


Swedish Lapland Fjällräven Classic 2012 / Panorama 2 by PathipPhotography, on Flickr


Swedish Lapland Fjällräven Classic 2012 Panorama / 3 by PathipPhotography, on Flickr


Swedish Lapland Fjällräven Classic 2012 / Panorama 1 by PathipPhotography, on Flickr


Swedish Lapland Fjällräven Classic 2012 by PathipPhotography, on Flickr


Swedish Lapland Fjällräven Classic 2012 by PathipPhotography, on Flickr


Swedish nature by Sunbound, on Flickr


Magical summer night in Sweden by claryelle-swe, on Flickr


Storforsen large waterfall Sweden by claryelle-swe, on Flickr


Lake at autumn by Bigganbivi, on Flickr


Red house and field. by Bigganbivi, on Flickr


Archipelago in autumn. by Bigganbivi, on Flickr


Vrångö Stugan by sramses177, on Flickr


Donsö by sramses177, on Flickr


Great wide open by sramses177, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Sundsvall beach, located on the coast of the Bothnian bay which is a part of the Baltic Sea:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Jesper Nordström, on Flickr


Wow!....:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kittelfjäll* - a mountainous area and winter sports resort in Vilhelmina kommun, Västerbottens län. The urban settlement Kittelfjäll was establish in the XIX century. 


IMGP6289 by Destination South Lapland, on Flickr


P1280077 by Karin Arver, on Flickr


P1280101 by Karin Arver, on Flickr


Kittelfjäll by Niera, on Flickr


climbers on Kittelfjäll by ntrsrkl, on Flickr


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

Love to breathe in the oxygen in Lapland one day!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stanpolitan said:


> Love to breathe in the oxygen in Lapland one day!


Me too. The nature of Northern Sweden is very attractive.


----------



## Stanpolitan (Jul 14, 2005)

dj4life said:


> Me too. The nature of Northern Sweden is very attractive.


The arctic zone in whole Eurasia is divine. :cheers: The scent of the lichens, the ever greens and the visual of it all! I will join a shaman ritual one day and experience it multidimensionally!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Idre* - a locality and winter resort situated in Älvdalen Municipality, Dalarna County, Sweden with 794 inhabitants in 2010. It was also a historical parish and former municipality.
The two parishes Särna and Idre were originally part of Norway but were occupied by Swedish farmers in 1644. The 1645 Treaty of Brömsebro was ambiguous regarding the status of the parishes, but when the exact path of the border was to be decided in 1751 Norway accepted a border west of Idre and Särna.
In 1971 the three municipalities Särna, Idre (which itself had been split off from Särna in 1916) and Älvdalen were amalgamated to form the present municipality.

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Idre by Joakim Oscarsson, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Idre sunset by Naemi Rosander, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








View over "Västbacken". by [email protected]äll, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Idre 2012 by StureP


Idre Fjäll Mountainsun by KasperLaurits, on Flickr


Städtjan Mountain, near Idre Sweden by arrrrt.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Städjan by Görgen, on Flickr


Idre fjällen 2011 by Scotten (PeA), on Flickr


Idre fjällen 2011 by Scotten (PeA), on Flickr


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

@dj4life

This is a one photo per day thread isn't it? 

And just like in the Nordic & Baltics, where you've been told off several times and has a warning coming your way if you don't respect the rules in the photo threads there, you totally ignore them here too. I don't care so much about those threads but this one is great!

You do have balls that's for sure! 

Great post and thread. Lovely pictures! 

But take it easy so you don't get a warning/s or worse, because I really like your updates in this thread, and I wanna keep seeing new ones being posted. This is one of the few threads that I subscribe to so I really appreciate it and like to see you keep posting great stuff!  So don't break the rules please! By doing so you make me nervous it all might end.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Snowmobiling in northern Sweden:






Quite an adventure, except for that it is risky.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Runsa* is the site of the ruins of an ancient fortification (Runsa fornborg) located in Upplands Väsby Municipality that is a part of the Greater Stockholm are.
Runsa was a prehistoric hill fortification. Runsa was strategically situated on a 30 meter high rock promontory in Lake Mälaren, with views towards Sigtuna. The ancient fort covers an area of 200 x 100 meters. The site was excavated first in 1902 with the participation of Crown Prince Gustaf VI Adolf of Sweden. It was later investigated by archaeologists in 1992.
Below the ruins is a stone ship burial area (Runsa skeppssättning) with some 30 graves. The burial ground is made up of round stones estimated to date from 400 - 500 AD. It is 56 feet from the bow to the stern and is one of the best known stone circles in Sweden.
Runsa manor (Runsa herrgård) is surrounded by the ruins of Runsa and other monuments. In 1313 the estate was sold to the Archbishop of Uppsala. It was suppressed by King Gustav Vasa, but was sold by his grandson Jacob De la Gardie. The main building, from the mid-1600s, and was most possibly built countess Ebba Brahe, who was the mistress of King Gustavus Adolphus.


Runsa by Heli Lehtonen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some nice pictures of High coast/Höga Kusten:


20090715_sundsvall_umea_099 by Tartanna, on Flickr


20090715_sundsvall_umea_102 by Tartanna, on Flickr


1208_Rotsidan_021 by WirtÃ©n, on Flickr


1208_Hogbonden_007 by WirtÃ©n, on Flickr


1208_Hogbonden_001 by WirtÃ©n, on Flickr


1210_HDROmneberget#7 by Wirtén, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view over Hornslandet ecopark:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Omberg ecopark with a view over the lake Vättern:


Västra väggar - Omberg by diesmali, on Flickr


Omberg - Västra Väggar by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nature around the harbour area in Lisekil, Bohuslän:


20120311 022 by mike kris, on Flickr


Bryggan vid Norra Hamnen, Lysekil by margreth_j, on Flickr


En vinterkväll i Lysekil by margreth_j, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Even though the following pics will not have any relation to the winter season, it is always nice to remind ourselves what comes after..

*Haparanda sandskär* - a group of sandy islands scattered in the northernmots parts of the Bothnian bay (a part of the Baltic Sea). The archipelago is different from most of other archipelago's in Sweden because the islands are formed of sand there.
It is mostly known for the Haparanda Archipelago National Park (Nationalpark Haparanda Skärgård) which covers an area of 6 000 hectares. The national park is known for sandy dunes, and a presence of interesting flora and fauna.
A number of beaches (which are above the Artcitc circle) and summerhouses are located in Haparanda Archipelago. Also, the region is known for fast land rise.


Haparanda Sandskär by Björn Palovaara, on Flickr


Haparanda Sandskär by Björn Palovaara, on Flickr


Haparanda Sandskär by Björn Palovaara, on Flickr


Haparanda Sandskär by Björn Palovaara, on Flickr


Haparanda Sandskär by Björn Palovaara, on Flickr

I am sorry for posting more than one picture (like the title suggests) because it is not always easy to illustrate the main topic of the post. Maybe we can change the title of this thread for that it would not be missleading?


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Sandö Bridge* (Sandöbron) 
_The bridge opened in 1943 and by the time it was the world's longest concrete bridge built in one span until 1964. It's main span is 264 meters long. The bridge crosses the river Ångermanälven._


The Sandö Bridge in sunset by M HÃ¤ggstrÃ¶m, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful photos from Sweden...:cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linguine said:


> thanks for the wonderful photos from Sweden...:cheers:


You are more than welcome, haha.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

So refreshing to see this untouched nature!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A beautiful sunset on the southwestern coast:


Sunsetpainting - Solnedgångsmålning by GittanRO, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurora Borealis seen in Abisko, Northern Sweden:


Aurora Borealis by realdauerbrenner, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fjällräven in the Swedish Lapland:


Swedish Lapland Fjällräven Classic 2012 / Panorama 2 by PathipPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lake Siljan:


Siljan by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


Siljan by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Wind turbines near Kiruna in northern Sweden:


vindsnurror by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr


DSC_2895 by Stephen Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

great updates, dj4life! the landscapes are so picturesque


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Triangeln underground station, Malmö, Skåne:


2011-001893 par Werner Nystrand, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8936939965/


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sweden :drool:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Munkfors - Värmland County



Munkfors HDR by stefanamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Visby - the medieval capital of Gotland island:


Visby y67f par tore22, sur Flickr


1Visby 94t par tore22, sur Flickr


Visby at night-5 par pyl_71, sur Flickr


----------



## juan.83 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweden What a Country!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*June 6 - Sveriges nationaldag*

















Today is the *National Day of Sweden* (or the Swedish flag day) which is celebrated on 6th of June every year.



> Sveriges nationaldag, även svenska flaggans dag, firas den 6 juni varje år och är en helgdag i Sverige. Nationaldagen firas till minne av dagen då Gustav Vasa valdes till Sveriges kung 1523 och Sverige blev ett självständigt land. Även 1809 års regeringsform (som gällde fram till ikraftträdandet av 1974 års regeringsform) utfärdades den 6 juni.
> Tidigare firades 6 juni enbart som svenska flaggans dag och det var först 1983 som dagen även fick status som nationaldag. Sedan 1996 är nationaldagen en salutdag, och från och med 2005 är nationaldagen även en helgdag.












*Happy birthday, Sweden!*


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Sweden amazes me everytime!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Royal wedding in Sweden on Saturday*

On 23 December 2012, the royal family announced that *Princess Madeleine*'s wedding will take place *on 8 June 2013*, at the Royal Palace chapel in Stockholm.

*The wedding*

*Celebrations 7-8 June 2013*

The wedding of Princess Madeleine and Mr Christopher O'Neill will take place in the Royal Chapel at the Royal Palace of Stockholm on Saturday 8 June at 16:00.

*Friday 7 June*

The wedding celebrations will begin on Friday 7 June with a private dinner for invited guests.
Venue: Grand Hôtel, Stockholm
Hosts: The King and Queen

*Saturday 8 June*

The wedding will take place on 8 June at 16:00 in the Royal Chapel. 
After the wedding, a 21-gun salute will be fired at five second intervals from Skeppsholmen. 
Wedding banquet at Drottningholm Palace for dinner. 
Hosts: The King and Queen.

*Princess Madeleine of Sweden*

















More information about the wedding: http://www.kungahuset.se/royalcourt/thewedding/thewedding.4.4ea495e313c19c119aa58f3.html.

Today Sweden celebrates the *National Day*:


Gula och Blå Ballonger par joseppc, sur Flickr


Swedish Balloons par olemiswebs, sur Flickr


Blue and Yellow par olemiswebs, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm seen from the top of the City hall building:


Stockholm from Stadshuset tower par kalakeli, sur Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[Same description as the post above this one]


Stockholm Norra Mälarstrand and Langholmen from Stadshuset tower by kalakeli, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

*Jakribor*g - A very beautiful and stunning housingproject in Hjärup.


Jakriborg by Infomastern, on Flickr

Jakriborg by Infomastern, on Flickr

Jakriborg by Infomastern, on Flickr

Jakriborg by Infomastern, on Flickr

Jakriborg by Infomastern, on Flickr

Jakriborg by Infomastern, on Flickr

Jakriborg by Infomastern, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Two photos taken by me on our national day here in Stockholm Sweden:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

^^

Drooltastic.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tunnelbana/Stockholm subway station Kungliga Tekniska Högskulan:


Subway Stockholm by Valentijn Tempels, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Let's have a chill in Lappland:


Lapland Tipi by Matt Kawashima, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Swedish nature and Koenigsegg CCX (a Swedish supercar):


Koenigsegg CCX par mattmagnino, sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Salt Lake Mill (east of Stockholm´s inner city)










Stig Claessons Park (also known as "home")










Both taken by me


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Södertorn (southern tower) on central Södermalm in Stockholm










Högalids church on western Söderlmalm in Stockholm










Both taken by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Höga Kusten and Höga Kusten Bron/The High Coast and The High Coast bridge:


Höga Kusten Bron! par Alocai, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Luleå Data Center - the first Facebook Data Center outside the US*

The first European Facebook Data Center was officialy innaugurated in Luleå (northern Sweden) yesterday. "Luleå Data Center" is the first "Facebook Data Center" outside of the US and is a complex of the three buildings that cover an area of 300.000 sq. m. (in total). All the energy required is provided from the renewable sources.

The view over the complex from above (visualisation):

(c) facebook.com









Interior:

(c) bloomberg.com









(c) facebook.com









(c) facebook.com









(c) bloomberg.com









(c) facebook.com









(c) bloomberg.com









(c) facebook.com









More information: http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...swedish-mayor-before-opening-data-center.html, https://www.facebook.com/luleaDataCenter/photos_stream.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Some of my pics from our visit to the island of Visingsö in the southern 
part of Lake Vättern in the northwestern part of Småland :cheers:




























Gränna seen from the west


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stora Nassa, Stockholms archipelago:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennet_and_lotta/9079662684/


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Two of Strandvägen (Stockholm) seen from the bridge to Djurgården taken by me


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Skrapebook said:


> Södertorn (southern tower) on central Södermalm in Stockholm



^^

I found an interesting revamp proposal for this guy from archdaily.com yesterday. 









































 :cheers:


​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, that's an interesting idea.


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A nice ambulance helicopter in the archipelago:


Scandinavian MediCopter par EMS Flight Crew, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rättvik, Dalarna/Dalecarlia:


Norrsken över Rättvik par Emil.D, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of Landskrona. The city of Landskrona was founded at the location of Scania's (at that time a part of Denmark) best natural harbour, as a means of King Eric of Pomerania's anti-Hanseatic policy, intended to compete with Danish towns under Hanseatic control. A Carmelite monastery was founded in 1410, English merchants were granted the privileges in a royal charter in 1412, and the town itself was chartered in 1413. Landskrona was burned by the Hanseatic League in 1428.

The Landskrona Station was opened in 2001 to replace the original station in town which is now used as a freight only station. Both Pågatåg and Öresundtåg stop here providing easy transport links to pretty much anywhere in Sweden and to Denmark.
In the picture a train is departing the station heading towards Helsingborg and leaving some nice light trails in it's wake.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8933505464/in/photostream/

Landskrona Citadel (Swedish: Citadellet or Landskrona slott) is situated in Landskrona, Scania, southern Sweden. Initially built 1549–1559 as a purely defensive fortification with two complete moats, the inner with a width of 70 metres (230 ft). The outer (complete) moat is between 40 and 70 metres (130 and 230 ft) wide, and has cross fire bastions for artillery and guns. Outside the outer moat, a third narrower moat covers the northwest and northeast. There also exist remains of a fourth moat (between the two outer moats). The fortifications and moats system surrounding the castle is known to be one of Europe's largest and best preserved.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8810506236/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8870876422/in/photostream/

Cobblestone Street









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8910121998/in/photostream/

Town Square 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8920994335/in/photostream/

The Landskrona Stadshus, or in English simply the Landskrona City Hall, offices of the towns municipality, very beautifully located overlooking part of the harbour.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8955572330/in/photostream/

Sofia Albertina Church









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8963418426/in/photostream/

Citadellkliniken and Landskrona beach









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8802897811/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8852962931/in/photostream/

The Water tower









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8816876807/in/photostream/

A fountain in the middle of a roundabout









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lanthusclark-thephotophile/8947709714/in/photostream/


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

A very beautiful city. In the Leningrad oblast has excavations of the fortress of Landskrona, Landskrona also called the site of the fans of FC Zenit.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Glad Midsommar!* 


Die kleinen Frösche hüpfen wieder - Glad #Midsommar! #schweden par gunnar2202, sur Flickr










 :cheers: :banana:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*:


_MG_7781 par GregoryE0, sur Flickr


Stockholm old town from Strandvägen par kalakeli, sur Flickr


Gamla stan, Stockholm par kalakeli, sur Flickr

*Glad midsommar!*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hästhagen, Stockholm County


Swedish Island par romap, sur Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Stockholm photos are really never bored. beautiful!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

What a great picture of a Swedish forest.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fields of Skåne (Windows wallpaper ):


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm (Norrmalm & Gamla Stan)










Taken by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Midsummer celebrations in Sigtuna:


Midsummer in Sigtuna par Ulf Bodin, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweden in small pictures (pictures taken from this *site*):


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Small towns on the Western coast of the country:


Tjörn_070808-06259.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna-Marstrand_120906-1149.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna-Marstrand_120906-1138.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna-Marstrand_120906-1145.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Tjörn_070808-06263.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Emergency Clinic in Malmö:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9080783854/in/set-72157633903362098/


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Avrättningsplats - Visby


Avrättningsplats: Visby by jtoresson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Midnight sun up north:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredrikschulz/6041919494/


The Stroke of Midnight par Circle of Light Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Western coast:


A Rock in the Night par diesmali, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a very Swedish picture )):


09579-027 par Trucker.WGM, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kalmar castle, Småland:


Oh good. I was afraid I'd miss it... #kalmarslott #kalmar #castle #sign #goodtoknowthesethings #toolongforahashtag par Åsa-Ditte, sur Flickr


IMG_2901 par [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Nässjö *- Jönköping


Nässjö by gigge, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Grönskär, Stockholm archipelago:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b5/Gr%C3%B6nsk%C3%A4r_February_2013.jpg

Grönskär (eng: The Green skerry) is a Swedish island and lighthouse station located in the south Stockholm archipelago, east of Sandhamn. The island is rocky and the nature sparse. The herb cloudberry has been found on the island. The whole island is owned by the Swedish foundation "Skärgårdsstiftelsen" (eng: The Archipelago foundation) since 1964. The foundation also owns the lighthouse since 1984.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

bozenBDJ said:


> *Nässjö *- Jönköping
> 
> 
> Nässjö by gigge, on Flickr


sweeet :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Härnösand *- Västernorrland :


Härnösand inlet panorama by Broken Haiku, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful midsummer day with a game of golf at Bergs locks, *Göta canal*. The canal divides the Swedish land into two parts (the land area of the country is not even).


DSC_2510 par bramfalk, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A road in sparselly populated north:









Source


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Why is red?


----------



## joycepaul (Jun 30, 2013)

I never knew Sweden is that much beautiful man thanks for sharing this is such a good experience


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Why is red?


I have no idea.  Maybe someone can answer the question in *this* thread.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

joycepaul said:


> I never knew Sweden is that much beautiful man thanks for sharing this is such a good experience


Sweden is indeed beautiful and diverse.  You are welcome. It is very nice to know that someone can learn something new about the country by following the thread.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nordiska museet/The museum of the Nordic countries, which is located in Stockholm, from up close:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/swedishgoose/9170988582/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Malmö​*





http://www.globalconstructionwatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/turning-torso-malmo6.jpg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholms tunnelbana (subway) trains:


morning commute by icedbuddha, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/swedishgoose/9187261160/in/photostream/


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sundsvall*


Good Friday in HDR by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Härnösand*, Västernorrland



Härnösand by Kullarmark.se, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice ones!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Riksgränsen, Lapland:


riksgränsen5 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Halmstad, Skåne:


Halmstad by Night I [Explored] by Bradley Wells, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Östersund*, Jämtland



Östersund by victoria_haslam, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset on Kullaberg by ikehOn!, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of Kullaberg, Skåne:


2013-06-11 by Giåm, on Flickr


IMG_5478 by mysse67, on Flickr


PICT0073 by mirjamtally1, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/670/cache/aurora-borealis-sweden_67083_990x742.jpg​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Storm clouds over the lake Vänern:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennet_and_lotta/9077197693/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rakkasjohka Falls*:









http://matiassieppi.deviantart.com/art/Rakkasjohka-Falls-130299031


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lysekil - a cozy resort town in Bohuslän:


Anderssons kaj i Lysekil by hjakse, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kungsleden, Norrbotten:


Wild Nordic Sunset by Jazzabi, on Flickr


Kungsleden by janter2, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Traveler by BlakeBarnard, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Stockholm Sunset by Clickpix, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Trollhättan falls:


Trollhättan par Mace2000, sur Flickr


Waterfall par beddiz, sur Flickr


Trollhättefallen par sportigajenny, sur Flickr


Water in the falls of Trollhättan par Jandip, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bicycle and pedestrian bridge in Sölvesborg, Blekinge County, Sweden. The longest bicycle and pedestrian bridge in Europe with it’s 756 meters, built in 2012. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/9199615903/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/9198937878/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barracuda666/9192785292/in/photostream/

Lighting effects:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The rocky coasts of the Bohuslän County:


IMG_75841 by MarthaK50, on Flickr


Utsikt föröver by hjakse, on Flickr


Grosshamn, Bohuslän, Sweden by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


Smögen by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Henån, Bohuslän:


P1030812 by himlabild, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uddevalla bridge/Uddevallabron* - a cable-stayed bridge crossing Sunninge sound near Uddevalla in the province of Bohuslan on the west coast of Sweden. The bridge was constructed as part of the rerouting of the European route E6 outside Uddevalla, which reduced traffic congestion in the city and shortened traveling distance by 12 kilometers.
The total length is 1712 meters (5617 feet), with a main span of 414 meters (1358 feet), there are a number of small approach spans at each end, and the two cable stayed side spans are 179 meters (587 feet) each. The clearance below the bridge is 51 meters (167 feet), and the two pylons are 149 meters (489 feet) tall. The cables are organised in the fan arrangement.
The bridge was constructed between 1996 and 2000 and was opened for traffic on May 20, 2000.


Sunningebron (Uddevallabron), highway E6 par sonykus, sur Flickr


Byfjorden par sonykus, sur Flickr


The Bridge of Uddevalla by Noashine, on Flickr


Uddevallabron i regn par Jesper Linder, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gullmarsfjorden:


Brastad_110902-0919.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Stockholm*









http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/13490/stockholm_by_night.jpg​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The storm hitting the Vallsundsbron/Valssund bridge:


Vallsundsbron by Lars Dahlin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Fritillaria meleagris par Ulf Bodin, sur Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

You certainly have short days in Sweden.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Linköping, Östergötaland County:


linköping by night ii par dotmartin, sur Flickr

Gamla Linköping - the old part of the town:


Pan_37210_18_ETM1 / Gamla Linköping - Sweden par Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


Pan_37228_51_ETM2 / Gamla Linköping - Sweden par Dan//Fi, sur Flickr


20130529212950.jpg par davidelmlund, sur Flickr

The Cathedral:


02-006 par hartan2013, sur Flickr

Building at the Mjärdevi Science Park:


Linköping | Mjärdevi Science Park par jan.martin, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Nordic sunrise:










This picture was taken around 02:30 AM, during a night walk in a park of Lappkärrseberget housing area in Stockholm, which is located near a bay of the sea. 
Sorry for a crappy quality. The picture was taken with a phone camera.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Galro said:


> You certainly have short days in Sweden.


Nope, the days are longer because the nights are short.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Varnhem Abbey* (Swedish: Varnhems kloster) in Varnhem, Västergötland, Sweden was founded around 1150 by monks of the Cistercian Order from Alvastra Abbey in Östergötland.
The Cistercian Order used the same floor plan for all its abbeys, which makes it possible to easily locate the different rooms and halls regardless of the building site.


Varnhem Abbey di Peddans, su Flickr


Varnhem klosterkyrka (apse view) di Aegolius, su Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A sunset in Stockholm:


Hot air balloons Stockholm by Raini4, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view from Grännaberget/Gränna mountain near lake Vättern, in Småland County:


Gränna hamn från Grännaberget by MustaKissa, on Flickr


Utsikt från Grännaberget mot Jönköping by alpstedt, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Gothenburg​*







http://www.visitsweden.com/ImageVault/Images/id_3474/scope_0/ImageVaultHandler.aspx​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Björkdal open pit gold mine near Skellefteå, Västernorrland County:


Open pit gold mine, Skelleftea-1 by Syed Shuvra, on Flickr

The Björkdal open pit is about 1 400 meters long and 140 meters deep.
The Björkdal mine was once the largest gold mine in Europe. Today it is one of two mines in Sweden which mines only gold. The ore body consists of numerous quartz veins and unusually coarse gold. It is probably the only mine in Sweden to use COPROD technique, which allows for drilling through loose rock masses.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view of the copper mine in Falun and the Walpurgis night fireworks:


Feast by the Great Pit by Far from the Saddening Crowds, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A sunset in the Swedish Lapland:


Above the Arctic Circle by bh5505, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Åre 2013 by Ilkka Ruuska, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Tree hotel complex in Harads, Norrbotten County:


Tree Hotel, Harads, Norrboten County, Sweden by njumlin, on Flickr


Tree Hotel, Harads, Norrboten County, Sweden by njumlin, on Flickr


Tree Hotel, Harads, Norrboten County, Sweden by njumlin, on Flickr


Tree Hotel, Harads, Norrboten County, Sweden by njumlin, on Flickr


Tree Hotel, Harads, Norrboten County, Sweden by njumlin, on Flickr


Tree Hotel, Harads, Norrboten County, Sweden by njumlin, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Färjestad*, Mörbylånga Municipality, Kalmar County


You need to experience a storm to truely appreciate the calm [Explored, 2013-08-14] by Captured by Mr. Lehnecke | www.ml-foto.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Gläntan beach in Piteå, near the Artcic Circle:


Gläntan, Piteå by PG63, on Flickr


Gläntan, Piteå by PG63, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweden by HerryLawford, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

One more beach.. Tylösand, Halland County:


beach in Sweden by Harabergsmannen, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

Love this thread, I'm playing some Ted and enjoying my @$$ off in here!
Thanks *dj4life*, keep it up.


PS: Gotska Sandön is an amazing place if you haven't posted or seen it yet.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View from Varvsberget in Örnsköldsvik, Västerbotten County:


View from Varvsberget by William85, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hammarö*, Värmland


Hammarö sydspets II [Explored, 2013-08-18] by Captured by Mr. Lehnecke | www.ml-foto.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Åre ski resort at night:


Åre by night by klasolsson, on Flickr


Åre At Night by S-Bish, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset on the Sea of Clouds by jaaksarv, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hammarö*, Värmland Take II 


Hammarö sydspets III [Explored, 2013-08-21] by Captured by Mr. Lehnecke | www.ml-foto.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kebnekaise massif* in northern Sweden:


kebnekaise-43 par Peter Weibull, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Tjolöholm castle, Halland County*:


Tjolöholm par Honza Stara, sur Flickr


Tjolöholm Castle par henkke93, sur Flickr


Tjolöholm Castle par henkke93, sur Flickr


Tjolöholm Castle par henkke93, sur Flickr


CIMG0515 par Charly Hund, sur Flickr

It is located on a peninsula in the Kungsbacka Fjord on the Kattegat coast.


CIMG0523 par Charly Hund, sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

My pics from the Stockholm Archipelago in late August


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Höga kusten/Thr High coast:


Höga Kusten Leden par Moritz Petersen, sur Flickr


Höga Kusten Leden par Moritz Petersen, sur Flickr


Höga Kusten Leden par Moritz Petersen, sur Flickr


Höga Kusten Leden par Moritz Petersen, sur Flickr


Upplev Höga Kusten med din båt #HighCoastImages #weworkyouplay par innexvidhavet, sur Flickr


Höga Kusten Leden par Moritz Petersen, sur Flickr


Höga Kusten Leden par Moritz Petersen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bridge construction in Munkedal, Västra Götaland (old picture):


Munkedal_061228-5598.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*:


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


View over Stockholm from Hammarbybacken par AdamTje, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Áhkká massif*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9610408176/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some wallpapers with the Swedish nature:


Alljungen Sweden Sunset Over Lake Wallpaper par Infoway - Web Development Company, sur Flickr


sweden details freewallpapers river nature landscape wallpaper par Infoway - Web Development Company, sur Flickr


Beautiful Wallpapers From Sweden par Infoway - Web Development Company, sur Flickr


magnificent lake house in holm sweden hdr par Infoway - Web Development Company, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

DSC01004 by velo678, on Flickr


DSC01172 by velo678, on Flickr


DSC01203 by velo678, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Dobbel rainbow by Forat Alawsii, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skärhamn, Vätra Götaland County:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maj-lis/9529767443/


Untitled by axel.cullberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lake Siljan, Dalarna County:


Lake Siljan by Cassy's World, on Flickr


summer evening by RdeUppsala, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lappland:


Lappland by Ebba T. Jenssen, on Flickr


Sonne Wolken Regen by TF-Lichtblick, on Flickr


Aurora over Kärkevagge, the Swedish Arctic by Circle of Light Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ölandsbron/The Öland Bridge that connects the mainland Sweden (Kalmar city) with Öland island pictured at night:


Öland Bridge by Tannerstedt Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lake Tjegelvas and mountains located near the town Arjeplog, Norrbotten County:


IMG_7893 by rocou2, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8223948369/in/photolist-dwHTkg-dtL3M7-dtnsAS-dsMaaS-ds5qB5-drr1ZA-drr1jq-drod1b-dqDUnr-dqBYzJ-dndoGt-dkj9Rk-dkjbeu-dgdzuD-dgdBib-dgdBeq-dfAnys-dfvx8t-ddGary-dd4Hp1-dd4FdL-dd3DPV-da4HzQ-d8MCrq-d8yGV9-d8yGpG-d8yGPo-d8yGYW-d8yGum-d2Ar1q-d2AqV3-d2Ar59-d2AqPE-d2Ards-cUWrJ5-cUaj75-cPFSD1-cPFtkw-cPFGdA-cPFwK1-cPFfhu-cPFmgy-cPFoTN-cPEXtd-cPF8WC-cPEPqG-cPExHW-cPDMSC-cPDZ25-cPDpoA-cP3GUS










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8164072484/in/photolist-drr1jq-drod1b-dqDUnr-dqBYzJ-dndoGt-dkj9Rk-dkjbeu-dgdzuD-dgdBib-dgdBeq-dfAnys-dfvx8t-ddGary-dd4Hp1-dd4FdL-dd3DPV-da4HzQ-d8MCrq-d8yGV9-d8yGpG-d8yGPo-d8yGYW-d8yGum-d2Ar1q-d2AqV3-d2Ar59-d2AqPE-d2Ards-cUWrJ5-cUaj75-cPFSD1-cPFtkw-cPFGdA-cPFwK1-cPFfhu-cPFmgy-cPFoTN-cPEXtd-cPF8WC-cPEPqG-cPExHW-cPDMSC-cPDZ25-cPDpoA-cP3GUS-cNYkoA-cKwpsY-cDcKFy-cBCpjW-cBA8Lj-cBpJZQ


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Fårö*, Gotland


Helgumannen - squared by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Korrö, Småland


Korrö Restuarant on the bank by Gareth Timms, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Heliga Kors kyrka, Ronneby, Blekinge


CIMG1883_edited by Charly Hund, on Flickr


----------



## garetht (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi if you like this image please visit my other photos of Sweden on Flickr. Sweden Set


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, great pictures! Thank you for sharing, Garetht. kay:


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Tärnaby, Lappland


Tärnaby ,Sweden by ~Frida*~, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Bonnstan, Skellefteå, Västerbotten


Bonnstan in inverno by thelittleninjafox, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Varbergs fästning, Varberg, Halland


Varbergs fästning by Fotograf Stephan Wideman, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Strängnäs domkyrka, Södermanland


C02278 Strängnäs Domkyrka by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Sundsvall, Medelpad


Sundsvall, winter panorama by ffagency.com, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Torneträsk, Lappland


Lake Torneträsk by tmytton, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ :hm: Just *once *a *day *(~24 hours) please!


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

bozenBDJ said:


> ^ :hm: Just *once *a *day *(~24 hours) please!


I saw some others that posted a few pictures a day, so I thought it was no problem.


----------



## wordsofsilence (Jan 7, 2012)

Umgransele in Västerbotten.










Vormsele in Västerbotten.


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Bäckaskogs slott, Skåne


Bäckaskog castle by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A bit of Asia to be found just outside the city of Gävle:


Dragon gate by greinsmark, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lund, Skåne (old picture):


Lund  by greinsmark, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Karlsborgs fästning, Karlsborg, Västergötland


Karlsborgs fästning / Karlsborg fortress by K.Wiklund, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Kung Karls kyrka, Kungsör, Södermanland


Kung Karls kyrka by alpstedt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tullgarn Palace* (Swedish: Tullgarns slott) is a royal summer palace by Häggnäsviken bay in the Trosa archipelago, south of Stockholm, Sweden. Built in the 1720s, the palace offers a mixture of rococo, Gustavian and Victorian styles. The interior design is regarded as one of Sweden's finest.
Tullgarn Palace is mainly associated with King Gustaf V and Queen Victoria, who spent their summers here at the end of the 19th century and beginning of the 20th century. However, the palace was originally built for Duke Fredrik Adolf in the 1770s. Since Tullgarn was a popular summer palace amongst Swedish royalty, the palace houses fine examples of interiors from different epochs and personal styles, such as the small drawing room, decorated in the 1790s, the breakfast room in southern German Renaissance style from the 1890s and Gustav V's cigar room, which has remained largely untouched since his death in 1950.


Tullgarns Slott, Sweden. by Jehanzeb Khan, on Flickr


Tullgarns Slott, Sweden by Jehanzeb Khan, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Filipstad, Värmland


Ericsson mausoleum (25) by tore22, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Åhus, Skåne


Åhus hamn by Mats Thomasson, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm 



















Taken by me


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Another one from our capital










Taken by me


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Awsome urbanity and landscapes! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna, Norrbotten County*:


Kiruna by night by simonostman, on Flickr


----------



## drivenpk (Oct 14, 2013)

for more pics visit these
www.driven.pk


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Windturbine in Storrun wind farm by Larsfl, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Östersund, Jämtland


Östersund by Grevish, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

IMGP3187 by ismirnova, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Eksjöhovgård slottsruin, Småland


Eksjöhovgårds slottsruin, Sävsjö by Asa Lundqvist, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Docksta, Ångermanland


Docksta - Skuleberget by naturum, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Merlo slott, Medelpad


Framsida by photographer Hans Wessberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Höga kusten:


Höga Kusten by Bubah!, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lappland*:


Guobirvággi - Kuopervagge by naturum, on Flickr


Gaskkasvággi - Kaskasavagge by naturum, on Flickr


Čeakčavággi - Tjäktjavagge by naturum, on Flickr


Kaitumjaurestugorna by naturum, on Flickr


Hangbrug - Suspension bridge by naturum, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö, Skåne County:


Turning Torso a summers night by John | Niklasson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The difference in air temperature between the northernmost and southernmost regions of Sweden can reach more than 36 degrees of Celsius during the latest 24 h. According to the official data, the temperature in the northern regions today was -19.5 (a decrease is expected) while the highest temperature (+17C) was registered in the southernmost County of Skåne.


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Jukkasjärvi, Lappland


Jukkasjärvi by SayUdo, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Bovallstrand, Bohuslän


Bovallstrand by KatinkaBille, on Flickr

Bovallstrand from above by DavidAndersson (away), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm:


S0022526 by per spektiv, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Old/touristic tram rolling in Gothenburg:


Spårvagn by dennis.lundkvist, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ullångersfjärden*, Västerbotten County:


Ullångersfjärden by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

28.10.13 by cabin9, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Helsingborg, Skåne County:


Sundets Pärla by EOS1982, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

dj4life said:


> Rapa valley in Northern Sweden seen from above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique! :nuts:


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Vänersborg, Västergötland


Vänersborg by night by DavidAndersson (away), on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Ottenby, Öland


the southern cape of Öland by PetSam, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Gammelstad, Norrbotten


Bay of Bothnia-17 by #itsme#, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Virihaure, Lappland


Virihaure, Staloluokta by diHib, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Oskarshamn, Småland


Oskarshamn by Manouk Rijper, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Ivösjön, Skåne


The view by Mattias Lindgren, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The coast of Västerbotten (Spikarna):


Soluppgång Spikarna 2 by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Storforsen:


Nature is Majestic by Aldream, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Islands in lake Siljan, seen form the top of Gesunda mountain:


Islands of Mora by chriscom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Skulleskogen national park:


Partial view by chriscom, on Flickr


Above the coast by chriscom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kaitumjaure, Kungsleden, Lappland:


Kaitumjaure par VíctorRomera, sur Flickr

Rapa valley and delta:


En del av Skierfes storslagna utsikt par VíctorRomera, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some peaks to be seen in the Sarek national park, Norrbotten County:


Tjålebákte and Dágartjåhkkå in the distance par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


Tjålebákte par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bodberget, Gävleborg County:


View toward Bodberget par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


Bodberget par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sitojaure, Sarek national park:


DSC_4151 par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Bulkas par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


Tsahtsa par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


Bielvallda par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hornsberg strand, Stockholm:


IMGP0952a por Photo Torstensson, no Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Karesuando, Lappland


Spending the first night out in Karesuando. This is the Karesuando church seen from the bridge to Finland. by Peter Weibull, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Örebro slott, Närke


Örebro Slott by lagergrenjan, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Karlskrona, Blekinge


Karlskrona by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr

Karlskrona by Malcolm Bott, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Höga kusten* (the lakes are on top, the sea is below):


erg par hnordqvist, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*At the upper Unna Räitastugan lake, Lappland*:


Day 4: At the upper Unna Räitastugan lake par Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Häckeberga Castle* (Swedish: Häckeberga slott) is a castle in Lund Municipality, Scania, in southern Sweden. It dates back to the 14th century.
Currently the castle hosts a restaurant and a hotel.


S_Häckeberga_Slott_Genarp_01 par weyerdk, sur Flickr


S_Häckeberga_Slott_Genarp_02 par weyerdk, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Paddling in a lake near Arvika, Värmland County:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12223542043/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12223816846/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Abisko, Norrbotten County:


Morning mountain par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr

Lapporten:


The E10 highway par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm on a sunny day in January




























Taken by me 2014-01-22


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*: Gamla stan


view from Skeppsholmen par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


view from Skeppsholmen par BeeFortyTwo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kullaberg, Skåne County*:


20130705-_MG_2981 par Julie Skotte, sur Flickr


After the storm - unbroken par kahukopaka, sur Flickr


After the storm - breaking par kahukopaka, sur Flickr


Kullabergs par +0EV, sur Flickr


Genom Porten på Kullaberg par eriksjos, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mölle, Skåne County*:


Mølle3 par Dr CPN, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Citytunneln, Malmö, Skåne County:


Tube of light par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr

Station Triangeln


Geodesic dome skylight par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr

Station Hyllie


Riding Hyllie par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


Missed Lund C par Mabry Campbell, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Solliden, Öland island*:


Sollidens Slott Öland Sweden par StefanOlaison, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/starlighthope/4822921519/


CIMG3549 par Ignacio Gallego, sur Flickr


Solliden Palace par Bjare, sur Flickr


Öland par andbense, sur Flickr


the waterfall par mickemike, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view over a coastal town *Västervik* in Småland County:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12131884075/in/photolist-ju45t6-ju45pD


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marstrand, Bohuslän*:


Utsikt till Malepert par Ole.ffm, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Near Birka historical excavation site, Stockholm archipelago, Stockholm County:


Birka par realdauerbrenner, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Near Korallgrottan (a Coral cave), Jämtland County:


_DSC1422 by JohannesLundberg, on Flickr


_DSC1416 by JohannesLundberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marstrand, Kungälv Municipality, Västra Götaland County*:


Marstrand by diesmali, on Flickr


The steamer Bohuslän rounding Marstrand island, Marstrand, Kungälv. by diesmali, on Flickr


The Watcher by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sailing in Öckerö, Gothenburg Archipelago. Fotö island, seen from Hönö Klåva:


Sailing in Öckerö, Gothenburg Archipelago by diesmali, on Flickr


Hönö, Öckerö | Göteborgs Skärgård | Gothenburg Archipelago by diesmali, on Flickr


Step Into the Sunset by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Winter in Linköping:


Linköping in Winter by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A hilly landscape in Östragötaland County:


Green Field Blue Sky White Clouds by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lapporten*:


Gateway To Lapland par sylvesterdsouza, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The frozen Bay of Bothnia (the Baltic Sea) in the area of Luleå archipelago:


Härlig dag !! par Christina.Bylund, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5380473520/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grisslehamn, Norrtälje kommun, Stockholm County*:


[email protected] par ThePresentTime, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tärnaby/Hemavan:


Tärnaby par raido-uruz, sur Flickr


Tärnaby från toppen av Laxfjället par Hemavan Tärnaby, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

[48/365] Power road par Haz_man, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hamburgsund, Västra Götaland county* pop. 818 (2010)


Bottna_130616-1585.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna_130616-1471.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna_130616-1519.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna_130616-1515.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Bottna_130616-1467.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sotenäs, Västra Götaland county, Sweden* pop. 8950


Sotenäs_130825-5890.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Sotenäs_130825-5889.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Sotenäs_130825-5874.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr




Sotenäs_130825-5885.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Sotenäs_130825-5887.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Sotenäs_130825-6032.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


Sotenäs_130825-5881.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Abisko, Norrbotten County*:


Kebnekaise par Njukca, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannesbjork/12643920745/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannesbjork/12644396064/in/set-72157641233479095/


Kebnekaise par Olov Jacobsen, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/johannesbjork/12644385254/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view over lake *Vättern*:


Magi par Novemberbarn, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Somewhere in the woods of north:


Blip 44 131113: The Swedish Forest Surrounds a Windturbine par keibr, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Rauks (swe. Raukar) in Fårö island, near Gotland:


Digerhuvud - midday par - David Olsson -, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Häggvik, Nordingrå, Höga Kusten*:


Häggvik par conteurd, sur Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Öland* 









From here









From here

Made to look old, taken FEB 2008








From here


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A tourist ship passing a narrow section of Göta channel (Göta kanal). It is a 614 km. long channel connecting the western coast of Sweden with the eastern coast (from Gothenburg to Söderköping) via one of the largest lakes in Europe (Vänern and Vättern). Due to this reason, Sweden is physically an uneven country. 


M/S Diana in narrow passage on Göta Kanal par beniswe, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Paittasjärvi lake, Abisko*:


Day 1: Morning at Paittasjärvi lake par Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful photos of Sweden, as always. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some ladscape views of Öland island:


20100713-IMG_3995.jpg par daniel.bierstedt, sur Flickr


20100711-IMG_3879.jpg par daniel.bierstedt, sur Flickr


20100711-IMG_3826.jpg par daniel.bierstedt, sur Flickr


20100718-IMG_4447.jpg par daniel.bierstedt, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

FallTooEarly 239 par henrikloxell, sur Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Öjebyn, Piteå municipality, Norrbotten


The Old Church Town by eurixon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Checking out the mirrored Tree Hotel in Sweden featured on @selectism par moxon.corey, sur Flickr


tree hotel par szelence, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kullaberg, Skåne County*:


Kullaberg Panorama par John | Niklasson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_3365 par auroraaddicts, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view over lake Siljan from Gesundaberget mountian, Dalarna:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13225386824/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The view across Lake Storsjön towards the village of Hallen and distant mountains:


Mercury and Jupiter at Sunset par CosmosUp, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Knutsholmen island, Stockholms archipelago*:


Knutsholmen, Stockholm archipelago, Sweden, from the air par Gösta Knochenhauer, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gullholmen, Västra Götaland County*:


Midnight at Gullholmen par martin fredholm, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kungsleden, Norrbotten County*:


Day 4: Sunrise at Unna Räitastugan hut par Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


Day 2: At Visttasjohka river par Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_3151 par linussundqvist, sur Flickr


_MG_4314 par linussundqvist, sur Flickr


_MG_0623 par linussundqvist, sur Flickr


_MG_4480 par linussundqvist, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kinnekulle open pit mine:


kinnekulle open pit mining. par pastdue, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lidköping, Västergötland*:


Town center Lidköping par Sakrac, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Västerplana socken par Fotograf Myregrund, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Panorama par linussundqvist, sur Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Near Asa, Småland (My pictures)


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Linköping*:


01072013-DSC_0650 par Klarreboy, sur Flickr


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A sunset over Öresund bridge, Skåne County:


Bridge Sunset par Mazen Alhadad, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Hotel room view par Northwest dad, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Höga kusten* (UNESCO):


In the green sea par Ulf Bodin, sur Flickr


Rowing par Ulf Bodin, sur Flickr


Vy över Häggvik par Quo Vadis2010, sur Flickr


Höga kusten juni 2013 par britalithn, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sans titre de par Jenny_JS, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Jenny_JS, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sarek national park*:


Sarek 2008 par den dzjow, sur Flickr


Sarek 2008 par den dzjow, sur Flickr


Sarek 2008 par den dzjow, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kalmar, Småland County*:


View of Kalmar harbour and the mall (to the right) Baronen par Lnu.se, sur Flickr


Kvarnholmen - the centre of Kalmar par Lnu.se, sur Flickr


Kalmar Castle par Lnu.se, sur Flickr


Kalmar Maritime Academy entrance par Lnu.se, sur Flickr


Kalmar by Rikke Lind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Öland island*:


Southern Öland par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Borgholm castle ruin par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Borgholm castle ruin par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Camel and Cow par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Borgholms kyrka par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


The white hotel par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Anno 1946 par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Lighthouse village par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Straight in the middle par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


Silent sunset par Håkan Dahlström, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more pictures of the oil and gas-rich *lake Siljan, Dalarna*:


siljan par fiskarese, sur Flickr


Siljan par fischypix, sur Flickr


DSC_6212-1 par Braweheartsfoto.se, sur Flickr


Siljan par ellengwilberg, sur Flickr


DSCF1476 par PJHILLER, sur Flickr


DSCF1462 par PJHILLER, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rind/5786525200/


Sunset over lake Siljan par stenholsfoto, sur Flickr


Hometown view par Swede66, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurora borealis spotted near Västerås:


Aurora par Martin Westman, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

vattenfall #waterfall #cataratas #teusajaure #norrland #lappland... par anna_t, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par AaIto | alexaalto.wix.com/designs, sur Flickr


140308 102w1 par Marteric, sur Flickr


Day 3: At the lower Unna Räitastugan lake par Gregor Samsa, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Åre, Jämtland county*:


DSC_5080 par Siwert Jonasson, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The 'breast' of the world, Jämtland county:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hardeko/13554126744/


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Skåne*









From here








From here


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Slite*, a locality situated in Gotland Municipality, Gotland County with 1.483 inhabitants in 2010. For a long time Slite was an important place for trade and business; nowadays tourism is an important source of income but also industry with stone and gravel, producing concrete from raw material of limestone from nearby quarries.


Slitehamn par Ted Lehrberg, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gotland island, near Vibble town*:


Kneippby beach par Antti Tassberg, sur Flickr


Kneippby shore par Antti Tassberg, sur Flickr


Vibble... par mrs linda, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The old Greek temple in Söderfors, northern Uppland region:


Theseus Temple Replica 2 (1 of 1) par Ricke99, sur Flickr


The old Greek temple in Söderfors, by night. par ce_martin86, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Dellen* is a lake system in the province of Hälsingland, Sweden. It consists of two lakes, Northern Dellen and Southern Dellen, appreciated among fly-fishermen for their distinct population of brown trout. Southern Dellen has a surface area of 52 km² and a water volume of 1.226 million m³. Northern Dellen has an area of 82 km² and a water volume of 1.489 million m³. The two lakes are only united by a short channel, and it is therefore disputed whether they should be counted as one or two lakes. If counted together, it would have a total area of 130 km², making it the 18th largest Swedish lake.
The vaguely circular lake system was formed by an impact crater 140 million years ago, placing the impact in the Early Cretaceous. The resulting impact crater measures about 19 kilometres in diameter. It has resulted in the area containing the rock Dellenite (a rock intermediate in composition between Rhyolite and Dacite), which has become the provincial rock.
Asteroid 7704 Dellen was named after it.


Lake Dellen par #itsme#, sur Flickr


Lake Dellen par travelcrush, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par ekestam, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Köpmanholmen* - a locality situated in Örnsköldsvik Municipality, Västernorrland County:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13080403373/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Jämtland county, around Gäddede village*:


Scenic par Lars Dahlin, sur Flickr


Hällingsåfallet near Gäddede, Sweden par i.prinke, sur Flickr


Stream along road E14 par Helena Normark, sur Flickr


Sunset in Gäddede, Sweden par i.prinke, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kårsa Glacier*:


Kårsa Glacier par Circle of Light Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Falkenberg's church* is a church located in Falkenberg (Halland county) and belongs Falkenberg parish in the diocese of Gothenburg.
Current church in neo-Gothic style, designed by Adrian C. Peterson. It opened October 14, 1892 and replaced the year the elder Saint Laurentius church as a parish church. The church has a cruciform ground plan consists of a nave with polygonal cross to the east and the west tower. Cross arms stretching out to the north and south.


Falkenberg par nahid-v, sur Flickr


Falkenberg par nahid-v, sur Flickr


Falkenberg kyrka par blondinrikard, sur Flickr


Falkenberg par nahid-v, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Padjelanta national park, Norrbotten county, Sweden*:


Padjelanta National Park par fabianll, sur Flickr


Padjelanta National Park par fabianll, sur Flickr


Padjelanta National Park par fabianll, sur Flickr


Padjelanta par TheFrogita, sur Flickr


Padjelanta National Park par fabianll, sur Flickr


Padjelanta par TheFrogita, sur Flickr


Padjelanta par TheFrogita, sur Flickr


Padjelanta par TheFrogita, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stenshuvud national park, Skåne county*:


Stenshuvud nationalpark par Anders Sellin, sur Flickr


Stenshuvud nationalpark par Joakim Lind, sur Flickr


Stenshuvud Nationalpark par Anders Sellin, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Two coastal cities of southern Sweden:

*Karlshamn, Blekinge county*


Karlshamn_080608-4853-55Pan.jpg par perpixel.se, sur Flickr

*Karlskrona, Blekinge county*


Visit Karlskrona_ HeliAir_flygbild_ par Ehrenberg Kommunikation, sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm - our capital



















Taken by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gränna* is a locality situated in Jönköping Municipality, Jönköping County, Sweden with 2.553 inhabitants in 2010. It is situated in Småland on the eastern shores of the *lake Vättern*, about 35 km north of Jönköping.
Gränna was founded in 1652 by Count Per Brahe.
The town is situated at the foot of Gränna mountain and is characterized by its steep streets and old wooden houses.
Up until the local government reform of 1971 Gränna and its immediate surroundings constituted a city municipality of its own, since then it has become an integral part of Jönköping Municipality.
Gränna is, despite its small population, for historical reasons often still referred to as a city. Statistics Sweden, however, only counts localities with more than 10,000 inhabitants a cities.
Gränna is known for its red and white polkagris (literally "polka pig" in Swedish) stick candy, also known as peppermint rock. This was first made by the widow Amalia Eriksson in 1859. A statue of Amalia can now be seen in the park at the foot of Gränna mountain. The town is popular with tourists and is a connection point for the ferry service to the island Visingsö.
The balloonist Salomon August Andrée, who died in an attempt to reach the North Pole by balloon, was born in Gränna. The Grenna Museum[1] hosts an exhibition of the expedition together with a comprehensive collection of related objects and photos.


IMG_5675 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


Gränna par ankaannn, sur Flickr


Utsikt från Grännaberget mot Jönköping par Alpstedt, sur Flickr


IMG_5658 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


Gränna, Sweden par followmywaytonight, sur Flickr


Gränna in the summer par lenlysen, sur Flickr


View to the Lake 2 par Ville A., sur Flickr


Chokladfabriken par Alpstedt, sur Flickr


Kaptensbostad par Alpstedt, sur Flickr


Harbour at summer, Gränna Sweden par Nicklas R, sur Flickr


Gränna hamn par Alpstedt, sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Three recent ones taken by me


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics! I love Sweden


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A foggy day in Stockohlms archipelago:


An early morning with calm water and fog par F.F.T, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

70034623


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Two more of mine:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lake *Vänern*:


Travelers at nightfall par Appe Plan, sur Flickr


Hällekis, Kinnekulle par tittiyttersj, sur Flickr


Bonäsudden par olssomap, sur Flickr


Solnedgång vid sydspetsen par Joakim Ewenson, sur Flickr


Final hour par - David Olsson -, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_MG_7762 par Guizzmoh, sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Once there was a mine.. *Högbergsfältet, Bergslagen*


Högbergsfältet par ickeliv, sur Flickr


Högbergsfältet par ickeliv, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The rocky coast of Bohuslän, Västra Götaland County:


Bohuslän par i.thelin, sur Flickr


Tjurpannan, Bohuslän par sverre.vassbotn, sur Flickr


Smögen, Bohuslän par sverre.vassbotn, sur Flickr


Lysekil par sverre.vassbotn, sur Flickr


Stenungsund 2013 par biketommy999, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

2014-04-11-4851 par auroraaddicts, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

26 March 2014: Abisko, Sweden par chasinglights.co, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

An off-season Helix roller coaster (premiered April 26th, 2014) test ride at night in Liseberg amusement park, Gothenburg, Sweden:






This is a result of the Swedish-German cooperation in developing the best-experience roller coaster in Europe, which was officially premiered today. 
The one can see some fragments of the Gothia Triple Towers hotel comlex (which was rennovated and expanded with one more tower) in the video, as well. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

EuropeanHare(LepusEuropaeus)@Råstasjön20120705 par ThePresentTime, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

80581455


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

That's a really nice presentation of this sub-polar city. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ladtjolaure, Kiruna


Week #50: Fjällräven Classic, Day One par Knyckis, sur Flickr

Alesjaure, Kiruna


Week #51: Fjällräven Classic - The Most Beautiful Camping Site I Have Ever Had par Knyckis, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ Vakker urørt natur. 

Beautiful!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Klagshamn, Skåne County*:


Klagshamn to Copenhagen par claustral, sur Flickr


Klagshamn Sunset par claustral, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Berg locks (Bergs slussar) in Göta channel (Göta kanal)* and the surroundings:


02062013-DSC_0013 par Klas Linnell, sur Flickr


Bergs slussar 2011 par toreboxholm, sur Flickr


Kanalbåten Diana par Anemone Nemorosa, sur Flickr


20.6.11 1 Bergs Slussar 23 par donald judge, sur Flickr


Göta kanal par YasharH, sur Flickr


Golf par YasharH, sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm seen from west looking east










Taken by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A west-coast panorama:


Sweden panorama. par dreizehn28, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Smögen island (Bohuslän) panorama:


Smogen Yacht Harbour par andrewknots, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of *river Ljusan* and the surrounding areas:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ekachemicals/8141185066/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7736346018/


Analogue sunset. par Hans Olind, sur Flickr


Ljusnan par Emma Hultén, sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Stockholm seen from the south eastern parts of the inner city










Taken by me


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*From Söderåsen, Skåne*









From here


There is a lake on the hill








http://www.faltbiologerna.se/kalendarium/vandra-pa-soderasen


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Knivåsen - Lund - SW Skåne*









From here

















Last two pics from here


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Aitik copper mine* (Aitikgruvan) - one of Europe's largest open pit copper mines (owned by Boliden AB and situated outside the town of Gällivare in northern Sweden). It is associated with the copper, large quantities of gold, silver and since 2008 molybdenum have been mined at Aitik.
The mine was put into production in 1968, and the production was set at two million tonnes of ore. Since then, the production has gradually increased to the current 18 million tonnes per year. In 2010 when the new Aitik mine expansion is completed production will double to 36 million tonnes [to be increased to 45 million tones, 2014].


Aitik par Arenamontanus, sur Flickr


Aitik sweden par jojjopojjo123, sur Flickr


mostly girls drive... par jojjopojjo123, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/agnieszka/5764087909/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Crossing the *Enan river* by road E14, west of Åsabyn in Åre, central Sweden:


Good morning, Sweden par Martin Ystenes - celebrating 5 million views, sur Flickr


God morgen Sverige par Martin Ystenes - celebrating 5 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Early morning magic near Östersund, Jämtland County:


Morning at Mattmar, Sweden par Martin Ystenes - celebrating 5 million views, sur Flickr


Very early morning in Sweden par Martin Ystenes - celebrating 5 million views, sur Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Slussen - Södermalm - Stockholm










Taken by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of *Fårö island*, Gotland County:


Stone beach par Jumilla, sur Flickr


Fårö Lighthouse par Jumilla, sur Flickr


The old man and the sea par @photobjorn, sur Flickr


Weather conditions at sunset par @photobjorn, sur Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anettevolden/10728468723/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of Gotland County (Gotland and the neighbouring slands):

Karga och heta Furillen









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Ekeviken på Fårö/Ekeviken bay in Fårö island









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Kallis i Visby/Kallis (Kallbadhuset) in Visby, Gotland island









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Östergarns gamla fyr/The old Östergarn lighthouse









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Blå lagunen på norra Gotland/Blue lagoon in northern Gotland









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Grotta vid Östergarnsholm/A cave in Östergarnsholm









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Storugns in Lärbro









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Husrygg vid Hoburgen with typical sheep (the special sort)









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Bakgård i Visby innerstad/A backyard in Visby, Gotland island









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Banracing på norra Gotland/Gotland Ring - the first ecological racetrack and driver training venue in the world









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Ramroir på Stora Karlsö/Ramroir in Stora Karlsö island









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Kalkstensklippor på Lilla Karlsö/Calc structures on Lilla Karlsö island









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Lummig restaurangträdgård i Visby/A yard of a restaurant in Visby









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014

Strandäng vid Tofta









http://www.gotlandjordenrunt.se/?utm_source=ium&utm_medium=banner&utm_campaign=jordenrunt2014


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Höga kusten (UNESCO):


Höga Kusten par Daniel Turull, sur Flickr


Skuleskogen maj 2014-19 par martenmattsson, sur Flickr


Skuleskogen maj 2014-4 par martenmattsson, sur Flickr


Skuleskogen maj 2014-39 par martenmattsson, sur Flickr


Höga kusten juni 2013 par britalithn, sur Flickr


Höga Kusten Leden par Moritz Petersen, sur Flickr


Höga kusten bron - Norrlandsporten par greinsmark, sur Flickr


Information om Höga kusten bron - Norrlandsporten par greinsmark, sur Flickr


Rödklitten, Höga Kusten. par Roland Lindström, sur Flickr


Juni 2010 par funeralface, sur Flickr


Sans titre de par Jenny_JS, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ångermanälven river and the surroundings:


Längs Ångermanälven par greinsmark, sur Flickr


Längs Ångermanälvenen par greinsmark, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Mörtsjön


Norrlandslugn par greinsmark, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Delete: doubble


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Smygehuk - the southernmost point of Sweden (Skåne County):


Smygehuk par greinsmark, sur Flickr

Treriksröset - the northenmost point of Sweden and the joint border of three Nordic countries (Sweden, Norway and Finland). The view seen from Finland:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jrimpi/8356205775/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Arjeplog and the surroudings, Norrbotten County:


Out of the Mist - Above Arjeplog, Sweden par Malcolm Bull, sur Flickr


2008-370 Arjeplog par What about Scandinavia, sur Flickr


Midnight Sun par Anders Lestander, sur Flickr


FS0A1363 par colm.boran, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Farms of Hälsningland (UNESCO):


Jon-Lars. UNESCO World Heritage List. par Bigganbivi, sur Flickr

A Hälsingland farm is a farm owned and created by a freeholder in Hälsingland. To be eligible as a World Heritage, farms must additionally meet a series of criteria which UNESCO considers necessary: ​​they all have several rooms with preserved interiors from 1800-1870, mostly decorative painted walls, a well-preserved exterior, they are in an open landscape and is protected as listed buildings.
Jon-Lars farm is the largest building among Hälsingland farms.
Bed cottage is decorated in 1862. The walls are decorated with painted landscape, framed by columns wrapped with the landscape so characteristic vines. The color that dominates is an exclusive and intense turquoise color.
Most likely, the rooms were richly decorated to show off their wealth and success, and they were used only for weddings, christenings and funerals.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The reconstructed statue of the King Gustaf II Adolf in Gothenburg city:


Gustaf II Adolf, Göteborg, Sverige, 2014-06-14. par Roland Berndtsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Some random pics from Östelen*









From here









From here


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Trusty Steed & Northern Lights par Aldream, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Torneträsk, Norrbotten County:


Torneträsk par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


tåg par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr

Kiruna, Norrbotten County:


kiruna3 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stora karlsö island, Gotland County:


Sweden; Gotland, Stora Karlsö par Fred van Daalen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lund, Skåne County*:


Universitetshuset01 par Lund University, sur Flickr


Universitetshuset par elsamu, sur Flickr


Hasselblad 503CX – C – KodakPortra160 – Universitetet Lund II par Gustaf_E, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some island in/near Västervik:


heading home par michael.haupt, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lake Vättern:


coastline of vättern as seen from omberg par andreashartl1996, sur Flickr


Gränna par ankaannn, sur Flickr


Vättern par andsy, sur Flickr


Boats at night par chriscom, sur Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Nykulla observation tower, Småland

Magnificent view by Anders Printz, on Flickr
I've got the Tower by Stefan Sthlm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Karlskrona, Blekinge County


Visit Karlskrona_ HeliAir_flygbild_ par Ehrenberg Kommunikation, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Tännforsen, Jämtland County:


Waterfall Tännforsen por atsjebosma, en Flickr


Tännforsen por fotografanders, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Källö-Knippla, Västra götaland County*:

Källö-Knippla by fredej, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Västra götaland County*:

Sunset HDR by fredej, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Storsand, Kramfors, Hälsingland*:

Sweden! by mikper, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Övre Fölingen lake, Östergötland County*:

Övre Fölingen lake - Kisa, Sweden by DanielvdBrug, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kebnekaise, Norrbotten County*:

Kebnekaise, view from summit by Jakob Voldum, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malung, Dalarna County*:

Yoga by Appe Plan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Västmanland County*:

Sunrise over misty fields by Tim Lindstedt (Thanks for 200.000 views!), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmö, Skåne County*:

Boulevard of broken dreams by zilverbat., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ericsbergs Castle, Katrineholm, Södermanland County*:

Ericsbergs Castle by Lars-Ove Törnebohm, on Flickr

Ericsbergs Castle by Lars-Ove Törnebohm, on Flickr

*Gröna Kulle, Katrineholm, Södermanland County*:

Gröna Kulle by Lars-Ove Törnebohm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gripsholm castle seen from above, Södermanland County*:

Gripsholm Castle by robsappletv, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marstrand, Västra götaland County*:

Perfect ending by cablefreak, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Höga kusten bridge, Ångermanland*:

Höga kusten bron by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Norrköping, Östergötland

Motala stream in Norrköping by t.sjöberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kullaberg, Skåne County*:

Kullen by Ulrich J, on Flickr

70,0 sek. vid f - 9,0 ISO 100 07 juli 2013 Andreas Christensen_ by andreassofus, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some towns/cities to be found in Skåne County (or Scania):

Malmö

mffchamp by Anders Ljungberg, on Flickr

Mölle

Skåne (Skane) by Raxa R, on Flickr

Jakriborg

Skåne (Skane) by Raxa R, on Flickr

Helsingborg

old helsingborg lighthouse by brandsvig, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurora borealis @ Lapland:

AuroraAppears by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

AuroraLakePano (EXPLORED) by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

AuroraReflection (EXPLORED) by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna, Norrbotten County*:

-->









https://www.flickr.com/photos/roban/14922264428/in/photostream/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Karlstad*:

903072_632121660136024_1225726647_o by bertilhågelid, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Östersund, Jämtland County:

DSC01475 by henrikloxell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Lapland:

AuroraAppears by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

AuroraFog by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

AuroraLakePano (EXPLORED) by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

AuroraReflection (EXPLORED) by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some pictures of Jämtland County:

tjärnen by Anders Mohlin, on Flickr

Ströms vattudal med Munsfjället i fonden by Anders Mohlin, on Flickr

jetnamen by Anders Mohlin, on Flickr

Tännforsen by OlofssonAnton, on Flickr

Sunday (7 van 9) by Jo Hamperium, on Flickr

DSC06553 by henrikloxell, on Flickr

Sunrise (2 van 10) by Jo Hamperium, on Flickr


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

All Saint's Day, Helsingborg


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

MALMÖ-SWEDEN by Elisabeth Gaj, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nordic Museum in autumn, Djurgärden; Stockholm

Nordic Museum in autumn, Djurgärden; Stockholm by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ales stenar, Kåseberga, Skåne County:

Ales stenar - the megaliths in Kåseberga by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Ales stenar - the megaliths in Kåseberga by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kåsebergaåsen, Skåne County:

Hammars backar – Kåsebergaåsen by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Hammars backar – Kåsebergaåsen by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Hammars backar – Kåsebergaåsen by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nils Ericson Terminalen, Gothenburg, Västra Götaland County:

Nils Ericson Terminalen, Göteborg by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Nils Ericson Terminalen, Göteborg by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Nils Ericson Terminalen, Göteborg by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Trollenäs castle, Eslöv, Skåne County:

Trollenäs slott, Eslöv by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Trollenäs slott, Eslöv by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Malmö, Skåne County:

Bagers bro, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Bagers bro, Malmö by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Borrie church, Ystad, Skåne County (XIIth century):

Borrie Kyrka, Borrie by s_p_o_c, on Flickr

Borrie Kyrka, Borrie by s_p_o_c, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kullaberg, Skåne County*:

Path to Freedom II [EXPLORE] by MagnusL3D, on Flickr

Waves at Kullaberg [EXPLORE] by MagnusL3D, on Flickr

IMG_6608 by andreassofus, on Flickr

Freighter at sunset by miphages, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bjärred, Skåne County*:

Bjärred by Patrik J.C Stoltz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sielmatjåkka glacier, Norrbotten County:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kabnekaise glacier, Norrbotten County:









Source


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*T-Centralen Station in Stockholm*









by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

An abandoned mine in Gästrikland:

The green walls by primalphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

stacked wood awaiting transfer


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Grundsund, west Sweden:

Grundsund WestCoast Sweden by Peter Appelin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Stockholm.

Sweden, December 2010. by Antropólogo Fidelio, on Flickr


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

@Venividi
Yes, for about nine years ago after the storm called Gudrun...


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Mälaren, Västmanland County*:

Swedish Sunset by swiss_a320, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Fyris river that flows through Uppsala city, Uppsala County*:

Sunny morning by RdeUppsala, on Flickr

Cathedral River Blues by henriksundholm.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Dalarna County/Dalecarlia*:

Nipfjället

Från Nipfjället by Hans Olofsson, on Flickr

Njupeskär waterfall

Njupeskär by oskar.mathsson, on Flickr

An underground cave in the abbandoned mine

The Entrance by primalphoto, on Flickr

Traditional Dala horses

Swedish Dala Horses by lorimarsha, on Flickr

Oil and gas-rich lake Siljan

Sollerön seen from Gesundaberget by TheIsland Studios, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Gävle Goat (Gävlebocken), Gävleborg County*:

It is notable for being a recurring target for vandalism by arson, and has been destroyed several times since the first goat was erected in 1966

Christmas goat by Haegglund, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sundsvall, Västernorrland County*:


Vängåvans park, Sundsvall, Sweden por ffagency.com, en Flickr

Sundsvall by fotografanders, on Flickr


A07464 by davidnaylor83, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Jämtland County*:

Östersund









Source

Ljungris









Source

Åre ski resort


Cableway to Are por PatricKarlsson187, en Flickr

Funäsdalen resort

2O1A3746 by SkiCamera, on Flickr

Vemdalen ski resort


Vemdalen - Expresslift par Photos from SkiStar, sur Flickr

Tännforsen waterfall


Tännforsen, Jämtland, Sweden by 6PPC, on Flickr

The Old Ragunda church and mountain which is called the "Sleeping elephant" by the locals seen in the background

The old Ragunda church by kanngard, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Västerbotten County*:

Umeå

Rådhusparken by AmericanSwede1952, on Flickr

Umea, Sweden by Nick Moulds, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15252919131/

Höga kusten (UNESCO)

Höga Kusten Leden by Moritz Petersen, on Flickr


Häggvik by ~Frida*~, on Flickr

Höga kusten bridge

Höga kusten bron by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Norrbotten County*:

Lapporten - gates of Lappland


Lapporten por Johan Ylitalo, en Flickr


lapporten6 por Johan Ylitalo, en Flickr


Lapporten por parasomnist, en Flickr

Rapa delta which is considered to be one of the most beautiful delta's in the world









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10352895323/in/set-72157629292452586/'


Delta of Rahpaadno in Laitaure by raniero74, on Flickr

Aerial view over Laitaure delta, Sarek National Park, Laponia World Heritage Site, Sweden by Gitzo S.A., on Flickr

Sielmatjåkka glacier









Source

Riukojietna ice cap

Riukojietna by its_carl, on Flickr

Kungsleden


Stora Sjöfallet par shamboliz, sur Flickr


Kungsleden by janter2, on Flickr

Kebnekaise massif

Kebnekaise Trail 4 by mtreaster, on Flickr


Kebnekaise fjällstation by j.o.r.o., on Flickr

Kebnekaise by Olov Jacobsen, on Flickr


kebnekaise-43 par Peter Weibull, sur Flickr

Sarek National Park (Sareks nationalpark) - the oldest national park in Europe

Gate to Sarek by kari siren, on Flickr

Aurora borealis spoted in Arjeplog


Aurora-Borealis-in-Arjeplog-Lapland-Sweden by mrmattwerner, on Flickr

Riksgränsen, Lapporten and Aurora Sky station:

Aurora Borealis by mierhhhlich, on Flickr

Haparanda sanskär/Haparanda archipelago of sandy islands


Haparanda Sandskär by Björn Palovaara, on Flickr

Gammelstad Luleå (UNESCO)

Luleå Gammelstad by jan_berglund, on Flickr

Kiruna - the famous mining city for iron ore extraction which is being moved from its present location to allow the exapnsion of the mine










https://www.flickr.com/photos/roban/14922264428/in/photostream/

Kangos 2013: Explore the North, Snowmobiles by gabri_micha, on Flickr

Icehotel in Jukkasjärvi (anno 1990, the first ice hotel)

IceHotel-16 by Dmitriy Kruglyak, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vualia.  Each county (from south to north) of Sweden got a brief presentation in sepparate posts (from north to south: #1689 - #1669).


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Alley near Ljung castle in Linköping:

Untitled by Tomas Öhberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

An island in Stockholms archipelago:

141229-Sweden-3639.jpg by Botsvein, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kalmar,

DSCN0528.jpg by Lasse Engström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Twilight bridge by Fokusbild, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ales stenar, Skåne County*:

Ale stenar by AndreasNikon, on Flickr

Ales stenar by AndreasNikon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/farme...Epi-qSDp6L-qA9vyA-qQq3Cd-qQqSoo-qQqSdU-qSHSir


----------



## Svensk04 (Jan 21, 2015)

Really lovely pictures! it does really captures the sense of Sweden


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Borås, Västra götaland County:

141028 044w1 by Marteric, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Somwhere between Gothenburg and Borås, Västra Götaland County:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Frozen by Ole C. Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Heading north by Appe Plan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Öregrund, Uppsala County*:

blue morning by jan.wallin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The front of Storglaciären in Tarfala valley, Norrbotten County*:

Storglaciären by Appe Plan, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Winter in Västra Götaland County*:

hbm by maj-lis photo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lilla torg in Malmö, Skåne County*:

Lilla torg (little square), Malmö, Sweden. by abochevarov, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Winter in Stockholm, Stockholm County*:

Sweden_Stockholm-06867 by reggieaycock, on Flickr

Sweden_Stockholm-06595 by reggieaycock, on Flickr

Sweden_Stockholm-06928 by reggieaycock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Värnamo, Voxtorp 

Snow-filled alley by Patrik Estius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Gothenburg

Läppstiftet by Peddan Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mölle*


Mölle by the Sea by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## Erikツ (Oct 18, 2014)

*Arild*


Sunset in Arild by Erikツ, on Skyscrapercity


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Måkläppen, Skåne County*:

The now winter-empty white sand beach in Falsterbo. Here enveloped in a magic morning mist. by David_Carlson, on Flickr

Swan, Falsterbo Sweden. by Kristian Ohlsson, on Flickr

Måkläppen jan 2015-245.jpg by fredriksfoto, on Flickr

Måkläppen jan 2015-439.jpg by fredriksfoto, on Flickr

Måkläppen jan 2015-397.jpg by fredriksfoto, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Öresund bridge, Skåne County*:

Öresundsbron. by Kristian Ohlsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna, Norrbotten County*:

Kiruna, Sweden [3500x2334] [OS] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurora borealis over the fields of Värmland:

Polarsken / Aurora Borealis by Joakim Ewenson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rönnskär, Hälsingland*:









Source


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Summertime in Stockholm

Summertime in Stockholm by hph46, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Linköping*


Linköping in winter by diesmali, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kungsleden, Norrbotten County*:

Day 4: Sunrise at Unna Räitastugan hut by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr

Day 4: Sunrise at Unna Räitastugan hut by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tärnaby, Västerbotten County*:

Morgon Tärnaby by inforesurs, on Flickr

Dimman lättar-Tärnaby by inforesurs, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More pictures of northern Sweden:

Memories by kari siren, on Flickr

Morning blue by kari siren, on Flickr

Light beams by kari siren, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Piteå, Norrbotten County* 

Piteå by Alexandra Bratt, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Malmö*


DSC01279 by Kangheewan, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nydalasjön Lake, Västerbotten*


Time To Say Goodbye by Lars Kehrel, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Västerås*


Västerås by L Welin, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ostersund*


Diluted by hedenljung, on Flickr


----------



## Venividi (Apr 3, 2010)

Alisjavri hamlet (and lake), Kiruna kommun, Norrbotten County








by me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The bridge in Uddevalla.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sigur...EUy-qdSwc3-qTsurB-raTqDZ-qTqvxa-qTsmzV-qe5FQg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

What a nice picture of Uddevalla bridge! kay:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kuoperatjåkka*


The glacier of Guobirčohkka by Nuukeer, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Motala, Östergötaland County*:

Sweden Motala Göta Kanal Hamn Panorama by [email protected], on Flickr

Motala Hamnen Sweden Panorama by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Göteborg*


Göteborg - Sweden, 2013 August 1616 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lapporten*


Lapporten, Abisko, Torne Lappmark, Juni 2014 by Gavia_Stellata, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*:

Gamla Stan, Stockholm by Michael Abid, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lapporten*:

Sonne! by rocketfall, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kungälv, Västragötaland County*:

Kungälv. Sweden. by little.miss.linda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg, Västragötaland County*:

Masthugget by Ornaim, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmö, Skåne County*:

Turning Torso Tower by Mahmoud Abuabdou, on Flickr

Malmo / Sweden 2014 by zilverbat., on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm archipelago*:

Stockholhm Islands 1 by jiminzhang2, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Elmia, Jönköping, Småland County*:









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*View from Gesundsberget, Dalarna County*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16234330270/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Halmstad, Halland County*:

Halmstad public library by Theolde, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Göteborg*
> 
> 
> Göteborg - Sweden, 2013 August 1616 by tango-, on Flickr


Charming scene. Vivid colors.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

dj4life said:


> *Sundsvall, Västernorrland County*:
> 
> 
> Vängåvans park, Sundsvall, Sweden por ffagency.com, en Flickr
> ...


I love this. Beautiful.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

PinPeat said:


> Summertime in Stockholm
> 
> Summertime in Stockholm by hph46, on Flickr


Stockholm looks like a beautiful city.


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

dj4life said:


> *Fyris river that flows through Uppsala city, Uppsala County*:
> 
> Sunny morning by RdeUppsala, on Flickr


Very nice. the first photo I have seen of Sweden in autumn. :cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Älmeshultssjön, Eksjö, Småland County*:

Frozen and foggy lake in moonlight by Patrik Estius, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna church, Norrbotten County*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16747118605/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lake Hjälmaren, Södermanland County*


sunset 1 by ralf.st, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Fjällbacka, Västergötaland County*:

Fjällbacka, Sweden by s/n/k, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Gävle, Gävleborg County*


raillway gävle by selenajupiter, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Härnösand, Västernorrland County*:

Härnösand by night by eneledam69, on Flickr

Härnösand by night by hamalv, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Church of Åhus, Skåne County*:

Project Fika - church of Åhus by Allan Bank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marsvinsholm Castle, Ystad, Skåne County*:

Project Fika - Marsvinsholm Castle by Allan Bank, on Flickr

Marsvinsholms Slott by Jojj3, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Trelleborg, Skåne County*:

Project Fika - Trelleborg Upper by Allan Bank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hovs Hallar, Skåne County*:

Project Fika - vista by Allan Bank, on Flickr

Project Fika - cliffs by Allan Bank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Small fisherman's houses in Vejbystrand, Skåne County*:

Project Fika - Fiskehoddor by Allan Bank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Håkull, Kullaberg national park, Skåne County*:

Project Fika - HÃ¥kull by Allan Bank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ystad, Skåne County*:

A Street in Ystad by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rocks in Bohuslän*:

The Rock by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*A lighthouse in Hamburgsund, Västra Götaland County*:

Lighthouse in Hamburgsund by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Fjällbacka Harbor, Västra Götaland County*:

Fjällbacka Harbor by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Fotö island, Västra Götaland County*:

It's a Small World by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Smögen island, Västra Götaland County*:

Smögen by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lund, Skåne County*:

Coming and Going by Rutger Blom, on Flickr

Track 3 & 4 by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Teckomatorp station, Skåne County*:

protamokceT noitatS by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lund Cathedral, Skåne County*:

The Cathedral by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*View over lake Vättern*:

View over the lake by jonathanyngfors, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Swedish Lapland*:

Swedish Lapland XXIII by Dieter Demey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rapa River Delta in Sarek National Park, Norrbotten County*:

Rapa River Delta in Sarek National Park, northern Sweden (photo by Sven Zacek) [OS] [990x742] by jamiedocherty607, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*M/S Diana passing the Berg watergate of the Göta Canal*:

M/S Diana (5104) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr

M/S Diana (5109) by Thomas Becker, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Trollhätte Canal (a part of Göta Canal)*:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rotonen/7651196300/in/photostream/

Trollhätte kanal 2011 by Gregory2004, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Nötte backar and Båstad, Skåne County*:

Nötte backar, Båstad, Skåne, Sweden by fotograf_zayer, on Flickr

Båstad sett från Hemmeslöv by missfalk11, on Flickr









Source

Båstad in Northwestern Scania is a major summer sports resort by frankmh, on Flickr

JM9A7356 by kingsunsha, on Flickr

IMG_1845 by kingsunsha, on Flickr

JM9A7344 by kingsunsha, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Fast food restaurant*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Winter in Northern Sweden:

Winter Landscape by RaulEndymion, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Aurora borealis in Northern Sweden*:

Blue Aurora by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

Aurora by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr

Jupiter, M44 (Beehive Cluster), Satellites, aurora by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Pirttivuopio, Norrbotten County*:

Autumn dream by AngryTheInch42, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Even though the day is nearing the end, it is fun to note that March 25th is the *Waffle Day/Våffeldagen* in Sweden. 









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grinda, Stockholm archipelago*:

Sunset after rain by jonashellsen, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Stockholm Panorama


Stockholm Panorama by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The view over Niagara/Malmö University (U/C) in Malmö, Sweden from above:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sölvesborg bridge, Sölvesborg, Blekinge County*:

The longest pedestrian and bike bridge in Europe









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mårmaglaciären, Norrbotten County*:

Unna Reaiddávággi seen from the south ridge of Reaiddáčohkka by Nuukeer, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stuor Reaiddávággi, Kebnekaise massif, Norrbotten County*:

Stuor Reaiddávággi by Nuukeer, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Midnight sun in Northern Sweden:*

The midnight sun seen from Guobircohkka by Nuukeer, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Midnight sun in Northern Sweden:*

The northern cirque of Reaiddáčohkka by Nuukeer, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Visttasvággi, Kebnekaise massif, Norrbotten County*:

The Kallax helicopter in Visttasvággi by Nuukeer, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Pizzeria Bari*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kalix River, Norrbotten County*


Autumn reflections 3 by totheforest, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fulufjället, Dalarna County*


Fulufjället by szefi, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*Landeryds kyrka*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sarek national park, Norrbotten County*:

G69-181970 by Hocsinhcap3, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Linköping, Östergötaland County*:

Domkyrkan I Linköping. Church by bobban25, on Flickr

Drottingbron ship by bobban25, on Flickr

Football by bobban25, on Flickr

Tunnel I Ryd by bobban25, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Söderköping, Östergötaland County*:

Söderköping by bobban25, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Dundret, Gällivare, Norrbotten County*:

Dundret by Magnus Emlén, on Flickr

Night skiing by Magnus Emlén, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lysekil, Västra götaland County*:

The night is falling by -kaprifol-, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Skara Cathedral (Skara domkyrka), Skara, Västra Götaland County*:

IMGP8716 by claes.redin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rydaholms kyrka* in Rydaholm dating back to 1100:

Rydaholmskyrka från 1100-talet . by petersson.krister, on Flickr

Rydaholms kyrka från 1100 - talet . by petersson.krister, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kristianstad, Skåne County*: old pictures

Hotel Christian IV by lonerasser, on Flickr

First Hotels Christian IV i Kristianstad, Sverige by Tor Einar Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Drömparken (Dream Park) in Enköping* by the influential Dutch florist Piet Oudolf:

Drömparken by Rixn, on Flickr

The dream by KurtQ, on Flickr

Drömparken (Dream Park)- Enköping by Adam Woodruff, on Flickr

Drömparken (Dream Park)- Enköping by Adam Woodruff, on Flickr

Drömparken (Dream Park)- Enköping by Adam Woodruff, on Flickr

Enköping Park by khybinette, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Höga kusten bridge, Ångermanland*:

Panorama Höga Kusten by RobT4L, on Flickr

Höga Kusten by RobT4L, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tännforsen waterfall, Jämtland County*:

Tännforsen waterfall, Jämtland by Mad Elg, on Flickr

Tännforsen by Lillsebbas, on Flickr

Tännforsen B&W by FrederikWiedel, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Klädesholmen, Västra Götaland County*:

Västkusten_140826-2273.jpg by perpixel.se, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Syterskalet, Västerbotten county*









Approaching Syterskalet by Anu Leponiemi on Flickr.


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Skuleberget, Västernorrland county*









Skuleberget by Fredrik Bärlund on Flickr.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Vikingstad, Yesterday


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

A few rundown shacks, perfect advertisement for Östergötland or what.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Valborg night celebrations

valborg by heddar, on Flickr

Valborg by MikeHarnetty, on Flickr

IMG_2194-1 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

IMG_2177 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Midnight sun in mid-Sweden:

Midnight Sun by jonas.astorson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Borås, Västra Götaland County*:

City by RasmusFlemming, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More:

#river #viskan in #borås by mrkgrd, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More:

IMG_6357 by d:vision, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More:

Ackumulatortanken med supermåne by d:vision, on Flickr

ryssby_klint by Ignavus Oculus, on Flickr


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

Sweden! The big country in Scandinavian!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stegeborg castle ruin, Östergötaland County*:

A very important stronghold for the inlet to the merchant town of Söderköping. 

Stegeborg castle ruin by Ratatusk, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Oscar's Tower in Söderhamn, Gävleborg County*:

Oskarsborg in Söderhamn, Sweden 6/6 2010 by photoola, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ystad, Skåne County*:

Ystad by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr

Ystad by Liam Cheasty, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Islands in Lake Vänern*:

Beautiful evening by K Björkman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kebnekaise, Norrbotten County*:

Kebnekaise by skänk, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*A foggy night in Visby, Gotland island*:

DSC06272-6 by Micke66, on Flickr

Domkyrkan, Visby by lars-broberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Oskarshamn, Kalmar County*:

Night time oskarshamn by Rickard_fristedt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marstrand, Västra Götaland County*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rolf_52/17192745078/in/photostream


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Borås, Västra Götaland County*:

Borås_140904-4472.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4374.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4373.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4466.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4380.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4375.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

More *Borås*:

Borås_140904-4370.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4368.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4366.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4299.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4308.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Borås_140904-4305-Redigera.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Björkenäs, Blekinge County*:

V_Blekinge_140718-9720.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

V_Blekinge_140718-9750.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Norrköping, Östergötaland County*:

IMG_3608 by Nyman Roger, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rolf_52/17398605492/in/photostream


----------



## Terrasvermelhas (May 11, 2015)

It's okay. Good places.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Halmstad, Halland County*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amberinsea/17310117429


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Älvdalen, Dalarna County*:

Älvdalen, Dalarna, Sweden by i.prinke, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Midnight sun in Lapland*:

Laponia World Heritage at night by Magnus Emlén, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Visby, Gotland island*:

Gate keeper [EXPLORED] by Peter Lübeck, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Visby, Gotland island*:

Visby, Sweden by supernova9, on Flickr

Visby Panorama by realdauerbrenner, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Scania rapefields_


Another Day in Skåne by Mark Finney, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Stockholm_


Stockholm 26 maj 2015 by Andreas Norstedt, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Sofiero Castle Gardens_


From the Sofiero castle garden by Frank, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Uddevalla Bridge_


Uddevallabron - Uddevalla Bridge by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Halland countryside cottage_


Grindstugan by Peder Tjärnlund, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Stockholm_


STHLM by Ana >>> f o t o g r a f í a s, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Oland_


Blå jungfrun from byrum öland by Rickard_fristedt, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Uppsala_


Sunday Afternoon in Uppsala by Emil Westin, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Linkoping_


Approaching Linköping by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Marstrand_


The church and the castle by Ben Harwood, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Marstrand_


Reflected lights by Ben Harwood, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Scania countryside_


Country life by Frank, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Midnight sun near Kiruna, Norrbotten County*:

Golden marble by Mia Stålnacke, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Triangeln, Malmö, Skåne County*:

Triangeln Station III by Mattias Stålbrand, on Flickr

Triangeln station S Johan's chruch trees at rear by Malcolm Payne, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Häggvik, Västernorrland*:

Häggvik by ~Frida*~, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stora Karlsö island, Gotland county*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ellenmariemartinsen/17324156034

Gotland / Stora Karlsö by March into the sea, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stora Karlsö island, Gotland county*:

Stora Karlsö, Gotland by Alena Landelius, on Flickr

Sweden; Gotland, Stora Karlsö by Fred van Daalen, on Flickr

Gotland / Stora Karlsö by March into the sea, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Abisko, Norrbotten County*:

Zweden Abisko by nunatak .nl, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rapa delta, Sarek national park, Norrbotten County*:

Sarek-National-Park-Sweden by Jonas Procópio, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Den 6e Juni.



> Sveriges nationaldag, även svenska flaggans dag, firas den 6 juni varje år och är en helgdag i Sverige. Nationaldagen firas till minne av dagen då Gustav Vasa valdes till Sveriges kung 1523 och Sverige blev ett självständigt land. Även 1809 års regeringsform (som gällde fram till ikraftträdandet av 1974 års regeringsform) utfärdades den 6 juni.
> Tidigare firades 6 juni enbart som svenska flaggans dag och det var först 1983 som dagen även fick status som nationaldag. Sedan 1996 är nationaldagen en salutdag, och från och med 2005 är nationaldagen även en helgdag.


*Happy birthday,Sweden!*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Läckö Castle* - a castle on the shores of Vänern, the largest lake in Sweden:

waving flags by Johan Bengtsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bohus fortress, Västra Götaland County*:

Bohus Fästning by Johan Bengtsson, on Flickr

Bohus fästning by Johan Bengtsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Örebro castle, Örebro, Örebro County*:

Castle & Moat by Ausamah Alabsi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A festive start of summer for Sweden and Stockholm:

The national day (June 6th)

DSC_6624 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

Graduation day (June 10th)

810_7985 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

810_8002 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

The Royal wedding of Prince Carl Philip and Sofia Hellqvist (June 13th)

810_8064-1 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

810_8051 by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr

Next week - Midsummer holidays. The weather is great, too.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

River "Svartån"


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Entrance to Vrångö harbour, Västra Götaland county*:

Harbour Entrance | Vrångö, Gothenburg Archipelago by Johan Klovsjö, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Happy Midsummer!* :cheers:

005_1940 by Björn johansson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Solna church, Solna, Stockholm County*:

Solna kyrka i juni by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Brösarps backar, Skåne

Soluppgång vid Brösarps backar by Magnus Bengtsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vasaplatsen, Gothenburg, Västra Götaland county*:

Gothenburg by Steph Ridenour, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Karlshamn, Blekinge County*:

P5300310.jpg by Gemma Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Vänern*:

Vänern - Kinnekulle by Heiko Purnhagen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*A symbol of Vätternrundan in Motala*:

Untitled by Maria Hagberg, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Skördefest(harvest fiesta) in South Sweden


Öland island use onions to make paintings, as this is one of their main produce.*









From here









From here


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

More Skördefest from South Sweden

Pics from Kivik in East Scania province(Skåne), here they use apples to make art every year.









From here



















From here


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Fårö, Gotland

Rauks, Fårö by Natalia Ambric, on Flickr
på Fårö by realdauerbrenner, on Flickr
Helgumannen by David Olsson, on Flickr
Tree and road by David Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Västervik, Småland

_PEP5100 by Peter Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

My home from above.
*South Coast Skåne*








From here


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The Inland Line (Inlandsbanan) train passing Storstupet river, Dalarna county:

Inlandsbanan över Storstupet by Gustaf Emanuelsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Edge of the taiga forest (along The Inland Line (Inlandsbanan)):

Edge of the taiga forest by jacqui, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Laponia/Lappland:

Sunset camp by leo phel, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stora Askerön, Bohuslän*:

Stora Askerön, Bohuslän by Titti Yttersjö, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kalmar castle, Kalmar county*:

Schwede Kalmar Slott by Michael Bischof, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Motala, Östergötaland county*:

Motala_120720-7361.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rapa River valley, Norrbotten County*:

Spotlight by leo phel, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mannaminne friluftsmuseum (Mannaminne Open air museum), Västernorrland County*:

IMG_0639 by chrisjh858, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Höga kusten, Västernorrland County:*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hogakusten/17844196654









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hogakusten/18132021782









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hogakusten/18109019926


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala Botanical garden, Uppsala County*:

Uppsala, Botaniska trädgården by konnysonny, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*The Öresund bridge/Öresundsbron*

Exactly 15 years ago Copenhagen (Denmark) and Malmö (Scania, Sweden) were connected by a 8 km long bridge across the Öresund strait of the Baltic Sea and a 4 km long tunnel (the entrance/exit is marked by an artificial island Peberholm).

20131201_F0001: A winter morning view of the Øresundsbro from a plane by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sölvesborg, Blekinge County*:

Sölvesborgs bron by Fredrik Alpstedt, on Flickr

Bridge of Sölvesborg by Fredrik Alpstedt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tanto beach in Stockholm* today:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmö, Skåne County*:

Modern House by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Summer Canal by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr

Malmö Live by Håkan Dahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*A blooming park in Halmstad, Halland County:*

Blooming park in may by Daniel Lantz, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Avan, Norrbotten County*:

Avan by Henry Kangas, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Fällforsen, Norrbotten County*:

View over Fällforsen by Henry Kangas, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Piteå River, Norrbotten County:*

Early morning view over Piteå älv. by Henry Kangas, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hortlax, Norrbotten County*:

Ur ett fågelperspektiv by Benita Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Rapa delta, Norrbotten County*:

Rapadeltat by Quo Vadis2010, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Skierfe, Norrbotten County:*

Skierfe by Víctor Romera de la Fuente, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sarek naitonal park, Norrbotten County:*

Skierffe Rapadalen by Tero Laakso, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Merlo castle, Timrå, Västernorrland County:*

Merlo Slott, Timrå, Sweden by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Västanå waterfall, Timrå/Härnösand, Västernorrland County:*

Västanåfallet, TImrå/Härnösand by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vänersborg, Västra Götaland county:*

Vänersborg at the lake Vättern in Sweden. #quadfoto #vänersborg #uas #uav #drönare #dji #djiinspire1 #inspire1 #flygbilder #flygfoton #västragötaland #drone #quadcopter #flygfoton #uaspilot #uavpilot #event by Dron odromo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bovall, Västra Götaland county:*

Bovall_150513-9632.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hunnebo, Västra Götaland county:*

Hunnebo_150514-9840.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*A winter scene of Skansen open air museum, Stockholm*:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Nässjö Central station, Jönköping County*:

Nässjö C by Steffen Haase, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vaxholm, Stockholm County:*

Vaxholm Panorama by Kevin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hotagen, Jämtland County:*

Panorama in Hotagen by Ninuwa N, on Flickr

Mountain lake by Ninuwa N, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Helagsfjället, Jämtland County:*

Helagsfjället by Ninuwa N, on Flickr

Helagsfjället by Ninuwa N, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Helags glacier, Jämtland County:*

Glacier water by Ninuwa N, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Helagsfjället, Jämtland County:*

Cloud roof by Ninuwa N, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hotagen, Jämtland County:*

View over Hotagen by Ninuwa N, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some church in northern Sweden:

Untitled by Ninuwa N, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The fields of *Scania*:

Sköna Skåne by Robin Persson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Vänern* - the largest lake in Sweden and the EU:

Clouds over lake Vänern by Freddy Olsson, on Flickr

Lackö Castle by Martin Otterstad, on Flickr

Saxskären by Börje Tröttne, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Båstad, Skåne County:*

Collector Swedish Open by Swedish Open Women, on Flickr

Collector Swedish Open by Swedish Open Women, on Flickr

Båstad (IMG_4416) by Åke Danerek, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Panoramic view over the Städjan-Nipfjället Nature Reserve, Dalarna County* 

Panoramic view over the Städjan-Nipfjället Nature Reserve by janmennens, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Njupeskär waterfall, Fulufjället nature reserve, Dalarna County*

A walk in Fulufjället nature reserve by janmennens, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sarek national park, Norrbotten County*

Center of the periphery by Knyckis, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tjågnårisjågåsj, Norrbotten County*

Two relieved shadows at Tjågnårisjågåsj by Knyckis, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ven island, which lies between Sweden and Denmark, Skåne County*:

Ven by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marstrand, Västra Götaland County*:

View over Marstrand, Sweden west coast by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Skokloster castle*:

Skokloster Castle by gula08, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Skierfe, Norrbotten County*:

Skierfe by Magnus Emlén, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*A sandy beach at Gotland island*:

Gotland, Sweden. by astridstokkeland, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Midnight sun in northern Sweden:*

Midnight sun naptime by Eric Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Elevator-waterfall in Emporia shopping mall, Malmö, Skåne County*:

Untitled by Mael, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stöpafors, Värmland County:*

The Moon by ba7b0y, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kalmar castle, Kalmar, Småland county:*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shahram_saghafi/20131876686


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kalmar castle, Kalmar County*:

Kalmar Castle Blues I by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr

The Hunting Room by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Norrköping, Östergötaland county:*

The Industrial Waterfalls II by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Trekanten park, Sigtuna, Stockholm county:*

Triangle Park Blues by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala Cathedral, Uppsala county:*

Early Sunset Cathedral by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Hornsberg strand, Stockholm, Stockholm county:*

The Hornsberg Blues by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Västervik, Kalmar county:*

Västervik-1 by Frederick Habbe, on Flickr

Västervik Panorama by Frederick Habbe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Orust, Västra Götaland county:*

Nötesundsbron / Nötesund bridge. Orust 2008 by biketommy999, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Fjällbacka, Västra Götaland county:*

Fjällbacka-21 by Frederick Habbe, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sigtuna, Stockholm county:*

St Olof's Church ruin by FMori, on Flickr

Storagatanigencfnr2 small1200sRGB by stefan sjogren, on Flickr

Storagatanigencfnr1 small1200sRGB by stefan sjogren, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Trosa, Södermanland County:*

P1010781 by Bjorn Vahlberg, on Flickr

DSC05145 by Per Romin, on Flickr

DSC05656 by CekariYH (Lars Hernborg), on Flickr

IMG_1298 by Per-Erik Östling (Currently reorganizing my account), on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmö, Skåne county:*

Supermoon lunar eclipse by Ricky Sahlström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bloodmoon over Sweden:*

Bloodmoon Sweden by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kungsleden, Norrbotten County:*

Kungsleden by A.Darviņa -LV-, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Visby, Gotland island:*

044 Visby by RobertSteed, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gautajaure, Västerbotten county:*

Panorama Gautajaure LT by Zoran Babich, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Panoramic view over the Städjan-Nipfjället Nature Reserve, Dalarna county:*

Panoramic view over the Städjan-Nipfjället Nature Reserve by janmennens, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sundsvall, Västernorrland county:*

Morning dreams.jpg by Johan Dohrman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmö church, Skåne county:*

church by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ystad, Skåne county:*

Ystad Train Station by svabodda, on Flickr

designs by svabodda, on Flickr

church by svabodda, on Flickr

avlu by svabodda, on Flickr

katmanlar by svabodda, on Flickr

Architecture is Unique by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Misty fog near Övertorneå, Norrbotten County:*

#99 In Mist by Juhani Syväoja, on Flickr

#93 Trees in Mist by Juhani Syväoja, on Flickr

#87 Morning Mist at the River by Juhani Syväoja, on Flickr

#129 Hiding in the Mist by Juhani Syväoja, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Close to Enan river, Jämtland County:*

Good morning, Sweden by Martin Ystenes, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Aurora borealis by the lake, captured in Jämtland county:

Aurora Boreal by Enzo Diaz Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sylarna peaks, Jämtland county:*

Sylarna Mountains by Casper Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vålådalen, Jämtland county:*

Vålådalen: from the hang bridge by Mad Elg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tännforsen waterfall, Jämtland county:*

Tännforsen Waterfall, Jämtland by danielc, on Flickr

Tännforsen Åre by eva johansson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Northern lights, Jämtland county:*

Northern Lights / Norrsken by iskogochmark.se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kall, Jämtland county:*

IMG_5014 by Mr Thinktank, on Flickr


----------



## thanhhailand (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanh Hải Land Chuyên Cung Cấp Căn Hộ Hàng Đầu Cho Khách Hàng. Cơ Hội Tốt Đầu Tư Bất Động Sản Là Đây. Xây Những Giá Trị - Dựng Những Ước Mơ.
http://thanhhailand.com/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Islands in lake Vänern:*

Beautiful evening by Kennet Björkman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Överview of the lake Vättern:*

Visingsö, Vättern by Rågert Dellert, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Norrfallsviken, Vasternorrland county:*

Norrfällsviken, July 5, 2015 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr

Norrfällsviken by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bönhan, Vasternorrland county:*

Bönhamn, High Coast, July 5, 2015 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Österhogna, Dalarna county:*

Österhogna... by Leif Bength, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mountains near Idre resort, Dalarna county:*

Mountains by Mathias Boman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Seals at Kosterhavet national park, Väster Götaland county:*

Seals - Kosterhavet by Robbie Pennington, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sundsvall, Västerbotten county:*

Sundsvall by night, October 16, 2015 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Autumn by the lake Vättern:*

Vättern autumn tree by Patrik Estius, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Autumn in Tyresö, Stockholm County:*

FOTO2387 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Åstol island community, Väster Götaland County:*

Tjörn_070808-06315.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Åstol while sailing by Martin Börjesson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kärkevagge valley and lake Trollsjön, Norrbotten County:*

In Kärkevagge by Circle of Light Photography, on Flickr

Kärkevagge by Stian Hunstad, on Flickr

Bergsee im Kärkevagge by Yves Schachenmann, on Flickr

trollsjön by vattenkopp, on Flickr

080805 11:44 Trollsjön by Gerd Bonnesen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lapporten - gates of Lapland, Norrbotten County:*

lapporten 2 by Johan Ylitalo, on Flickr

Abisko by Magnus Ahlcrona, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*A cable car line in Nuolja, Abisko, Norrbotten county:*

Linbana upp på fjället by Daniel Andefors, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Mölle, Skåne County:*

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vemdalen, Jämtland County:*

Storhogna Vemdalen fjällen hotellet by Storhogna Högfjällshotell, on Flickr

Storhogna Vemdalen vy över hotell by Storhogna Högfjällshotell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Hjälmaren* - the fourth largest lake in Sweden:

Linbana by Patrik Hedström, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Frösön, Jämtland County:*

Summer landscape by Sebastian Sehlén, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Karlskrona, Blekinge County:*

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Brahehus castle ruin, Jönköping County:*

Brahehus ruins by Bengt Cederman, on Flickr

Brahehus - a viev from the castle by Tommy Malmstedt, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Vättern:*

A view over Lake Vättern by Bengt Cederman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Vättern:*

A view over Lake Vättern by Bengt Cederman, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Klädesholmen, Västra götaland County:*

Västkusten_140826-2273.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sarek national park, Norrbotten County:*

Rapa River Valley in Sarek National Park, Sweden by Angelica Ribeiro, on Flickr

Sarek 2015 (51 of 51) by Per Henriksen, on Flickr

Sarek 2015 (50 of 51) by Per Henriksen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Aurora borealis over a lake, Jämtland County:*

Aurora Boreal by Enzo Diaz Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gullmarsfjorden, Västra Götaland County:*

Gullmarn by Vann Spa Hotell och Konferens, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Siljan, Dalarna County:*

Sollerön seen from Gesundaberget by TheIsland Studios, on Flickr

Sollerön seen from Gesundaberget by TheIsland Studios, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Läckö castle and lake Vänern:*

Lackö Castle by Martin Otterstad, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Karlshamn, Blekinge County:*

Rathaus Karlshamn by Frederick Habbe, on Flickr

Holzhausarchitektur in Karlshamn-1 by Frederick Habbe, on Flickr

Asschierska Huset Karlshamn by Ludwig Sörmlind, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Traffic over Sundsvallsbron (E4), Sundsvall, Västernorrland County:*

Sundsvall, Sweden, October 30, 2015, #3 by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Döda Fallet, Jämtland County:*

Döda Fallet by greinsmark, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Borgholm castle, Öland island:*

Untitled by highshot .se, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm county and Uppsala viewed from space:*

Stockholm, Sweden by European Space Agency, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Giant Oak in Scania, 800-1000 years old.*








From here

*The oak stands on the grounds of Bosjökloster monastery.*








From here


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Billdal, Västra götaland county:*

SGbg_150701-4930.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

SGbg_150701-4928.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lapporten, Norrbotten county:*


----------



## smithjayden (Jan 12, 2016)

Superb ! This is incredible.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Läckö castle and Lake Vänern viewed from above*:

Läckö_060615-3546.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Läckö_060910-1409.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Läckö_060910-1415.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grundsund, Västra Götaland County:*

Grundsund WestCoast Sweden by Peter Appelin, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

A completely frozen house just before sunset somewhere in northern wintry Sweden. Magic winter wonderland 


Frozen by Ole Salomonsen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A view over Stockholm from a hill in Danviken area, where Fåfängan restaurant and sightseeing site is located:

Vy från Fåfängan 20 maj 2014 by Andreas Norstedt, on Flickr

fåfängan-8.jpg by Magnus Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Rönne å -Scania*








From here


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*South Scania*








Picture found here


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Läckö castle and a fragment of Lake Vänern:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Vasaplatsen, Gothenburg, Västra götaland county:










Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Satsdhuset (City hall), Helsingborg, Skåne county:









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A fragment of Clarion Hotel Sign, Stockholm, Stockholm county:









Source


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Kristianstad



bonus track


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stockholm:*

Stockholm: St Nicholas Church (Storkyrkan) and Royal Palace by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Absolut Åhus :cheers:


The Absolut Company Åhus by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


Åhus by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


Åhus torg by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

0 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Juleboda

d7200 006 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

004 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

d7200 027 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Ushtari (Feb 7, 2010)

Norra hamnen, Helsingborg











View over Öresund(Denmark in the distance)


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Holmsund, Västerbotten*

Picture by me.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Stockholm_


race! train vs bike by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

It's the National day again! :cheers:



















*Happy birthday, Sweden!*


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Midsummer in Sveg, snowscooter race.









Picture taken by me.


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Lake Malmagen, Härjedalen*

Photo taken by me.


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Drottningholms Slott








*Picture from here


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Brösarp - Skåne








*Picture from here


----------



## Acheron. (Jul 12, 2016)

Sweden looks very neat.


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Kristianstad Skåne 

Kristianstad Sweden by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Landskrona Citadell -Skåne








*From here









Google maps


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*South Malmö -Skåne








*From here









From here


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweden has a new top mountain peak discovered and registered by The Swedish Land Registry (Lantmäteriet). Sweden's Land Registery (Lantmäteriet) used lasers from an airplane to discover a new peak of over 2.000 metres in the Swedish mountains. The mountain of *Sielmatjåkka* (2.004 m) – which lies north of the country’s highest peak Kebnekaise has now proven to be seven meters higher than previously thought. 
Sielmatjåkka is a 12th mountain peak with height of over 2.000 m.










Source: *Sweden gains a new mountain top in sensational discovery*


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Ronneby - Blekinge








*
From here









From here









From here


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Tosterup Slott - Skåne










*From here


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Vrams Gunnarstorp - Skåne









*From here

*








*From here


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Vadstena Slott - Östergötland









*From here


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Bäckaskog castle - Skåne

Castillo Bäckaskog[ (3) by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

Castillo Bäckaskog[ (2) by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Kristianstad 

Hotel C4 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Helsingborg

Helsingborg 1 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

Helsingborg 2 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Vittskövle Castle

Vittskövle Castle2 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

Vittskövle Castle by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Sic'EmBears (Aug 5, 2015)

*D00_6629-Pano.jpg* by *Derek Riehm*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Northern lights play over lake Mälaren:

Blue Green monday by Jens Green, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stockholm's City Hall:*

Stockholm, Sweden: Ragnar Östberg's City Hall and tower, which stands at 106 meters in height by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Kristianstad by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Malmö

DSC_2448 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Är det bara jag som tar bilder från Sverige nu för tiden??? 
Jag är inte ens svensk :lol:

malmö (2) by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## Grotlaufen (Mar 2, 2007)

*Lunds by, Småland*:


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Turning Torso

DSC_2481 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


DSC_2472 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Jönköping and lake Vättern by night*









Source









Source


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

View towards Gamla Stan and Skeppsbron Quayside in Stockholm by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Hovdala by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr

Tosteberga by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stockholm City Hall:*
The National Romantic style of the City Hall, Stockholm by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Edit


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Pataholm, Småland

Pataholm by Mari Karlsson, on Flickr
Dolphin /Flasknosdelfiner vid Santor by Hans Olofsson, on Flickr
Dolphin /Flasknosdelfiner vid Santor by Hans Olofsson, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Mariestad, Västergötland

2013-07-19609 - Mariestad - Morgonljus i gästhamnen by Björn Lindblom, on Flickr
2013-07-19605 - Mariestad - Insegling till hamnen by Björn Lindblom, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Döda fallet, Jämtland

döda fallet 2 by peter gunnarsson, on Flickr
At the Dead Waterfall in Jämtland, Sweden by H L Photography Sweden, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Björnlandet National Park, Lappland

170611 Bjornlandets NP155 by Patrick Trägårdh, on Flickr
P1030378 by 妤矽纾, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Views from Skuleberget, Ångermanland

Skuleberget by greinsmark, on Flickr
Skuleberget - Sweden by Andréas Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Hanö, Blekinge

Bönsäcken by Egon Abresparr, on Flickr
Hanö, Blekinge Län (S) 3 by Gabriel Hund-Göschel, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Västkustbanan*









Source









Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sunset over Uddevalla bridge*

_JZU3387 by Jurgita Zukauskiene, on Flickr

_JZU3405 by Jurgita Zukauskiene, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Visby, Gotland:*

Visby, Gotland by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stockholm:*

Stockholm: Riddarholmen (island) viewed from the terrace of the City Hall by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Gothenburg:*

Göteborg: Carl Milles' Fountain of Poseidon (Neptune) in Götaplatsen, 1925-31 by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Malmö by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stockholm's Riddarholmen:*

Stockholm: Birgir Jarls Torg by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Malmö*

Malmö: Stortorget by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## sunwear114 (Jul 21, 2012)

gravesVpelli said:


> *Visby, Gotland:*
> 
> Visby, Gotland by Graham Hart, on Flickr


What is beautiful place to live!


----------



## wedowebapps (Sep 28, 2019)

Pictures are awesome... Which camera used ? 

*mobile app development*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gerlesborg, Bohuslän coastline, Sweden*

Gerlesborg_160314-5980.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Gerlesborg_160314-5939.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marstrand, west coast*

Marstrand_190103-0067.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr

Marstrand_190103-0062.jpg by Per Pixel Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

red squirrels looking and holding a daisy by Geert Weggen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm*

DJI_0137 by Siwert Jonasson, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stockholm:*

View towards the Old Town from the terrace of Stockholm's City Hall by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stockholm:*

Inner Courtyard of Stockholm's Stadshuset (City Hall), 1928 by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Kalmar, Småland


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Kornharmstorg in Stockholm's Gamla Stan:*

The Kornharmstorg of Stockholm by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

_J8A2198 by Keith Fannon, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A glimpse over Skärhamn and the rocky Bohuslän coastline in Västra götaland county

Skärhamn by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr

Skärhamn by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr

Skärhamn by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr

Skärhamn by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr

Skärhamn by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View towards Åstol, Västra götaland county

Åstol by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr

Åstol by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr

Åstol by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Calm waters around Stockholm by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

On the way to Karlskrona

Heading to Karlskrona by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Moon near Karlskrona

Dusk in Karlskrona by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Towards Södermalm in Stockholm by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Corner of Visby on the island of Gotland, Sweden by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Stockholm: Gustav I (Gustav Eriksson) stands in front of the Riddarthuset by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Öregrund, Roslagen, Uppland province of Sweden








*Source*









*Source*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Karlshamn, Blekinge county








*Source*








*Source*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Falun, Dalarna








*Source*








*Source*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kvarnholmen bakery redevelopment on Kvarnholmen island in Nacka municipality, Stockholm urban area








*Source*








*Source*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

View over Kalmar city








*Source*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

King Gustav II Adolf in Gustaf Adolfs Torg, Gothenburg by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stockholm, city of water:

A serene scene in Stockholm by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Visby:

Visby on the island of Götland by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Royal Guard march past the Stockholm Kungliga Slottet by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------

